# Wigglesworth Charity Drive



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

Admins, please leave this in the chainsaw forum for 2 weeks. At that time, the sticky can be removed. Thanks!

I've got that hard beating heart in my chest kind of feeling right now, telling me I need to do something. Jeremy is not just one of our own, but I consider him a personal friend. The card's he's been dealt right now are pretty tough. He's already told us that he will be going to 60% of his normal pay. That was effective immediately as of last Tuesday. I don't mean to embarrass you Jeremy, but I want to help. *I'm sure there are many more here that do as well.* I'm going to provide that opportunity.

I have a MS460 work saw here that I was going to rebuild and sell. Instead, I'd like to give the profits to Jeremy and his family. 

If you would like to donate to this charity drive, please send donations in $10 increments to *[email protected]*. All proceeds above $250 will be donated. When this drive is over, I will draw one name, to which I will give the chainsaw.

This drive will only be two weeks in duration. I want to get this money to Jeremy sooner, rather than later. The deadline will be Monday, May 7th, at 7 PM Eastern time.

This particular MS460 is not a pretty shelf queen. She's a well worn work saw, with plenty of scrapes and scratches. It currently runs, but has bad crank bearings. I will be going through it entirely. Both crank bearings will be replaced, as well as all seals and gaskets. If need be, I will replace the piston, and or rings. Everything will be cleaned and put back together to make a solid work saw. I will get pics when possible. Any questions, please ask.

All donations *MUST have your AS username included*. Please send all donations as a gift.

Please make no references to p a y p a l. Please do not call this a r a f f l e. This is for legal reasons.

"In addition to the MS460, both ECSaws and Mastermind have offered to donate a woods port to this donation. The saws must already be in good running condition. No clamshell saws."


----------



## morewood (Apr 23, 2012)

I ask because someone surely will, but I assume that the donations are through __y__l? Brad, you are a good man.

Shea


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 23, 2012)

jer is a good man,, i think we all love him like our own brother,,,
i will be doing a service on a mower for a guy tomorrow,,, i will send the profits from that,, it won't be a huge amount maybe 20 but its his


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

morewood said:


> I ask because someone surely will, but I assume that the donations are through PayPal? Brad, you are a good man.
> 
> Shea



Yes, be I can't say that, our call it a r a f f l e for legal reasons with pay pal. This is a charity drive.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 23, 2012)

Money sent. Good on ya Brad!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

Please edit all references to p a y p a l in your posts. Thanks


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 23, 2012)

In for two, hope it can help out.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

We've got $50 so far. Thanks guys!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 23, 2012)

donation sent ,hope it helps


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 23, 2012)

Great idea Brad . It's been on my mind and I planned on helping J out somehow anyways. I'll be in!


----------



## Walt41 (Apr 23, 2012)

I just had a huge check bounce from a big repair job that I did for a local contractor this morning and not ten minutes later a guy stopped in the middle of this rain/slush storm we are having to purchase a roller I've been trying to sell...looks like I'll be in for a couple tomorrow after the bank opens.


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 23, 2012)

Few coins for the WiggleBoy !!
More when things pick up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 23, 2012)

In:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

We're up to $140 already!


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent my OT earnings....

Good on ya Brad 

And Wigglesworth - you WILL take it and LIKE IT! (just like Stump!)


----------



## Raganr (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice of you to do Brad. Funds sent.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 23, 2012)

given this economy and the _________ running it many of us may or will be in the same boat. glad to help as i can. can you take cash? if so, where?


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 23, 2012)

i will send mine when i get it this friday.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

We're up to $350 now!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 23, 2012)

sure is a lot of great people on this site


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 23, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> sure is a lot of great people on this site



You can say that again, LOUDLY!


----------



## showrguy (Apr 23, 2012)

i'm always in for these kinda things...
will be sending soon brad !!!


----------



## splitpost (Apr 23, 2012)

KA-ching:msp_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 23, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> ...can you take cash? if so, where?



good thing you're doing. wanna get in but don't do the "unmentionable" thing. can you take cash?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> well?



PM me and I'll give you my address.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> PM me and I'll give you my address.



pm sent


----------



## nixon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent what I could . Hope that it helps.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

nixon said:


> Sent what I could . Hope that it helps.



Every little bit helps, even the widows mite!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

Please make sure you put your AS username in the transaction.


----------



## nixon (Apr 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Please make sure you put your AS username in the transaction.



Oops ! Sorry .


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

This is crazy guys. *We're already up to $700! * It blows me away everytime this group comes together for a good cause. It's actually pretty humbling to see how you guys give.

BTW, I will be sending the money to Jeremy on a regular basis, beginning with tonight. There's no sense in this money just setting in my account.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 23, 2012)

Who'z Jeremy....???


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Please make sure you put your AS username in the transaction.



oops too


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Who'z Jeremy....???



Wigglesworth


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 23, 2012)

Of all people to take me seriously, it was you Mr. Snelling. 


I dunno wether to feel bad or make fun of you.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in of course. Good on you Brad for starting this. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## nixon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've heard in some sub forums here, and on other online forums that A S and this sub forum in particular was full of arrogant and uncaring posters . I find it odd that they have missed threads like this . Personally , I've seen more good will ,and giving here than any other forum that I can think of .


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 23, 2012)

*^^^^^^*

Believe none of what you hear and half of what you see. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 23, 2012)

any parts needed for this saw ? cosmetic stuff ?,i may have a decent tank kicking around


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 23, 2012)

Money sent even if it is a steel. :hmm3grin2orange::msp_mad: its a great cause.helping is what its about.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Of all people to take me seriously, it was you Mr. Snelling.
> 
> 
> I dunno wether to feel bad or make fun of you.



make fun of 'em Jason, I'll help. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wiring some funds over now :msp_smile:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy ####! I was just about to post a "thanks to Wiggs" thread for being a great guy to deal with, and I saw this sticky. 

I'm expecting mucho dinero in a day or two from a couple hefty invoices that should be paid quickly, and I'll funnel some of it to Brad.

I've spoken with Jeremy many times on the phone, and of course here on AS, and have bought saws from him and sold them to him. He is one of the true generous and class acts to grace this forum and our world. 

There are times when the #### talking gets pretty hot and heavy on AS, but it's things like this and the Stumpy situation (and the AS charity cuttings and GTGs I've been to) that make me very happy to be part of this fine community of generous people. You AS men and women rock!

I think Jeremy is going to be in for a bit of a surprise when he sees this thread.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Of all people to take me seriously, it was you Mr. Snelling.
> 
> 
> I dunno wether to feel bad or make fun of you.



I know, I'm such a gullible sucker, lol. I figured that I had fallen for a trap!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Wiring some funds over now :msp_smile:



You forgot your username


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's the funny part. I bought the bearings, seals, gaskets, and muffler cover for this saw from Jeremy this morning


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 23, 2012)

All in , money sent . Brad , u gonna massage the ports a little ?


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 23, 2012)

What a bunch of arrogant, uncaring , giving fools we have here.




Hey Wiggles just make sure you follow the Doc's orders to a tee.................Ya' hear?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 23, 2012)

mt.stalker said:


> All in , money sent . Brad , u gonna massage the ports a little ?



He damn well better! I don't wanna win no wimp ass saw!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

mt.stalker said:


> All in , money sent . Brad , u gonna massage the ports a little ?





StihlyinEly said:


> He damn well better! I don't wanna win no wimp ass saw!



My arm is starting to hurt, kind of like a twisting sensation


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

$820! Keep it coming guys. I'd love to see us hit *$1250 this evening*!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

How am I supposed to get this other 460 here ported? I'm too busy keeping track of everyone's money


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 23, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> He damn well better! I don't wanna win no wimp ass saw!



You! YOU!! 


That thing is gonna look nice next to my [email protected]/Pull-on!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 23, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> You! YOU!!
> 
> 
> That thing is gonna look nice next to my [email protected]/Pull-on!



Oh, I ain't gonna win. Like I didn't win the 090 Stumpy charity deal. Doesn't matter. We pay if forward because that's the right way to live. 

Brad, you'd best get over that arm-twisting sensation. You started this.


----------



## phelps63 (Apr 23, 2012)

gift sent


----------



## kam (Apr 23, 2012)

gifted

kam


----------



## wendell (Apr 23, 2012)

gifted


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 23, 2012)

$$$$ Sent !!


This Case Of Bud Tall Boys Izz On Me !


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the funny part. I bought the bearings, seals, gaskets, and muffler cover for this saw from Jeremy this morning



I could help with parts too if need be. I can even come up with a cylinder if this saw needs one.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 23, 2012)

Jtheo is in for a very good cause.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 23, 2012)

In. I like to sign on to worthy causes.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in. 

I dont need no 460 so if I win, I'll auction it back off and donate the procedes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll be in tomorrow Brad.  Thanks for starting this I count him as a friend as well.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Apr 23, 2012)

In for a little.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Good job Brad, nice of you to do this for a fellow as'er in need. I havent meet wigglesworth yet but I am sure someday I will. Some fine people here. Money sent from me and Sarahdodgegeek.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 23, 2012)

I sent some for Jeremy and his family.:msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I could help with parts too if need be. I can even come up with a cylinder if this saw needs one.



Thanks for the parts offer. I'll know more after I get it torn down.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

Who's Jerry Tucker? Please PM me.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

We're getting very close to my goal for the evening. *We're up to $1100*! Only $150 to go. We can do it!


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 23, 2012)

In like Flin...........

:flag:


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We're getting very close to my goal for the evening. *We're up to $1100*! Only $150 to go. We can do it!



dang brad,, i hate to say it but i just teared up


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

*WE *just sent *$1000 *to Jeremy and his family. None of this would be possible without *EVERYONE *that has contributed. Thanks for every single donation! And, keep it coming


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 23, 2012)

Pay it forward!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

Guys, we did this today without Jeremy knowing what was going on! I love surprising someone. He didn't know it until he got a notice on his phone that the money was transfered into his account. I love it. As the saying goes, it is truely more blessed to give than receive. Thanks again to everyone that helped make this possible today. 

I'm hoping to get the saw torn down tomorrow evening. I'll post pics AFTER it's cleaned up, lol.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

While we're at it, someone buy his 028 Super that's listed in the Classifieds! LINK


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *WE *just sent *$1000 *to Jeremy and his family. None of this would be possible without *EVERYONE *that has contributed. Thanks for every single donation! And, keep it coming



So...somehow I've missed this thread...

I'm chillin, literaly, on an ice pack and muh wife's phone goes off with a PayPal message....

Guys, I honestly don't have words to say right now. I'm blessed to have friends like u guys. 

Brad, thank u so much. You are a true friend and a blessing. Thank you!! 

We were sitting here this evening trying to figure out the bills. The plant is in peak OT right now, so I'm going from 58 hours a week, to 24. It was quite a reality check....

Guys, to all of u that have a hand in this, thank you from the bottom of our hearts. It is truly a blessing. 

Im really at a loss for words. It might be the meds though...

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

Like I told you on the phone, no words are needed. We already believe in you, or we wouldn't have gotten the results that we have. God uses his children to do his work, and I'm just glad that we can be part of that. He will provide your needs!


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent a little:cool2:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> While we're at it, someone buy his 028 Super that's listed in the Classifieds! LINK



Why don't I have the wife box it up and send it to you?

Maybe throw it in the raffle? 

Id like to give back to u guys, If ya know whut I mean...


----------



## wendell (Apr 23, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Why don't I have the wife box it up and send it to you?
> 
> Maybe throw it in the raffle?
> 
> Id like to give back to u guys, If ya know whut I mean...



Nice thought, but NO!

It defeats the purpose if you know what I mean.

One of you Stihlheads buy his saw! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 23, 2012)

wendell said:


> Nice thought, but NO!
> 
> It defeats the purpose if you know what I mean.
> 
> One of you Stihlheads buy his saw! :msp_thumbsup:



I'd do it in a minute....

Seriously....


----------



## wendell (Apr 23, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'd do it in a minute....
> 
> Seriously....



You want me to drive back down to KY and kick your ass?

We're not raffling your saw.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 23, 2012)

wendell said:


> You want me to drive back down to KY and kick your ass?
> 
> We're not raffling your saw.



It wouldn't take much at the moment. You could probably kick it over the phone. 

I suppose I understand. It's just hard for me to sit back, ya know?


----------



## wendell (Apr 23, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> It wouldn't take much at the moment. You could probably kick it over the phone.
> 
> I suppose I understand. It's just hard for me to sit back, ya know?



Yes, I do.

Think of it as AFGO. (Another ####ing Growth Opportunity)

Take a Percocet and enjoy the ride, my friend. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Admins, please leave this in the chainsaw forum for 2 weeks. At that time, the sticky can be removed. Thanks!
> 
> I've got that hard beating heart in my chest kind of feeling right now, telling me I need to do something. Jeremy is not just one of our own, but I consider him a personal friend. The card's he's been dealt right now are pretty tough. He's already told us that he will be going to 60% of his normal pay. That was effective immediately as of last Tuesday. I don't mean to embarrass you Jeremy, but I want to help. *I'm sure there are many more here that do as well.* I'm going to provide that opportunity.
> 
> ...



paypal keeps telling me this isn't a valid address. ?


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Wigglesworth? Never heard of it. Is it like a Dingleberry? :msp_confused:

Oh well, must be a good guy. Donation sent. 

Brad, if you need any parts, give me a shout. I believe I have an extra set of the large spikes, a large clutch cover and _maybe_ a 3/4 wrap that I'd donate to the Wigglers cause.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2012)

I just found this thread and gave J a call. He's blown away by the generosity of you fellers. 

What a great bunch we have here......I'm proud to be a member.


----------



## lfnh (Apr 24, 2012)

In. Sent.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks to Wendell for telling me about this thread! I got a part from him and he donated that for the cause! Now I will give a little more for a good guy like Wiggs


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2012)

Brushwacker said:


> paypal keeps telling me this isn't a valid address. ?



There is not a period after [email protected] Just try it


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 24, 2012)

It's threads like this that make me proud to be a member here, and it's what makes this the best place to hang out. In for what I could now, hopefully a little more on payday!

Thank you Brad for doing this!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

Adam_MA said:


> It's threads like this that make me proud to be a member here, and it's what makes this the best place to hang out. In for what I could now, hopefully a little more on payday!
> 
> Thank you Brad for doing this!



There is a bunch of great guys on AS.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> There is a bunch of great guys on AS.



Largest gathering of integrity of the planet......


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Largest gathering of integrity of the planet......



AMEN to that brother!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

I believe we're up to $1315 this morning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Admins, please leave this in the chainsaw forum for 2 weeks. At that time, the sticky can be removed. Thanks!
> 
> I've got that hard beating heart in my chest kind of feeling right now, telling me I need to do something. Jeremy is not just one of our own, but I consider him a personal friend. The card's he's been dealt right now are pretty tough. He's already told us that he will be going to 60% of his normal pay. That was effective immediately as of last Tuesday. I don't mean to embarrass you Jeremy, but I want to help. *I'm sure there are many more here that do as well.* I'm going to provide that opportunity.
> 
> ...



Just bringing the info to the current page, for those reading the end of the thread. Brad said pics in a day or two. 

Edit: wiggs is one of our own jump in here if you can.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 24, 2012)

Good morning guys. 

It's been a rough mornin here. Chillin on muh ice pack, waitin for the meds to kick in. The hiccups are a killer I tell ya...

Thank u guys once again. My wife read the whole thread last night, and was literaly brought to tears. Words cannot express our thankfulness. BTW, She actually signed up last night.  

Be lookin for Mrs. J. 

I wish I were more eloquent in speach, but I'm not. Lol. 

Thank u guys again. Thank u so much.

J


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 24, 2012)

Just sent a gift

Good thing here. I think just about every one of us here can let go of Ten as a gift. Come on guys give it up, pretty small amount to give.... to do something good today ~Z


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, we did this today without Jeremy knowing what was going on! I love surprising someone. He didn't know it until he got a notice on his phone that the money was transfered into his account. I love it. As the saying goes, it is truely more blessed to give than receive. Thanks again to everyone that helped make this possible today.
> 
> I'm hoping to get the saw torn down tomorrow evening. I'll post pics AFTER it's cleaned up, lol.



Very Glad to help out !!! I know what it's like . I was on comp. for a year when I got my neck welded together . Let me tell you it was sickening living on the income from 1996 , in 2007 ! 
We burned through $ 31,000 that year , unplanned . Thank god we had just sold our old house and had it in savings .


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> BTW, She actually signed up last night.
> 
> Be lookin for Mrs. J.
> 
> J


----------



## sac (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for starting this Brad


----------



## showrguy (Apr 24, 2012)

showrguy said:


> i'm always in for these kinda things...
> will be sending soon brad !!!



edit/update......
transfer complete, did'nt have time yesterday..

brad, jerry tucker is jtheo i think (i bought a saw from him a couple a years ago)

i did'nt include my username either, i think you'll figure it out...

hey wiggs,,,,, ya ready for some chains yet ????? take it easy,,,,, really !!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone recognize this guy? I think his name is Dopey


----------



## jockeydeuce (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm in......Another great thing you're doing Brad!! You need a pat on the back!


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 24, 2012)

Missed the thread yesterday. In now...

Find an Eager Beaver as a consolation prize...(to make that easy, one that doesn't work).


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 24, 2012)

Worked late last night and did not see this thread, good on Brad for getting it up and going. In for a few.


----------



## justtools (Apr 24, 2012)

Get well soon, I am in.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> While we're at it, someone buy his 028 Super that's listed in the Classifieds! LINK



PM scented PM sent. Just waiting for a PayPal email address. My wife is leaving town tomorrow for a week on the East Coast so this is about the best time to sneak in "another stupid saw" (her words)....................LOL!!!


----------



## DSS (Apr 24, 2012)

Gifted.

I got too many dang saws now. If I win send it to Wiggs.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 24, 2012)

DSS said:


> Gifted.
> 
> *I got too many dang saws now*. If I win send it to Wiggs.



BLASPHEMY!!!! You should repent for such utterances.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

DSS said:


> Gifted.
> 
> I got too many dang saws now. If I win send it to Wiggs.



Well I keep telling you to send that P62 down here? You just said you don't need it


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!! You should repent for such utterances.



There goes that NERD talking again! No wonder your wife is going clear to the other coast to get away from you :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 24, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> There goes that NERD talking again! No wonder your wife is going clear to the other coast to get away from you :hmm3grin2orange:



After six kids I'm pretty convinced she likes me............besides I bought the airline tickets for her birthday so she could go visit our oldest daughter.

Now back to the topic of this thread.........................


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

*Guys, we're up to $1730!!!*

Who is Lee Seeton? I need your AS username.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> After six kids I'm pretty convinced she likes me............besides I bought the airline tickets for her birthday so she could go visit our oldest daughter.
> 
> Now back to the topic of this thread.........................



Got as far away as she could too! :hmm3grin2orange: So you weren't allowed to go too? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> After six kids I'm pretty convinced she likes me............besides I bought the airline tickets for her birthday so she could go visit our oldest daughter.
> 
> Now back to the topic of this thread.........................



6 kids!WOW you dang wabbit :hmm3grin2orange: She should have ran sooner! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gtsawyer (Apr 24, 2012)

I've seen some horrible PPE, but crocheted afghan chaps? Puleeze.



blsnelling said:


> Anyone recognize this guy? I think his name is Dopey


----------



## Man of $tihl (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm in. and get well Wiggs.


----------



## wkeev (Apr 24, 2012)

Glad to help . I'm in . Get well soon


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

wkeev said:


> Glad to help . I'm in . Get well soon



You forgot your AS username


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope you feel better Wiggs... you have quite a few guys behind ya!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

*News flash! * We're upping the ante here. How many of you have heard of *ECSaws*? Yeah, the ones that Eric Copsey builds. Yup, them's da ones! Well, this is your chance to own one. Eric has graciously offered to do a woods port on a saw for a second give away. You send him any good running saw, not a clamshell, and he'll give you a free woods port, on the house. Now that's what I'm talking about! Eric would post this, but he's away on work and only has a phone.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *News flash! * Eric has graciously offered to do a woods port on a saw for a second give away. You send him any good running saw, not a clamshell, and he'll give you a free woods port, on the house. Now that's what I'm talking about! Eric would post this, but he's away on work and only has a phone.



I don't understand how this benefits Jeremy. I get the giveaway part, but it sounds like you're saying anyone can send a (non-clamshell) saw to Eric and get a free woods port. Can you be more clear in what this involves?

Do you mean we're now raffling off one free woods port for the winner of the raffle?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I don't understand how this benefits Jeremy. Can you be more clear in what this involves?



It's a second prize that's being given away. It's more incentive to give. Just like I'm giving away a saw, he's giving away a woods port. We've done similiar on other charity drives.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's a second prize that's being given away. It's more incentive to give. Just like I'm giving away a saw, he's giving away a woods port. We've done similiar on other charity drives.



Gotcha. Is this going forward on a separate thread? Or in this thread? How do we make a contribution to one or the other (or both) and differentiate between the two?


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *News flash! * We're upping the ante here. How many of you have heard of *ECSaws*? Yeah, the ones that Eric Copsey builds. Yup, them's da ones! Well, this is your chance to own one. Eric has graciously offered to do a woods port on a saw for a second give away. You send him any good running saw, not a clamshell, and he'll give you a free woods port, on the house. Now that's what I'm talking about! Eric would post this, but he's away on work and only has a phone.



Is an 028 Super a non-clamshell?............LOL!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Gotcha. Is this going forward on a separate thread? Or in this thread? How do we make a contribution to one or the other (or both) and differentiate between the two?



It will stay in this thread. I'll probably have an admin modify the first post. I will simply give away both prizes when this drive ends.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 24, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Is an 028 Super a non-clamshell?............LOL!!!



Yup.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Yup.



Just ignore Peg Leg Googball.He knows it is :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *News flash! * We're upping the ante here. How many of you have heard of *ECSaws*? Yeah, the ones that Eric Copsey builds. Yup, them's da ones! Well, this is your chance to own one. Eric has graciously offered to do a woods port on a saw for a second give away. You send him any good running saw, not a clamshell, and he'll give you a free woods port, on the house. Now that's what I'm talking about! Eric would post this, but he's away on work and only has a phone.



Looks like I'll have to get in once more before the end.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 24, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Is an 028 Super a non-clamshell?............LOL!!!





StihlyinEly said:


> Yup.





tbone75 said:


> Just ignore Peg Leg Googball.He knows it is :hmm3grin2orange:



My point was, maybe I'll just have a certain 028 Super sent from Western Kentucky to one Mr Copsey before coming out to California. I'd have it sent to Tennessee, but I hear that Randy is well..........you know....................LOL!!!


----------



## Walt41 (Apr 24, 2012)

Finally got around to getting in, busy day today.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

*$1850*


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *News flash! * We're upping the ante here. How many of you have heard of *ECSaws*? Yeah, the ones that Eric Copsey builds. Yup, them's da ones! Well, this is your chance to own one. Eric has graciously offered to do a woods port on a saw for a second give away. You send him any good running saw, not a clamshell, and he'll give you a free woods port, on the house. Now that's what I'm talking about! Eric would post this, but he's away on work and only has a phone.



Bringing this forward.


----------



## wkeev (Apr 24, 2012)

*user name*



blsnelling said:


> You forgot your AS username



Brad wkeev from gavink2471 hope this is what you need I'm still new at this .


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

wkeev said:


> Brad wkeev from gavink2471 hope this is what you need I'm still new at this .



Gotcha covered. Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 24, 2012)

I think we should hit $2500 tonight!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

BroncoRN said:


> I think we should hit $2500 tonight!



Do it! I'd love to be able to send Wiggs another $1K tonight!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It will stay in this thread. I'll probably have an admin modify the first post. I will simply give away both prizes when this drive ends.



Before you have it modified to reflect this.......add a woods port from the Ol' Mooberizer. It ain't worth much so call it a third place drawing. :msp_sneaky:



Jon1212 said:


> My point was, maybe I'll just have a certain 028 Super sent from Western Kentucky to one Mr Copsey before coming out to California. I'd have it sent to Tennessee, *but I hear that Randy is well*..........you know....................LOL!!!



You can say it.....we're all friends here. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Before you have it modified to reflect this.......add a woods port from the Ol' Mooberizer. It ain't worth much so call it a third place drawing. :msp_sneaky:



There you have it, ladies and gentlemen. We have a consolation prize! So now we have three prizes being given away. What a great group of guys we have here! Thanks for kicking in Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There you have it, ladies and gentlemen. We have a consolation prize! So now we have three prizes being given away. What a great group of guys we have here! Thanks for kicking in Randy.



Heck Jeremy is one of my best friends.............besides, I can't let you and Eric show me up.


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm in. Get well quickly Wiggs.

Al.


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> ......add a woods port from the Ol' Mooberizer. :



Awesome stuff going on here !!

Looks like I may get that Mini Mac ported after all


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Awesome stuff going on here !!
> 
> Looks like I may get that Mini Mac ported after all



:msp_angry:

I thought we was friends Steve???? 

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_angry:
> 
> I thought we was friends Steve????
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



Yeah.....your right..........hangs head kickin' stones and mumblin'.........


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 24, 2012)

Showin' some love for a good ol' boy
money sent


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Before you have it modified to reflect this.......add a woods port from the Ol' Mooberizer. It ain't worth much so call it a third place drawing. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can say it.....we're all friends here*. :msp_thumbup:



Nope, I have an image to protect..................:msp_scared:


----------



## Jed1124 (Apr 24, 2012)

Feel better Wiggs. Gift sent.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

This thread just keeps getting better!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Yeah.....your right..........hangs head kickin' stones and mumblin'.........



I do hope to do a saw for you Steve. I owe you a favor Bro. 



Jon1212 said:


> Nope, I have an image to protect..................:msp_scared:



Yeah you're right.......wouldn't want anyone to think you was a nice guy or anything.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I do hope to do a saw for you Steve. I owe you a favor Bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you're right.......wouldn't want anyone to think you was a nice guy or anything.



No worries there Randy :msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2012)

Two woods ports up for grabs? WOW!!! You guys are awesome. Pay day this friday I am going to send wiggs some more help.
:msp_w00t::kilt:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2012)

The kilt guy makes my wife laugh.:kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know what to think about all you guys with girly email addys:msp_w00t:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

We need $40 to hit the next milestone!


----------



## mrhornet (Apr 24, 2012)

I couldn’t do much but wanted to help. Not much knowledge here so I’ve only been lurking for a few months researching and just joined last week but I love to see places like this pull for one of their own. Shows people the worlds not as bad as the news shows. Hang in there Wigglesworth thing always happen for a reason. blsnelling, man your one of the good ones.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> I couldn’t do much but wanted to help. Not much knowledge here so I’ve only been lurking for a few months researching and just joined last week but I love to see places like this pull for one of their own. Shows people the worlds not as bad as the news shows. Hang in there Wigglesworth thing always happen for a reason. blsnelling, man your one of the good ones.



I repped the new guy.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> I couldn’t do much but wanted to help. Not much knowledge here so I’ve only been lurking for a few months researching and just joined last week but I love to see places like this pull for one of their own. Shows people the worlds not as bad as the news shows. Hang in there Wigglesworth thing always happen for a reason. blsnelling, man your one of the good ones.



Welcome to the forum. EVERY $10 helps. Although there have been a few heavy hitters, all other contributions have been $10-$50, and only a few at $50. It's the coming together of everyone that makes something like this happen!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We need $40 to hit the next milestone!



Not no more! :msp_smile:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 24, 2012)

work saw collector said:


> i repped the new guy.



x-2 !


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We need $40 to hit the next milestone!



Are we there yet?!? 

Get well soon Wiggs!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I repped the new guy.



x3


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

*We just hit $2030!!!* Let's see this hit $2250 tonight!


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow....

U guys just like keeping me at a loss for words, huh?

The generosity of the folks on this site is second to none!!


I had a pretty good day today. Actually went in the shop and piddled around. It was kinda therapeutic. Actually, that's all it was was, theraputic, as I didn't accomplish anything. 

I think I got the pain meds figured out too. Only taking half of what they prescribed knocks most of the pain, and doesn't wipe my brain out. Very minimal twitching or drooling with the half pill too....

All in all it was a pretty positive day.


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 24, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> I couldn’t do much but wanted to help. Not much knowledge here so I’ve only been lurking for a few months researching and just joined last week but I love to see places like this pull for one of their own. Shows people the worlds not as bad as the news shows. Hang in there Wigglesworth thing always happen for a reason. blsnelling, man your one of the good ones.



Welcome to AS and hang on.........

It is comforting to know there are people that will catch ya' when life knocks ya' on your butt (can I say butt here?) and help get ya' back on your feet.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 24, 2012)

They wont port my clamshell saw? 

No fair, I wanted my Wildthing done so I could come in a close second to Arrowhead this time!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Welcome to AS and hang on.........
> 
> It is comforting to know there are people that will catch ya' when life knocks ya' on your butt (can I say butt here?) and help get ya' back on your feet.



 He said butt in an open forum.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I repped the new guy.



x4


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> He said butt in an open forum.



Dam Good Thing He Didn't Say Azz!!:msp_wink:


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> He said butt in an open forum.



Ya' burnt the paint off that bar yet?


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 24, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> The kilt guy makes my wife laugh.:kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:



You know you want a kilt!!


----------



## mrhornet (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome but I don’t deserve a rep I only could do $10 but when others show compassion for someone in need and put forth the effort I try to help. Now blsnelling he DESERVES a rep but how do I give it.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope Im not stepping out of bounds here, But I'd like to give you guys a big THANK YOU too! I consider Jeremy a good friend. I know I'd hate to have to make it on 60% of my base pay....hell I couldn't make it !!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> Thanks for the welcome but I don’t deserve a rep I only could do $10 but when others show compassion for someone in need and put forth the effort I try to help. Now blsnelling he DESERVES a rep but how do I give it.



Click on the star in the bottom left of one his post.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' burnt the paint off that bar yet?



That bar is hanging in the saw shop with a Chain a member here made for me square ground. 

I put a Stihl 28" large 13T tip bar on the Mission backpack saw.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Had to get in for another chance now! 2 port jobs up for grabs too!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> Thanks for the welcome but I don’t deserve a rep I only could do $10 but when others show compassion for someone in need and put forth the effort I try to help. Now blsnelling he DESERVES a rep but how do I give it.



I think you have to have 50 posts for it to count.


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 24, 2012)

THIS IS GREAT 

I always wanted to post this............... oop:<-------- Its doodie!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> You know you want a kilt!!



I would look good in a kilt. :help::jawdrop:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> Thanks for the welcome but I don’t deserve a rep I only could do $10 but when others show compassion for someone in need and put forth the effort I try to help. Now blsnelling he DESERVES a rep but how do I give it.



You should wait to rep people until you get 50 or more post.It don't count before that. LOL So get to posting up!And welcome to AS!


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> That bar is hanging in the saw shop with a Chain a member here made for me square ground.
> 
> I put a Stihl 28" large 13T tip bar on the Mission backpack saw.



Can't argue with that I guess. I'll just have to paint some more chicken scratch on another to see how it'll hold up.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent what I could for now. Just a little thanks for his generosity at the KY GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> THIS IS GREAT
> I always wanted to post this............... oop:<-------- Its doodie!!!



Ok but you asked for it, he said doodie.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 24, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I would look good in a kilt. :help::jawdrop:



I want to see you doing a little riverdance in one!!:kilt::kilt:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 24, 2012)

Y'all see who's viewing.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Mrs. J, let's see your first post


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

Post up Lady I have extra Rep.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Mrs. J, let's see your first post



Yeah!! I got my rep gun ready and stuff and stuff...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm all out of reps. :msp_sad:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yeah!! I got my rep gun ready and stuff and stuff...[/QUOTE
> 
> Loaded need some one new and stuff.


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yeah!! I got my rep gun ready and stuff and stuff...





Work Saw Collector said:


> Post up Lady I have extra Rep.



Careful ...ya'll gonna scare her away.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Mrs. J, let's see your first post



Yep... First post... Or it ain't happening...
I just made that up...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

Gonna give her stage fright, lol


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a decent 24" or 28" bar to go with this saw? The finish does not matter.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

My smokes last for about 10 F5 (refresh)


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 24, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> It's been a rough mornin here. Chillin on muh ice pack, waitin for the meds to kick in. The hiccups are a killer I tell ya...
> 
> ...



It's spelled speech Jer  

Words can't even begin to describe how thankful, amazed, I am at all this. I really thought Brad had accidentally put an extra 0 in the total when buying parts from Jer. I felt really bad thinking it would mess up his account. Never ever ever expected all this. I loved reading all the post about my hubby. He really is truly special. So thankful God protected him this week. 

Thank you so much for everything you all have done for us. 

FYI: By special I do not mean that he rides the short bus  

Mrs J

I hope this post right. Lol.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Does anyone have a decent 24" or 28" bar to go with this saw? The finish does not matter.



If Masterboobs Ports It ....You Better Stick With An 18" or 20" :monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Does anyone have a decent 24" or 28" bar to go with this saw? The finish does not matter.



If you don't find one holler and I'll take one off one of my saws. I have Stihl 25"


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Does anyone have a decent 24" or 28" bar to go with this saw? The finish does not matter.



I do...

But I'm gonna guess it won't be accepted. 


Yes, I know Wendell, eat a perceset and enjoy the ride....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I want to see you doing a little riverdance in one!!:kilt::kilt:



You want a private showing?:msp_wub:


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 24, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> You want a private showing?:msp_wub:


 
I say if you win one of the prizes you have to put up pictures!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

We're at $2130. I really love to see this hit $2250 tonight. We can do it!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I say if you win one of the prizes you have to put up pictures!



I will!


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 24, 2012)

She tried to post guys, but it said a mod has to approve it first. Any mods still up??


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I do...
> 
> But I'm gonna guess it won't be accepted.
> 
> ...



Your learning Grasshopper


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> She tried to post guys, but it said a mod has to approve it first. Any mods still up??



I'm thinking maybe not. I PMd Wampum earlier to change the first post, and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 24, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> She tried to post guys, but it said a mod has to approve it first. Any mods still up??




LAWNMOWERTECH37 Where Are You???


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 24, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> LAWNMOWERTECH37 Where Are You???



Calvin has not been around for a couple of years.


----------



## edisto (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> All proceeds above $250 will be donated.



Sounds like you are wanting to recover your cost for the saw. If that's the case, I'll pay the $250.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 24, 2012)

edisto said:


> Sounds like you are wanting to recover your cost for the saw. If that's the case, I'll pay the $250.



WOW!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

edisto said:


> Sounds like you are wanting to recover your cost for the saw. If that's the case, I'll pay the $250.



Just the initial expenses. I figure I could have sold it on Ebay for $500-$650, but that would only net Jeremy $200-$300. The charity drive looked like a much more profitable choice, and provides a means for everyone to join in on.

On a less positive note, I just pulled the topend off the saw. Both the P&C are trash. Pieces of the main bearings came up through the topend. The crank big end appears to be fine. Fortunately, I have a new Meteor P&C here that was given to me as a prototype/sample by Baileys. I'll port it and donate it to the cause as well. I found cracks in both plastic covers. I'll order new ones in the morning. I should have them by Friday. The rest of the parts were mailed out by Mrs, J this morning, so I should have them in the next couple of days.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

edisto said:


> Sounds like you are wanting to recover your cost for the saw. If that's the case, I'll pay the $250.



Guys, he wasn't kidding! The money is in my account! Thanks Edisto! That pushes us up to *$2380*!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 24, 2012)

edisto said:


> Sounds like you are wanting to recover your cost for the saw. If that's the case, I'll pay the $250.



Yeah Brads so tight,,,,, He squeaks when he walks!!!!!



blsnelling said:


> Guys, he wasn't kidding! The money is in my account! Thanks Edisto! That pushes us up to *$2380*!



Well man up Brad,,, and throw in the 250. and push it up over 2500.00!!!!!! I'm calling you out!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys, please help me find the posts where the 3/4 wrap bar, big dawgs, and wide clutch cover were offered. If we're going to end up making this thing pretty too, we might as well take advantage of the offers and do this up right.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Wigglesworth? Never heard of it. Is it like a Dingleberry? :msp_confused:
> 
> Oh well, must be a good guy. Donation sent.
> 
> Brad, if you need any parts, give me a shout. I believe I have an extra set of the large spikes, a large clutch cover and _maybe_ a 3/4 wrap that I'd donate to the Wigglers cause.



Found it


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Well man up Brad,,, and throw in the 250. and push it up over 2500.00!!!!!! I'm calling you out!!!!



Stihl will probably want that for an engine shroud, lol. JK


----------



## edisto (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, he wasn't kidding!



You could try to sound less surprised.

Just remember, it's for the saw, so don't add my name to the list of potential recipients.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 24, 2012)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

Quiet as a church mouse,,,


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

edisto said:


> You could try to sound less surprised.
> 
> Just remember, it's for the saw, so don't add my name to the list of potential recipients.



Not surprised, just cheerleading. Bolgna, your name's going in the list!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 24, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> Quiet as a church mouse,,,



CRUNCH! CRUNCH! CRUNCH! A hungry one!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl will probably want that for an engine shroud, lol. JK



Let me know what Stihl part#'s you need I will see what I can do to get them for Dealer Cost,,, I do have a decent 25" Stihl bar & Chain I will add,,, if ya stihl need it


----------



## edisto (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Not surprised, just cheerleading. Bolgna, your name's going in the list!



The point of the exercise was to make sure everyone else's donations went straight to Wiggs.

I'm donating the initial cost of the saw. I have no desire to be added to the list.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 25, 2012)

edisto said:


> Just remember, it's for the saw, so don't add my name to the list of potential recipients.



Dammit, man, it won't let me rep you yet.


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats on such a successful idea. Count me in, money sent.:msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Let me know what Stihl part#'s you need I will see what I can do to get them for Dealer Cost,,, I do have a decent 25" Stihl bar & Chain I will add,,, if ya stihl need it



Inner Side Plate	1128 664 1001
Chain Catcher	1122 650 7700
Name Plate	0000 967 2035 
Filter Cover	1128 140 1001
Engine Shroud	1128 080 1616


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 25, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Dammit, man, it won't let me rep you yet.





I Got Him For You !:msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

edisto said:


> The point of the exercise was to make sure everyone else's donations went straight to Wiggs.
> 
> I'm donating the initial cost of the saw. I have no desire to be added to the list.



The $250 was covered last night. Your name has to go on the list


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Inner Side Plate	1128 664 1001
> Chain Catcher	1122 650 7700
> Name Plate	0000 967 2035
> Filter Cover	1128 140 1001
> Engine Shroud	1128 080 1616



I have the inner side plate and chain catcher already, NIP. I can order the name plate tomorrow as we're putting in an order. 
Filter cover and engine shroud I don't have.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Another $1030 just went to Mr and Mrs J. I never dreamed that we'd do another $1000 today. This is absolutely phenominal. May everyone of you realize the signifigance of what you're really taking a part in. I'm talking about EVERY $10! There is no, "only $10". Most donations have been $10-$20. So, your $10 really makes a difference.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I have the inner side plate and chain catcher already, NIP. I can order the name plate tomorrow as we're putting in an order.
> Filter cover and engine shroud I don't have.



Thanks JJ! RiverRat, I'll let you price the two covers for me then. Thanks for the help.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

That's it for the updates tonight. I'm hitting the hay. Have a great night everyone!

BTW, the total is at $2390.


----------



## edisto (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The $250 was covered last night. Your name has to go on the list



I know you are trying to be nice, but you are missing the point. I don't think the people donating last night did so to make sure your expenses were covered.

This is not a trivial amount of money for me, but I happened to have it today, so I'll ask you a final time to respect my wishes.

On with the thread...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I have the inner side plate and chain catcher already, NIP. I can order the name plate tomorrow as we're putting in an order.
> Filter cover and engine shroud I don't have.



I'll call first thing in the Morning and see about getting the plastic ordered,,,,,

Jacob didnt you say you have a 394 coil for me to try out on my Husky from Hades???


----------



## edisto (Apr 25, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Dammit, man, it won't let me rep you yet.



That's what you get for repping me in the first place. I hope you've learned your lesson.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

edisto said:


> I know you are trying to be nice, but you are missing the point. I don't think the people donating last night did so to make sure your expenses were covered.



I'm sorry if you thought I was suggesting they did.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Jacob didnt you say you have a 394 coil for me to try out on my Husky from Hades???



Yeah but I'm waiting on your 390XP dawgs. I don't want to spend money mailing items more than once if I don't have to.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah but I'm waiting on your 390XP dawgs. I don't want to spend money mailing items more than once if I don't have to.



Frugal lil wench aint ya!!!!!

Chucker,,, I see's ya lurkin like a bottom feeder down there,,, dontcha have anything of value to chime in on?????


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Frugal lil wench aint ya!!!!!



That's what happens when you deal with a government worker...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I have a new Meteor P&C here that was given to me as a prototype/sample by Baileys. I'll port it and donate it to the cause as well.





I have a brand new OEM top end that has seen no more run time than what you see in this video. 

[video=youtube;aVvVi47W7YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVvVi47W7YM[/video]


I understand you've got a Meteor top end, but in my honest opinion, this pig should be pimped out. :cool2: 


If you're interested it'll be on it's way tomorrow. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 25, 2012)

edisto said:


> Sounds like you are wanting to recover your cost for the saw.



............Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I have a brand new OEM top end that has seen no more run time than what you see in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice WORK Chuck'r,,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> That's what happens when you deal with a government worker...



Evidently you dont work for,,,,, GSA,,,,, and neither do I:msp_scared::msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:


----------



## darkside's call (Apr 25, 2012)

gtsawyer said:


> I've seen some horrible PPE, but crocheted afghan chaps? Puleeze.



At least the kid is in full coveralls!!! LOL


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

In addition to the top end I'll throw in my HD2 air filta and dual port muffla.


Someone say something about bearings....?? Brad if it needs bearings and a crank (ect) I'll just ship ya my 460 and you can tear it down and use what internals you need.....


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 25, 2012)

i want to help but in a different way.

i want to port a saw fo someone for $250.00 and donate the money to wigs. 

if anyone is interested post it here.

will draw name from a hat.

sound ok?


get better wigs


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks to a little advice, donation is sent and I'm in on the bigger blessing. :msp_smile:
Get well Wigs !


----------



## madhatte (Apr 25, 2012)

edisto said:


> That's what you get for repping me in the first place. I hope you've learned your lesson.



Nope, I'm not too smart like that. I'll keep pushing that button 'til it works again.


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Does anyone have a decent 24" or 28" bar to go with this saw? The finish does not matter.



I see you've gotten a couple of offers already, but if you still need a bar I've got a spare one.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 25, 2012)

You know......I wonder if there's a 'market' out there for 2+ saws being donated for the cause? This is a whole saw.....why not keep it whole and let guys throw $10.00 at it too?

To who ever mowed the lawn......looks great! :msp_biggrin: But.....next time please trim around the trees! :jester:



WoodChuck'r said:


> I have a brand new OEM top end that has seen no more run time than what you see in this video.
> 
> [video=youtube;aVvVi47W7YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVvVi47W7YM[/video]
> 
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Jason, is this a complete saw? If so, I don't want to see you pull parts off it. But, your offer is more than generous!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Jason, is this a complete saw? If so, I don't want to see you pull parts off it. But, your offer is more than generous!



I seen him at a GTG few weeks ago, Jason is good people.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 25, 2012)

dayum, this thread kinda took root and grew last night. cool deal. this just shows the power of collective effort. proud to be a part. way to go guys/gals


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

This thread is on fire! Glad to a part of it!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Guys, you amazed me yesterday, raising even more than the first day. I've even got guys here at work kicking in donations. 

Thanks to Stihl-Pioneer, we have a new 25" Stihl bar for the saw

This saw can't have new plastic, a new bar, and a port job on a scrapped up case. So I've decided to also paint the case and starter. There are more surprises in the works, but you'll just have to stay tuned in to find out what they are


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, you amazed me yesterday, raising even more than the first day. I've even got guys here at work kicking in donations.
> 
> Thanks to Stihl-Pioneer, we have a new 25" Stihl bar for the saw
> 
> This saw can't have new plastic, a new bar, and a port job on a scrapped up case. So I've decided to also paint the case and starter. There are more surprises in the works, but you'll just have to stay tuned in to find out what they are



 Great Job! Can't wait!


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, you amazed me yesterday, raising even more than the first day. I've even got guys here at work kicking in donations.
> 
> Thanks to Stihl-Pioneer, we have a new 25" Stihl bar for the saw
> 
> This saw can't have new plastic, a new bar, and a port job on a scrapped up case. So I've decided to also paint the case and starter. There are more surprises in the works, but you'll just have to stay tuned in to find out what they are



Going to be a new ported saw when your done! A big pat on the back for you Brad!Giving a little money is easy.But your doing a lot of work for a good cause!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow!!! When I joined this site I just thought I would be getting some good info on some chainsaws now I find it is something much bigger. What a great community to be a part of. I have really enjoyed meeting the few people that I have from here and I am looking forward to meeting more of you. I wish I could go to every gtg what great people..


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Going to be a new ported saw when your done! A big pat on the back for you Brad!Giving a little money is easy.But your doing a lot of work for a good cause!



My part is small in comparison to what this community has come together to make happen. I'm just providing a vehicle to allow that to happen.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 25, 2012)

Dang, you guys have gone over and beyond anything I could ever imagine. I'm just speechless.......I can still type though.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Jason, is this a complete saw? If so, I don't want to see you pull parts off it. But, your offer is more than generous!





It's either going under the knife and getting parted out to fix up the 046 you're rebuilding or I'll just toss it in as a 2nd charity saw. 


I'll leave it up to you and everyone else to decide..... ::thumbsup::


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll add the 3/4 wrap, large spikes and large clutch cover to left coast this baby.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> It's either going under the knife and getting parted out to fix up the 046 you're rebuilding or I'll just toss it in as a 2nd charity saw.
> 
> 
> I'll leave it up to you and everyone else to decide..... ::thumbsup::





Arrowhead said:


> I'll add the 3/4 wrap, large spikes and large clutch cover to left coast this baby.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> I'll add the 3/4 wrap, large spikes and large clutch cover to left coast this baby.



Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> It's either going under the knife and getting parted out to fix up the 046 you're rebuilding or I'll just toss it in as a 2nd charity saw.
> 
> 
> I'll leave it up to you and everyone else to decide..... ::thumbsup::



Jason, you've got a heart of gold, just like many others here. I'm not deciding this one.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you feel good enough about getting parts for your 460 that you don't need parts from mine.....???


If so, I'll pull the trigger on adding it to the charity. If it goes that way I'll just have folks send me money so things don't get confusing on your end, lol...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Do you feel good enough about getting parts for your 460 that you don't need parts from mine.....???
> 
> 
> If so, I'll pull the trigger on adding it to the charity. If things go that way I'll just have folks send me money so things don't get confusing, lol...



We're good to go. I don't want to see you part it out.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

10-4! ::thumbsup::



My MS460 Arctic has just been added! And so everyone knows, it does not have the large spikes nor the large clutch cover like it has in the video. It has the regular sized cover and spikes now. No big deal but those who are sending charity should know what they might be getting in return.



Send your proceeds to [email protected] in $10 increments. Be sure to send your charity as a gift and include your AS name! 


Every penny sent will be donated to the Wiggz family.


----------



## morewood (Apr 25, 2012)

Let me see if I have this figured out, we have 2 MS460s donated and 2 port jobs offered for donation. (SO FAR!!) You guys are awesome!! Can I assume that first name drawn gets first choice among the donations? Doesn't matter, at least I have payday before this ends.

Shea

PS- That cover he has over his legs you guys are laughing at, MAYBE it's kevlar fiber reinforced. And it's clean....beat that.:tongue2:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 10-4! ::thumbsup::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely amazing!


----------



## edisto (Apr 25, 2012)

morewood said:


> Let me see if I have this figured out, we have 2 MS460s donated and 2 port jobs offered for donation. (SO FAR!!) You guys are awesome!! Can I assume that first name drawn gets first choice among the donations? Doesn't matter, at least I have payday before this ends.



Sounds like Chuck'r is doing a separate collection for his saw, so my interpretation is sending to brad gets you in for a 460 or the port jobs, and sending to Chuck'r gets you in for his saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

edisto said:


> Sounds like Chuck'r is doing a separate collection for his saw, so my interpretation is sending to brad gets you in for a 460 or the port jobs, and sending to Chuck'r gets you in for his saw.



That is correct. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 10-4! ::thumbsup::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not just let brad handle all of it so it doesn't get confusing...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Jason, you've got a heart of gold




My father was a very giving person and always tried to help others out. Gotta keep that torch lit by doing what dad woulda done.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

BroncoRN said:


> Why not just let brad handle all of it so it doesn't get confusing...



I suspect he'll bring in more money with him doing it separately. Ultimately, it's his decision.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not trynna step on anyone's toes with suggesting folks send me their charity. I just figured it'd be easier for Brad so he doesn't have to keep track of "460 #1" and "460 #2". 


Brad if you wanna do it differently than how I suggested let me know.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm not trynna step on anyone's toes with suggesting folks send me their charity. I just figured it'd be easier for Brad so he doesn't have to keep track of "460 #1" and "460 #2".
> 
> 
> Brad if you wanna do it differently than how I suggested let me know.



My opinion? Run yours separately. I think we'll generate more funds this way. That's the goal. I'm sure it will impact the givings on this one, but that's ok. We can't maintain this pace on this one. Another new saw has the potential to double our efforts, whereas adding it to this one, I don't think would. So, I say go for it Jason! I think the timing is good.


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 25, 2012)

Well if you did one pot then, at the end, first two names outta the hat get saws, next two get port jobs or whatever. But its up to you all....


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

It's up to you guys. Neither way makes my job more difficult really. I will be using a random number generator. I will have it select as many numbers as we have gifts. Every $10 donation gets a line in my spreadsheet, which corresponds to a number. Easy peasy.


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree that running the second 460 separately will generate more money.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> I agree that running the second 460 separately will generate more money.



Me too.

Jason I'll be in on your later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

I just got of the phone with Jason. I still think a separate charity drive will generate the most proceeds. I don't care if not another dime is given towards this one. It has more than served it's purpose! You guys have given phenomenally, for which I am grateful. The goal here is to raise the most cash for Wiggs and his family. Let's make that happen


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW!!! Simply amazing what the members here do for their own!!


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Dang!! This is getting fun! Another chance at a another 460  I got to get in on that one too!  You just can't find a group of people like this anywhere else  Thanks everyone for letting me be a member of AS


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

*Bam!!*

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/199206.htm#post3623810


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm Thinking About A 3rd Charity Drive:

You'll Get My Wife And 1/2 My Furniture.....I'll Pay ALL Shipping!

Raffle Tickets Will Start At ....$.01 Each...Need A Minimum Off 2 Tickets Sold!

Hurry!!!!

Or I'll Be Getting 10-20yrs At The Big House!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

OK, Here's what I got. The 3/4 wrap looks new. I *thought* I had a matching set of large spikes. Out of all the spikes in the pic, I can't come up with a perfect match. I forgot the 046 is different from the 044 and 064. I think it's the outer spike that's a tiny bit different on the 046. Anybody know for sure? I _think_ 2K had it in his sig. I can send Brad whatever spike is correct that I have, then we will still need a match.

Brad, It looks like some shmuck brush painted the cover. I can bead blast it and have it ready for new paint in minutes, then off to you. *Let me know*.
Also, it looks like the spike holes were drilled out to 1/4-20. We can just use 1/4 20 for the outer spike, of make some small bushings and use normal fasteners. *I'm sorry about the cover holes, I didn't realize till just now.* I want everybody to be aware of any issues.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

I took this from 2K's sig. I'll go check the numbers, but it looks like we will need a 046 large outer spike. 

440/460, 044/046 Dual port cover # 1128 140 0801
660/066 cover # 1122 140 0800
Large felling dawgs
440/460 inner 1122 664 0506
440 outer 1122 664 0501
460 outer 1128 664 0501
660 inner 1122 664 0508
outer 1122 664 0503
Ceramic chain catcher (fits all 3) 1122 650 7700
PNW clutch cover(fits all 3) 1122 648 0403


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> I took this from 2K's sig. I'll go check the numbers, but it looks like we will need a 046 large outer spike.
> 
> 440/460, 044/046 Dual port cover # 1128 140 0801
> 660/066 cover # 1122 140 0800
> ...



i have a almost new 460 set of spikes ,they are still chrome looking ,only cut a couple days with them ,i can come up with an oversize cover also, i have a 28 inch sugihara bar with a square cut chain if want some shiney bling on the saw


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i have a almost new 460 set of spikes ,they are still chrome looking ,only cut a couple days with them ,i can come up with an oversize cover also



AWESOME!!!!  I'll box up the 3/4 wrap and get it to Brad then.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 25, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> You know......I wonder if there's a 'market' out there for 2+ saws being donated for the cause? This is a whole saw.....why not keep it whole and let guys throw $10.00 at it too?
> 
> To who ever mowed the lawn......looks great! :msp_biggrin: But.....next time please trim around the trees! :jester:





blsnelling said:


> Jason, is this a complete saw? If so, I don't want to see you pull parts off it. But, your offer is more than generous!





WoodChuck'r said:


> It's either going under the knife and getting parted out to fix up the 046 you're rebuilding or I'll just toss it in as a 2nd charity saw.
> 
> 
> I'll leave it up to you and everyone else to decide..... ::thumbsup::



Great minds think alike! 

Great call!


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 25, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Dang!! This is getting fun! Another chance at a another 460  I got to get in on that one too!  You just can't find a group of people like this anywhere else  Thanks everyone for letting me be a member of AS



I believe Darin gets a "tax break' for having you as a member...............:msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> OK, Here's what I got. The 3/4 wrap looks new. I *thought* I had a matching set of large spikes. Out of all the spikes in the pic, I can't come up with a perfect match. I forgot the 046 is different from the 044 and 064. I think it's the outer spike that's a tiny bit different on the 046. Anybody know for sure? I _think_ 2K had it in his sig. I can send Brad whatever spike is correct that I have, then we will still need a match.
> 
> Brad, It looks like some shmuck brush painted the cover. I can bead blast it and have it ready for new paint in minutes, then off to you. *Let me know*.
> Also, it looks like the spike holes were drilled out to 1/4-20. We can just use 1/4 20 for the outer spike, of make some small bushings and use normal fasteners. *I'm sorry about the cover holes, I didn't realize till just now.* I want everybody to be aware of any issues.



The clutch cover will be fine. That would be great if you could blast it. I believe Trx says his cover is the small one. I'll get both of the spikes from him. Thanks guys!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i have a almost new 460 set of spikes ,they are still chrome looking ,only cut a couple days with them ,i can come up with an oversize cover also, i have a 28 inch sugihara bar with a square cut chain if want some shiney bling on the saw



We can use your spikes. I think you said in pm that your clutch cover is the small one. Thanks again!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The clutch cover will be fine. That would be great if you could blast it. I believe Trx says his cover is the small one. I'll get both of the spikes from him. Thanks guys!





blsnelling said:


> We can use your spikes. I think you said in pm that your clutch cover is the small one. Thanks again!



I already shipped the handle, but if you need the cover, no problem... I'll blast it and get it on the way also.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 25, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> I already shipped the handle, but if you need the cover, no problem... I'll blast it and get it on the way also.



Speaking of handles Ed, did you get my PM about the one I sent out your way yesterday?....................:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We can use your spikes. I think you said in pm that your clutch cover is the small one. Thanks again!



i have an oversize one used in nice shape can send ,has the chip flap on it also


----------



## emr454 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in!

Eric


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

I ran out of rep!Got all you guys I could!More tomorrow!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Speaking of handles Ed, did you get my PM about the one I sent out your way yesterday?....................:msp_biggrin:



Yes I did, thank you. 
I'm trying to find a used mini mac air filter to send you in return. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

I got the cover blasted, but it sounds like trx is sending one. If something should change, this one is available. I'm going to prime it now then.... not good to leave Mag naked too long.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

Brad-

I'll send the chain catcher and guide plate tomorrow via Priority. Do you need a chip deflector for whichever sprocket cover whoever is sending?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Brad-
> 
> I'll send the chain catcher and guide plate tomorrow via Priority. Do you need a chip deflector for whichever sprocket cover whoever is sending?



ill be sending the dogs and sprocket cover ,it has a good chip deflector


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like we've got everything figured out. All were waiting on is word from RiverRat on the plastic parts.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 25, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I'm Thinking About A 3rd Charity Drive:
> 
> You'll Get My Wife And 1/2 My Furniture.....I'll Pay ALL Shipping!
> 
> ...





Darrin.

In response to your enquirey.
Yes She Izz A Screamer.

And Thank You For the $2 Bid !

Bid Well!


----------



## edisto (Apr 25, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Darrin.
> 
> In response to your enquirey.
> Yes She Izz A Screamer.
> ...



I'll pay the first $0.02 to cover your required expenses.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 25, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Darrin.
> 
> In response to your enquirey.
> Yes She Izz A Screamer.
> ...





edisto said:


> I'll pay the first $0.02 to cover your required expenses.





Follow-Up

Yes The Exhaust Has Been Enlarged !

Butt..I Can't Explain Here!


Ky anyone?


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Follow-Up
> 
> Yes The Exhaust Has Been Enlarged !
> 
> ...



Stumpbroke? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Brad can you send me your address so i can send mine out this saturday Please?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> Hey Brad can you send me your address so i can send mine out this saturday Please?



PM sent.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> PM sent.



Brad,
Can you send me your address, I have some illegal contraband I'd like to ship out........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## edisto (Apr 25, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I have some illegal contraband I'd like to ship out...



Send it to the Department of Redundancy Department.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Apr 25, 2012)

Brad,
Have we got a bar for the saw yet? I have a brand new *STIHL* 28" 3/8 .050 bar I would donate, if a bar has already been sent, use this bar for a consolation prize. Just trying to help wiggs and family from AZ. 

*Wiggs, you my man get well soon!*

PS I need an address to send it to, PM me if you need to.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

AZLOGGER said:


> Brad,
> Have we got a bar for the saw yet? I have a brand new *STIHL* 28" 3/8 .050 bar I would donate, if a bar has already been sent, use this bar for a consolation prize. Just trying to help wiggs and family from AZ.
> 
> *Wiggs, you my man get well soon!*
> ...


That's excellent! We've got a new 25" ES bar for the saw. If you want to add this to the list of gifts, I'll just send you the winners address after we know the winners.


----------



## Denny M (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's excellent! We've got a new 25" ES bar for the saw. If you want to add this to the list of gifts, I'll just send you the winners address after we know the winners.



That will work just fine, I'll await the the infomation. BTW the bar is in the original jacket.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 25, 2012)

In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 25, 2012)

AZLOGGER said:


> Brad,
> Have we got a bar for the saw yet? I have a brand new *STIHL* 28" 3/8 .050 bar I would donate, if a bar has already been sent, use this bar for a consolation prize. Just trying to help wiggs and family from AZ.
> 
> *Wiggs, you my man get well soon!*
> ...



I have a roll of Oregon 72LGX here and will spin a chain for this bar. If this bar goes out just let me know the driver count and where to send it.


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 25, 2012)

How much have we raised as of now?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> How much have we raised as of now?



We're up to *$2720!*


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> While we're at it, someone buy his 028 Super that's listed in the Classifieds! LINK



Has anybody bought this saw? I see it is still in the classifieds but I know that Wiggs may not be up to speed yet. I'll take it if no one has dibs.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Has anybody bought this saw? I see it is still in the classifieds but I know that Wiggs may not be up to speed yet. I'll take it if no one has dibs.



Yes, it has been bought and paid for.


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i want to help but in a different way.
> 
> i want to port a saw fo someone for $250.00 and donate the money to wigs.
> 
> ...



no interest yet

ttt


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> no interest yet
> 
> ttt



Come one guys. Scott ports a mean saw!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i want to help but in a different way.
> 
> i want to port a saw fo someone for $250.00 and donate the money to wigs.
> 
> ...



DAMN, dood. this is a sweet offering... I was just thinkin... How bout you do my 026. If you're game, I'd love my saw to be the one! In fact, lets up the anty- I'll throw in some extra $$ for a job I know will be well done. (Mine's gonna be faster, right?)opcorn:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> no interest yet
> 
> ttt



Took me the last hour after I got home from work just to catch up with this thread! (I was typing as you were posting)


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

Do we have all the parts needed? I thought I read early on Brad needed an air filter and pre filter... is this covered?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Do we have all the parts needed? I thought I read early on Brad needed an air filter and pre filter... is this covered?



No, I'm good on that. Thanks.


----------



## mrhornet (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok the good thing is I just upgraded my saw and am very happy with it (Stihl 250). Guess I wouldn’t have a saw worth doing port job but no biggy to me not a clue what I would be missing anyways. I always bypassed the threads on the, well I guess what most would call real saws, and was looking only for info on 40cc range. When I purchased the ticket I didn’t really even care about what the saw was, it was just a big saw. Well after watching this thread and reading about what you guys are putting together I have had to use the search function a few times. I must say it is awesome to watch this thing come together and what you guys are doing to help Wigglesworth. It sounds like you guys are having almost as much fun gathering the pieces and making the saw, as you would running the saw, well all most. 

Well bad news is I was checking craigs list just to see what might be listed. I also feel a little selfish because I may send funds after payday for the other saw just to have a chance at a “real” saw, but still glad the funds are going to a well liked fella in need.


----------



## kev1n (Apr 25, 2012)

I gifted what I could for a great guy and a good cause to help him and his family. 
Kevin


----------



## wendell (Apr 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> no interest yet
> 
> ttt





sarahdodgegeek said:


> DAMN, dood. this is a sweet offering... I was just thinkin... How bout you do my 026. If you're game, I'd love my saw to be the one! In fact, lets up the anty- I'll throw in some extra $$ for a job I know will be well done. (Mine's gonna be faster, right?)opcorn:



Scott, I think your post just got missed in the flurry of action last night.

It would seem since it is a straight donation, the chance wouldn't need to be raffled off but rather let it go to the first person who speaks up.

Which in this case is our own wonderful Sarah!


----------



## naturelover (Apr 25, 2012)

In on this one too. :msp_smile:


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We're up to *$2720!*






Wiggs doing ok? I don't think I have read anything today.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, you amazed me yesterday, raising even more than the first day. I've even got guys here at work kicking in donations.
> 
> Thanks to Stihl-Pioneer, we have a new 25" Stihl bar for the saw
> 
> This saw can't have new plastic, a new bar, and a port job on a scrapped up case. So I've decided to also paint the case and starter. There are more surprises in the works, but you'll just have to stay tuned in to find out what they are



Brad,
The bar will mailed out tomorrow. :msp_smile:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*PM sent!!!*



Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Brad,
> The bar will mailed out tomorrow. :msp_smile:



:msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey RR, were you able to get a price on the plastics for me today?


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 25, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> Wiggs doing ok? I don't think I have read anything today.



Yea, I'm hangin in there. Had a rough night and couldnt sleep, so I finally fell out about 3 am, which meant I slept all freakin day today. Woke up stiff and sore, and couldn't really get movin. Managed to trek out to the shop for a bit. I got one chain ground and half of one filed.  

Also got muh father in law to start a saw that I had put together, just to see if it ran. It did. 

Honestly, I think I over did it a bit yesterday. Not like broke or tore nothin, just on my feet too long. So I took it easy today. 

On another note, muh wife still can't post???

What's up wit that??


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Yea, I'm hangin in there. Had a rough night and couldnt sleep, so I finally fell out about 3 am, which meant I slept all freakin day today. Woke up stiff and sore, and couldn't really get movin. Managed to trek out to the shop for a bit. I got one chain ground and half of one filed.
> 
> Also got muh father in law to start a saw that I had put together, just to see if it ran. It did.
> 
> ...



Yeah man take it easy. I would be the same way. I could not just sit and do just about nothin all day long. The shat would drive me nutts!

That stinks she cannot post. Don't they have moderators on this forum along with admins?


----------



## Cantdog (Apr 25, 2012)

In....rest and heal Wiggs...all the best to you and your family....from "The Rockbound Coast of Maine"


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Yea, I'm hangin in there. Had a rough night and couldnt sleep, so I finally fell out about 3 am, which meant I slept all freakin day today. Woke up stiff and sore, and couldn't really get movin. Managed to trek out to the shop for a bit. I got one chain ground and half of one filed.
> 
> Also got muh father in law to start a saw that I had put together, just to see if it ran. It did.
> 
> ...



Wiggs I know how it is!Been there twice so far? LOL But STOP IT just sit your arse down!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey RR, were you able to get a price on the plastics for me today?



Let me know if this is not covered.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Saw Dr. said:


> Let me know if this is not covered.



I plan on buying the parts, but RR was going to see if he could get them at dealer cost. I haven't heard back yet. I can get them the next day if I order them here. If I don't hear back by tomorrow morning, I plan on going ahead and ordering them from my dealer.


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 25, 2012)

Yo wiggy you need to make it a blockbuster month. Get Netflix or visit redbox and allow yourself to rest.

I can relate in a small way to back problems. I have two vertebrae rotated off to the right in my upper back and im uncomfortable a lot. An ice pack is my best friend every night, even now. So take this time and recoup my man!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> On another note, muh wife still can't post???
> 
> What's up wit that??



Maybe she looked at Darin cross-eyed? You know how that irritates him...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey RR, were you able to get a price on the plastics for me today?


 He never called me back but I will know tomorrow morning,,


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I plan on buying the parts, but RR was going to see if he could get them at dealer cost. I haven't heard back yet. I can get them the next day if I order them here. If I don't hear back by tomorrow morning, I plan on going ahead and ordering them from my dealer.



It would take me several days to get them if I ordered them tomorrow. By the time we ship them in and back out, I'm thinking there would not be much savings.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> He never called me back but I will know tomorrow,,



Thank RR. I'm not trying to rush you, but I'm trying to rush you:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 25, 2012)

BroncoRN said:


> Yo wiggy you need to make it a blockbuster month. Get Netflix or visit redbox and allow yourself to rest.
> 
> I can relate in a small way to back problems. I have two vertebrae rotated off to the right in my upper back and im uncomfortable a lot. An ice pack is my best friend every night, even now. So take this time and recoup my man!!



I got a rotated vertebrae too in muh lower back. It really doesn't bother me that much. Well, not as much as a disc poking in muh spinal cord. Lol


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I got a rotated vertebrae too in muh lower back. It really doesn't bother me that much. Well, not as much as a disc poking in muh spinal cord. Lol



Keep that chit up and you will be in the same boat with me! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

In the interest of time, I'm going to call my dealer in the morning and see what they can do for me. I don't usually ask them for favors, but I will this time. Either way, I think I'll go ahead and order them tomorrow morning. Like you said, the shipping would eat up any savings in a hurry. I appreciate *EVERYONE'S *efforts in helping get these parts together. It's truely been a team effort


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I got a rotated vertebrae too in muh lower back. It really doesn't bother me that much. Well, not as much as a disc poking in muh spinal cord. Lol



Are you going to get that fixed later? You'll probably have disc problems with that as you age...I know from experience.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Saw Dr. said:


> It would take me several days to get them if I ordered them tomorrow. By the time we ship them in and back out, I'm thinking there would not be much savings.



I'm takin care of the plastic,,, Whats the rush brad??? I thought you were painting the cases???? and clutch cover,,, that should take a week with cure time etc,,,, are you splitting the cases???


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

BTW, we're up to *$2920!*


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I appreciate *EVERYONE'S *efforts in helping get these parts together. It's truely been a team effort



Let's not get all mushy here...it's just a chainsaw. :msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeremy, you have funds. I have $0.00 in my PayPal account


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> no interest yet
> 
> ttt



What do ya think there mr. monkey? If not Sarahs 026 howsabout I send ya down my 440?:kilt:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 25, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> What do ya think there mr. monkey? If not Sarahs 026 howsabout I send ya down my 440?:kilt:



Spend that money Andy!!! its for a great cause,,,


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 26, 2012)

tell you guys what.
it andy does his 440 i'll do another saw for someone else.


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 26, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> tell you guys what.
> it andy does his 440 i'll do another saw for someone else.



Wow! This is unbelieveable! You guys !!!!!!


----------



## ZeroJunk (Apr 26, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Are you going to get that fixed later? You'll probably have disc problems with that as you age...I know from experience.



I'm 58, had two back operations in the 92 and 93. Now my back doesn't bother me at all other than normal soreness from labor. I can't bend over to amount to anything. It finally just locked up. I do a lot of work on my knees. But, it doesn't hurt.

To give you an idea of what I'm talikg about my mother had a cat scan on her back when she was about 90 and the doctor called some of the others in to look at it. There are several vertabrae in her back that are aginst each other and you cannot tell that a disc was ever there. The doctor said that it was unusal to see it, more because people didn't live long enough or couldn't get in to have a picture taken.

So, your body has a way of taking care of these things eventually.

Now, obviously if you are having muscle loss that is a serious matter that needs to be fixed.

But, my neurosurgeon friend says that for the garden variety slipped disc if you don't do anything after a few years the results are about the same.

That's not much comfort when you are hurting like hell.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Thank RR. I'm not trying to rush you, but I'm trying to rush you:msp_biggrin:



Patience Grass hopper!!!!!!!!!

Covers are ordered through the tree monkey!!!!!!!! I am picking up the tab... they will be shipped directly to you,,,,,, send tree monkey your shipping info....


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Patience Grass hopper!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Covers are ordered through the tree monkey!!!!!!!! I am picking up the tab... they will be shipped directly to you,,,,,, send tree monkey your shipping info....



Thank you, both of you guys! I was just fixing to call my dealer when I saw you're PM.


----------



## bigcat (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in it's in the mail.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 26, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> tell you guys what.
> it andy does his 440 i'll do another saw for someone else.



SOLD. Looks like we'll have one more monkeysaw to add to the collection... :kilt: 

You're the man, Scott. Very generous of you. 

So- for those of you who don't realize what just happened, 

Scott's doing 2 saws! What a guy. The generosity of the people on this site just continues to amaze me. What a blessing!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 26, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> SOLD. Looks like we'll have one more monkeysaw to add to the collection... :kilt:
> 
> You're the man, Scott. Very generous of you.
> 
> ...



So is it your 026?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

Our good friend Young is throwing in two new loops of Stihl chain for the MS460


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2012)

was thinking about this saw last night ,ive never seen a 460 saw on the west coast with a 25 inch bar ,shouldnt a 32 incher go along with it ? if you guys think so ive got a real pretty oregon light bar i can ship to brad with the oversize cover


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> was thinking about this saw last night ,ive never seen a 460 saw on the west coast with a 25 inch bar ,shouldnt a 32 incher go along with it ? if you guys think so ive got a real pretty oregon light bar i can ship to brad with the oversize cover



Now just what makes you think it's going to the west coast there buddy?:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Now just what makes you think it's going to the west coast there buddy?:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



lol ,its getting put together west coast style so a 32 inch bar is a must ,you show up for work with a 25 inch bar here you get looked at real funny


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> lol ,its getting put together west coast style so a 32 inch bar is a must ,you show up for work with a 25 inch bar here you get looked at real funny



Yeah your probably right, 24"/25" is the norm here.
We have "real wood" on this coast though .


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Has anybody bought this saw? I see it is still in the classifieds but I know that Wiggs may not be up to speed yet. I'll take it if no one has dibs.



Randy, you were about a day and a half late.



blsnelling said:


> Yes, it has been bought and paid for.



Rumor has it that a certain 028 Super is making a brief stop in Tennessee before it goes to California............this may be pure speculation though.........:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> tell you guys what.
> it andy does his 440 i'll do another saw for someone else.



Scott. just for clarification. Are you adding a port job to the raffle or are you doing the same as with Andy, customer pays and the money is sent to Wiggs?

I'm guessing it is the latter but wanted to make sure everyone is clear.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

It's the latter.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 26, 2012)

Brad,
Any progress on the $ total?


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 26, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Brad,
> Any progress on the $ total?



A total and a list of raffled items/port work would be good too.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Brad,
> Any progress on the $ total?



No more donations since last night. So we're still just shy of $3,000.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> A total and a list of raffled items/port work would be good too.



1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
2. Woods port by Eric Copsey on your good running pro built saw.
3. 32" Oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain
4. 28" Sugihara light weight bar
5. I think I'm missing one. Help me out here. Did Randy throw a port job in this one too?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
> 2. Woods port by Eric Copsey on your good running pro built saw.
> 3. 28" Sugihara light weight bar
> 4. I think I'm missing one. Help me out here. Did Randy throw a port job in this one too?



and a 32 inch oregon lightweight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain View attachment 235687


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Randy, you were about a day and a half late.
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that a certain 028 Super is making a brief stop in Tennessee before it goes to California............this may be pure speculation though.........:msp_wink:



Nope it was just a tease :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> and a 32 inch oregon lightweight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain View attachment 235687



His Pic.


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 26, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> His Pic.



Gonna look good on my 064/flattop................


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

Scoot I think it would look much better on my Myzerized 064 :hmm3grin2orange: Or the 066 if I ever get it together?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
> 2. Woods port by Eric Copsey on your good running pro built saw.
> 3. 32" Oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain
> 4. 28" Sugihara light weight bar
> 5. I think I'm missing one. Help me out here. Did Randy throw a port job in this one too?



What else am I missing here?


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 26, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Nope it was just a tease :hmm3grin2orange:



I have confirmation from a one Mr Randy Evans (Mastermoobs). It seems that he, and Wigglesworth's alter ego Mr Jeremy Barger have been conspiring in a most subversive manner. 

I probably wouldn't have found out, but the percocet loosened up ol' Wiggs talkin' box over in another thread.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1. Ms460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
> 2. Woods port by eric copsey on your good running pro built saw.
> 3. 32" oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain
> 4. 28" sugihara light weight bar
> 5. I think i'm missing one. Help me out here. Did randy throw a port job in this one too?



*STIHL* 28" bar 3/8 .050


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, I've obviously lost track here. Did I turn down the Sugi bar since we already had a bar for the saw? And then AZZlogger threw his in afterwards? This thread it's too long to search all this out.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Ok, I've obviously lost track here. Did I turn down the Sugi bar since we already had a bar for the saw? And then *AZZ*logger threw his in afterwards? This thread it's too long to search all this out.



Not sure what was offered when, but there isn't any need to start calling names, Brad..............LOL!!!


----------



## showrguy (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What else am I missing here?



yes brad,
randy offered to throw in a woods port job also..


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

showrguy said:


> yes brad,
> randy offered to throw in a woods port job also..



Thanks. If someone remembers who offered the Sugi bar, please let me know.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
---New 25" Stihl ES bar from Stihl-Pioneer
---Plastic covers from RiverRat via Tree Monkey
---3/4 wrap handle from Arrowhead
---Clutch cover and dual big dawgs from trx250r180
---Roller chain catcher from Jacob J.
---Two new Stihl chains from Young
2. Woods port by ECSaws on your good running pro built saw.
3. Woods port by Mastermind on your good running pro built saw. 
4. 32" Oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain from trx250r180




5. 28" Stihl ES bar from AZLogger





I hope I got all of this right and didn't leave anyone out. I feel like I've been trying to juggle 100 things at one time since this started. I'm bound to drop something!


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Apr 26, 2012)

Brad,
The 25" bar went out priority today. I thought it had been mounted on a saw, but I believe it was actually NIB.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't sweat it Brad. I'm easy to forget. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 26, 2012)

What about stumpy's T-shirt?


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i have a almost new 460 set of spikes ,they are still chrome looking ,only cut a couple days with them ,i can come up with an oversize cover also, i have a 28 inch sugihara bar with a square cut chain if want some shiney bling on the saw



Here it is....


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
> ---New 25" Stihl ES bar from Stihl-Pioneer
> ---Plastic covers from RiverRat via Tree Monkey
> ---3/4 wrap handle from Arrowhead
> ...



I shall refrain from making reference to dropping large branches..................:taped:


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 26, 2012)

:good::good::good:A huge thanks to all the prize donors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:good::good::good:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I shall refrain from making reference to dropping large branches..................:taped:



LOL.......When I saw Brad in KY he still had the remnants of a shiner. Looked like he had went a round or two with a heavyweight..............tree.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> LOL.......When I saw Brad in KY he still had the remnants of a shiner. Looked like he had went a round or two with a heavyweight..............tree.



Well Randy, as near as I can tell the positive side is that it sure did kick start Brad's sense of humor..............

And Brad please remember these two things:

1. I'm just funnin' ya'

2. I got both shin bones broken, and four ligaments torn in my ankle by a stupid ******* tree in September. (Hence tbone calling me Peg Leg)........LOL!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 26, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> What about stumpy's T-shirt?



Thats the other thread.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 26, 2012)

Finally got in on both charity builds today.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks. If someone remembers who offered the Sugi bar, please let me know.



i have the sugi bar ,am not using it ,id be glad to send it


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 26, 2012)

Take care Wiggs! Little bit sent
God bless


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 26, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats the other thread.



what's the other thread?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 26, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> what's the other thread?



Very top of the chainsaw forum there are two threads with different saws.


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 26, 2012)

mine is sent brad,, wish it could have been 10x that


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 26, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Very top of the chainsaw forum there are two threads with different saws.



thanks stephen. that one totally went by me.


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 26, 2012)

Given the way all things have come together for this raffle, would it a bad thing to extend it an extra week?

Just askin'....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 26, 2012)

I think an extension is a cool idea. I'd even extend mine a week. 


It'd give the members that only log in on a couple times a month (who might be missing all of this) a chance to donate if they want to. 


I'm game for anything....


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I think an extension is a cool idea. I'd even extend mine a week.
> 
> 
> It'd give the members that only log in on a couple times a month (who might be missing all of this) a chance to donate if they want to.
> ...



Would kick the anticipation level up a notch or 2.....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 26, 2012)

True. 


Hey B Rad where ya at....???


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm game for anything....



I've heard story's.....

Had a good day folks. Fellow member rburg paid me a visit. I actually got to leave the premises for lunch. Very, very thankful for the visit. 

Also gotta give some props to deerjackie. When we pulled in, he was mowin muh yard for me!!!

He is an awesome, salt of the earth kinda guy. Thank u Jackie! Glad i could help ya figure out that 038 oiler. 

'twas a good day folks.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 26, 2012)

I should come out for a cuppa days and hang out with my....... 


Well maybe I won't go that crazy but if I'm able to pay ya a visit I'd be all about it.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I should come out for a cuppa days and hang out with my.......
> 
> 
> Well maybe I won't go that crazy but if I'm able to pay ya a visit I'd be all about it.



Stop in Cincinnati, just tell me what cut of steak and whether you want it burned to a crisp or bloody as hell.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i have the sugi bar ,am not using it ,id be glad to send it



You've given enough


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Given the way all things have come together for this raffle, would it a bad thing to extend it an extra week?
> 
> Just askin'....





WoodChuck'r said:


> I think an extension is a cool idea. I'd even extend mine a week.
> 
> 
> It'd give the members that only log in on a couple times a month (who might be missing all of this) a chance to donate if they want to.
> ...





Scooterbum said:


> Would kick the anticipation level up a notch or 2.....



Works for me. I'm not sure all the parts will make it here by the 7th. It won't hold up any money going to Wiggs. I've been sending all of it daily.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> True.
> 
> 
> Hey B Rad where ya at....???



I FINALLY took some time to actually work on the saw! You guys have been keeping me busy:msp_scared:


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Also gotta give some props to deerjackie. When we pulled in, he was mowin muh yard for me!!!
> 
> He is an awesome, salt of the earth kinda guy.



Did he bring you any smoked bologna?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I should come out for a cuppa days and hang out with my.......
> 
> 
> Well maybe I won't go that crazy but if I'm able to pay ya a visit I'd be all about it.





FATGUY said:


> Stop in Cincinnati, just tell me what cut of steak and whether you want it burned to a crisp or bloody as hell.



Absolutely. Maybe we can go out for dinner somewhere. Surely they'll let you hang with the OKI Diaper Posse for one evening, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I've heard story's.....
> 
> Had a good day folks. Fellow member rburg paid me a visit. I actually got to leave the premises for lunch. Very, very thankful for the visit.
> 
> ...



That's awesome Jeremy Glad to hear it. BTW, I got the bearing, seals, gaskets, and other misc parts today. With any luck, I'll have the main part of the saw back together tomorrow and maybe even ported by Saturday.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Absolutely. *Maybe we can go out for dinner somewhere*. Surely they'll let you hang with the OKI Diaper Posse for one evening, lol.



what's wrong with my cookin'?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

We're up to *$3070!*


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I should come out for a cuppa days and hang out with my.......
> 
> 
> Well maybe I won't go that crazy but if I'm able to pay ya a visit I'd be all about it.


 
Dude, come on down. I can teach ya how to wrench on some stuff. 



FATGUY said:


> Stop in Cincinnati, just tell me what cut of steak and whether you want it burned to a crisp or bloody as hell.



And then get in the car and come with him. 



wendell said:


> Did he bring you any smoked bologna?



He brought me a loaf the day after I got out. I've been tearing it up muh fried.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

Speaking of working on the saw, I got it all torn down, and the crankcase cleaned and painted. I wanted to get the painting done so that it could begin curing before assembly. The recoil is painted as well. The only other part to be painted will be the clutch cover, when it gets here. I primered the parts, then shot them with TSC's Tractor/Implement paint. The bearing and seal surfaces were taped off.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We're up to *$3070!*



Thats sweet!:kilt:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Thats sweet!:kilt:



And in only 3-4 days!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Speaking of working on the saw, I got it all torn down, and the crankcase cleaned and painted. I wanted to get the painting done so that it could begin curing before assembly. The recoil is painted as well. The only other part to be painted will be the clutch cover, when it gets here. I primered the parts, then shot them with TSC's Tractor/Implement paint. The bearing and seal surfaces were taped off.



Thats sweet.:kilt:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Speaking of working on the saw, I got it all torn down, and the crankcase cleaned and painted. I wanted to get the painting done so that it could begin curing before assembly. The recoil is painted as well. The only other part to be painted will be the clutch cover, when it gets here. I primered the parts, then shot them with TSC's Tractor/Implement paint. The bearing and seal surfaces were taped off.



Looks good Brad!


----------



## mrhornet (Apr 26, 2012)

Is that the wife’s oven your using to cure the paint in. I would be dead if I attempted that.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> Is that the wife’s oven your using to cure the paint in. I would be dead if I attempted that.



Yup And yes, she's home!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 26, 2012)

Are we still using the meteor kit or going OEM


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm game for anything....



Yeah Jason. We figured that. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Speaking of working on the saw, I got it all torn down, and the crankcase cleaned and painted. I wanted to get the painting done so that it could begin curing before assembly. The recoil is painted as well. The only other part to be painted will be the clutch cover, when it gets here. I primered the parts, then shot them with TSC's Tractor/Implement paint. The bearing and seal surfaces were taped off.



How hot do you heat the oven before putting in the parts Brad?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yup And yes, she's home!



I suspected Bradly had a bad cad problem the first time he posted pix of a saw carcass in the dish washer,,,

Many moons ago!!!!


----------



## Philbert (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I primered the parts, then shot them with TSC's Tractor/Implement paint. The bearing and seal surfaces were taped off.



Brad,

How about inside the case - gas tank, oil tank, lower crankcase: left as-is or painted?

Any special primer or the stuff on the same shelf at TSC?

Same question as MasterMind - how hot and how long do you bake it?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> How hot do you heat the oven before putting in the parts Brad?



Yes a "How To" thread would be sweet. Maybe when you are not so busy.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> How hot do you heat the oven before putting in the parts Brad?



I put them in there at 170° for 1 1/2-2 hours. That's the lowest my overn will go. It works great.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Brad,
> 
> How about inside the case - gas tank, oil tank, lower crankcase: left as-is or painted?
> 
> ...



I do not paint inside the case. I don't mind a little overspray going in the oil tank though. I only painted the case and recoil. The clutch cover will be done when it gets here. The primer is either the TSC Tractor/Implement stuff, or self-etching primer from the automotive paint store.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> I suspected Bradly had a bad cad problem the first time he posted pix of a saw carcass in the dish washer,,,
> 
> Many moons ago!!!!



It's quicker for me to clean them in my parts washer in the garage now. I didn't have that back then.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Are we still using the meteor kit or going OEM



The only OEM topend offered was from WoodChucker, and I didn't want to see him part out a brand new saw. The Meteor should be fine, especially after going through all the ports. Although, I haven't had a degree wheel on it yet.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I put them in there at 170° for 1 1/2-2 hours.





blsnelling said:


> I do not paint inside the case. . . .The primer is either the TSC Tractor/Implement stuff, or self-etching primer from the automotive paint store.



Thanks again for sharing this stuff Brad.

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Speaking of working on the saw, I got it all torn down, and the crankcase cleaned and painted. I wanted to get the painting done so that it could begin curing before assembly. The recoil is painted as well. The only other part to be painted will be the clutch cover, when it gets here. I primered the parts, then shot them with TSC's Tractor/Implement paint. The bearing and seal surfaces were taped off.



nice white primer, when is the pink going on?:msp_wub:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

Today's givings have been transferred to Jeremy. As the cash begins coming in the mail, I will deposit that in my checking account, and then transfer that as well. I believe the total currently stands at $3090.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> It's spelled speech Jer
> 
> Words can't even begin to describe how thankful, amazed, I am at all this. I really thought Brad had accidentally put an extra 0 in the total when buying parts from Jer. I felt really bad thinking it would mess up his account. Never ever ever expected all this. I loved reading all the post about my hubby. He really is truly special. So thankful God protected him this week.
> 
> ...



Hey, her post finally came thru. Lol

Too bad it was several pages back. 

Bump for those who aint seen it...


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Today's givings have been transferred to Jeremy. As the cash begins coming in the mail, I will deposit that in my checking account, and then transfer that as well. I believe the total currently stands at $3090.



Seriously I think y'all are crazy. I mean this stuff just doesn't happen ever. Especially not in 3 days. I could never say thank you enough!!!! You have left me speechless. Pretty sure that's never happened before. Thank you Brad for everything you have done!!!!

I guess I will grill steaks instead of burgers for all y'all at our next GTG


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Seriously I think y'all are crazy. I mean this stuff just doesn't happen ever. Especially not in 3 days. I could never say thank you enough!!!! You have left me speechless. Pretty sure that's never happened before. Thank you Brad for everything you have done!!!!
> 
> I guess I will grill steaks instead of burgers for all y'all at our next GTG



I would say that was thank you enough right there  I know it not easy! But make sure he don't over do it!


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't worry about steaks or burgers either right now!

Just concentrate on getting that oldest kid of yours back to where he can turn wrenches and splice wires.
Pella might just go under without him to keep it going!


Mike


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 27, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Don't worry about steaks or burgers either right now!
> 
> Just concentrate on getting that oldest kid of yours back to where he can turn wrenches and splice wires.
> Pella might just go under without him to keep it going!
> ...



He has already had me attempting to start a saw. Long story short the saw did not run. I need one of those electric EZ chainsaw thing you see on tv. I'll even paint it orange to make Jer happy


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> He has already had me attempting to start a saw. Long story short the saw did not run. I need one of those electric EZ chainsaw thing you see on tv. I'll even paint it orange to make Jer happy



As long as its orange and white, not solid orange.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> As long as its orange and white, not solid orange.



She had it right! All orange :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> He has already had me attempting to start a saw. Long story short the saw did not run. I need one of those electric EZ chainsaw thing you see on tv. I'll even paint it orange to make Jer happy



Mrs. J

Welcome to AS!  

What's your favorite saw? Do you have a favorite brand? What oil do you like to use? (never mind!) 

Keeps Wiggs minding the Dr.'s orders so he can get better and not have any relapses! Hopefully after this painkillers will not be in his regular diet!

Thanks to all who have stepped up and given all of the great items!


----------



## OhioGregg (Apr 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> As long as its orange and white, not solid orange.



That must be the pain killers talkin 

Get well soon Mr. Wiggs


Gregg,


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 27, 2012)

But if its orange and white you will have to teach her to tinker to keep it running right!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I guess I will grill steaks instead of burgers for all y'all at our next GTG





rms61moparman said:


> Don't worry about steaks or burgers either right now!
> 
> Mike



Speak for yourself Mike! I might drive 5 hours for a good steak, lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Speak for yourself Mike! I might drive 5 hours for a *good streak*, lol.



A good streak??? :msp_confused:

You mean like nude and stuff?????? :msp_ohmy:

Please.......no. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> A good streak??? :msp_confused:
> 
> You mean like nude and stuff?????? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Please.......no. :msp_thumbdn:



How'd you hack my account?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How'd you hack my account?:msp_ohmy:



I am the Mastermind. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Dude, come on down. I can teach ya how to wrench on some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to, but somebody's gotta stay here in the shop and scrap parts!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 27, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> tell you guys what.
> it andy does his 440 i'll do another saw for someone else.



I just wanted to remind everyone of this post by Scott. I am going to have him port my 440 and he said to get someone else to also send a saw for porting and he will donate all the money from both port jobs to Wiggs. That would be $500. C'Mon someone must want a mean running saw, and to give to a good cause.


----------



## TK (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> FYI: By special I do not mean that he rides the short bus




I dunno.... From the conversations I've had with him he seems just the type to ride the short bus :hmm3grin2orange:
(This is coming from a fellow short bus rider )


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I just wanted to remind everyone of this post by Scott. I am going to have him port my 440 and he said to get someone else to also send a saw for porting and he will donate all the money from both port jobs to Wiggs. That would be $500. C'Mon someone must want a mean running saw, and to give to a good cause.



I could handle that. I have a 440 and 660 that would fit the bill of being newish and in sound shape. Can you PM me with the details of how, where and what.


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 27, 2012)

all i can say this is unbelievable  you can really say that when the chips fall everyone pulls together,,, what a great family on this sight

ohhhhhhhh yea,,, welcome to the sight mrs j,, 1 warning though,,, beware of some of these knuckle heads,, if they are from tn or oh then it is guaranteed they are not to tightly wrapped:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> He has already had me attempting to start a saw. Long story short the saw did not run. I need one of those electric EZ chainsaw thing you see on tv. I'll even paint it orange to make Jer happy



well if he had REAL saws they would run :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
i can bring down a real saw for you to run


----------



## rburg (Apr 27, 2012)

For all of you donating money and time, I can tell you firsthand that Jeremy and Mrs.J really appreciate your giving spirit. It fells good to be part of such a group. When I left his house yesterday, deerjackie was mowing the front yard, a neighbor was mowing the side yard, and Mrs. J was mowing the backyard, and Jeremy was supervising.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 27, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> all i can say this is unbelievable  you can really say that when the chips fall everyone pulls together,,, what a great family on this sight
> 
> ohhhhhhhh yea,,, welcome to the sight mrs j,, 1 warning though,,,* beware of some of these knuckle heads,, if they are from tn or oh then it is guaranteed they are not to tightly wrapped*:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:







Oh my goodness!
This coming from a guy with Gumby spanking whatever in his sig!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

In taking this afternoon off to work on the saw and mow grass. We're going to my parents this evening, and I want to make some progress on it first. I hope to have all the rest of the parts clean and the crankcase back together. With any luck, I'll get everything back together, minus the topend. Then tomorrow, I can port the cylinder and have her running by tomorrow evening. Wish me luck!


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck Brad! And I know you've heard it over, and over again, but thank you for kicking this off, and all your hard work in helping the Wiggle family!


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 27, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I could handle that. I have a 440 and 660 that would fit the bill of being newish and in sound shape. Can you PM me with the details of how, where and what.



send me 1 sawto have ported, send $250.00 to brad or wiggs.

i have alot of work on my plate right now, but will get it done as soon as i can

feel free to try and call me on my cell.

i'll pm you my address


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2012)

here is sugihara bar 92 links 50 guage ,has a fresh grind on a square chain ,all my chains are 91 link now so i hope someone can put it to use instead of collecting dust in my shop View attachment 235827
,its wrapped up on way to brad


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 27, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> send me 1 sawto have ported, send $250.00 to brad or wiggs.
> 
> i have alot of work on my plate right now, but will get it done as soon as i can
> 
> ...



Sounds good. I will be looking for your PM.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Speak for yourself Mike! I might drive 5 hours for a good steak, lol.





Mastermind said:


> A good streak??? :msp_confused:
> 
> You mean like nude and stuff?????? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Please.......no. :msp_thumbdn:





blsnelling said:


> How'd you hack my account?:msp_ohmy:



He used a Dremel, and his 1 and 11/16ths thumbs..............DUHHHH!!!



Mastermind said:


> I am the Mastermaimed.......er I mean Mastermoobed.....er I mean Mistermom........er.......aww hell..you know who I am.. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah well at least you ain't a cat.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 27, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> here is sugihara bar 92 links 50 guage ,has a fresh grind on a square chain ,all my chains are 91 link now so i hope someone can put it to use instead of collecting dust in my shop View attachment 235827
> ,its wrapped up on way to brad



His Pic


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> His Pic



Hey......I recognize that saw. 

That's a damn nice bar. Anyone would be proud to have that on their saw.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> In taking this afternoon off to work on the saw and mow grass. We're going to my parents this evening, and I want to make some progress on it first. I hope to have all the rest of the parts clean and the crankcase back together. With any luck, I'll get everything back together, minus the topend. Then tomorrow, I can port the cylinder and have her running by tomorrow evening. Wish me luck!



We ordered the model plate today. The roller catcher and guide plate are on the way via priority. Give me a shout if you end up needing anything else.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 27, 2012)

rburg said:


> For all of you donating money and time, I can tell you firsthand that Jeremy and Mrs.J really appreciate your giving spirit. It fells good to be part of such a group. When I left his house yesterday, deerjackie was mowing the front yard, a neighbor was mowing the side yard, and Mrs. J was mowing the backyard, and Jeremy was supervising.



Supervising i.e. watching TV, eating Slim-Jims, and dreaming up new saw projects...


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 27, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Supervising i.e. watching TV, eating Slim-Jims, and dreaming up new saw projects...



all three of my dogs and myself are quite fond of "supervising"


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 27, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Supervising i.e. watching TV, eating Slim-Jims, and dreaming up new saw projects...



Wiggs is not old enough for that job. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert (Apr 27, 2012)

Adam_MA said:


> Good luck Brad! And I know you've heard it over, and over again, but thank you for kicking this off, and all your hard work in helping the Wiggle family!



+1

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> here is sugihara bar 92 links 50 guage ,has a fresh grind on a square chain ,all my chains are 91 link now so i hope someone can put it to use instead of collecting dust in my shop View attachment 235827
> ,its wrapped up on way to brad



If you haven't shipped it yet, just hang onto it until the prizes are given away. That way it doesn't have to be shipped twice.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope it's ok if I double dip. :msp_sneaky:

Gift sent.....


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 27, 2012)

don't get mad at me jer for me posting this but i just got off the phone with him and he said he is dong pretty good, he said the pain is still there,, really???,, just kidding,, the pain meds are messing with him and he is about ready to go crazy since he can't do what he wants,,, yep,, his wife has him on a tight leash,,, which she should,,, jer,,, just take it easy so you don't mess up what they fixed,, it takes time bro,, i do agree 100% with him on this,,,, the AS family is fantastic,, he was not expecting the out pour from everyone,,, well jer,, just sit back and get better,, that is all you need to worry about right now,,, and i am going to say this too,, we all love you and your family just like you was blood,, we are a big family here


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I hope it's ok if I double dip. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Gift sent.....



thats what stumpy and brad says about you too,,, your a double dipper:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 27, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Wiggs is not old enough for that job. :hmm3grin2orange:



got that right,, he is still a pup


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If you haven't shipped it yet, just hang onto it until the prizes are given away. That way it doesn't have to be shipped twice.



i cought this before my daily ups pickup ,will do , i will ship directly to the winner after names are picked


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 27, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i cought this before my daily ups pickup ,will do , i will ship directly to the winner after names are picked



You want my address now? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Was able to get send my gift this morning. Glad to see every body coming together to help another. Still kind of shocking for me to see such generosity. Some of us dont know each other any better than a screen name and avatar, but everyone always seems to come together when there is a need. Thats pretty fricken cool if you ask me!! Hope you heal up soon Jeremy!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

It's Friday fellers.......

Let's help our brother out since it's payday.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am proud to be a member of this site, the fine high quality members here is what makes it good. Helping our brothers in need is the way God wants us to live. Thanks again brad for putting this together.

Anybody else got the warm fuzzy feeling?


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 27, 2012)

fastleo151 said:


> i am proud to be a member of this site, the fine high quality members here is what makes it good. Helping our brothers in need is the way god wants us to live. Thanks again brad for putting this together.
> 
> Anybody else got the warm fuzzy feeling?



amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## otisjr (Apr 27, 2012)

gift sent, I don't know any of you guys or gals but what a great caring group, I don't post much but read a lot of threads. hope wiggles gets well soon. just reading posts I can tell there is a lot of good people on this site, with a lot of knowledge. I look forward to going to my first GTG and meeting some of the guys, and see how a ported saw runs. I'm already wanting to get my saws ported. Dolmars 510, 5100s, and 117.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

The cash is starting to come in now. I got several envelopes in the mail today, although I haven't had a chance to open them yet. I'm not at home, so will report back on that later.

The saw is coming together. The crankcase is together, flywheel installed, coil installed, tank/handle installed, carb cleaned and installed. All the parts are clean. The only additional part I found that needs replaced is the oil pump worm gear.

I've got to go pick up a PTO side crank seal tomorrow morning. I've degreed the cylinder and have the port work laid out. I won't be able to do the grinding until tomorrow. I expect to have it running tomorrow though. Sorry, no pics yet.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

Another $100 has come in today through PayPal. That should have is at about $3200. I'm not at home with my detailed records.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

otisjr said:


> gift sent, I don't know any of you guys or gals but what a great caring group, I don't post much but read a lot of threads. hope wiggles gets well soon. just reading posts I can tell there is a lot of good people on this site, with a lot of knowledge. I look forward to going to my first GTG and meeting some of the guys, and see how a ported saw runs. I'm already wanting to get my saws ported. Dolmars 510, 5100s, and 117.



Welcome to the family my friend.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The cash is starting to come in now. I got several envelopes in the mail today, although I haven't had a chance to open them yet. I'm not at home, so will report back on that later.
> 
> The saw is coming together. The crankcase is together, flywheel installed, coil installed, tank/handle installed, carb cleaned and installed. All the parts are clean. The only additional part I found that needs replaced is the oil pump worm gear.
> 
> I've got to go pick up a PTO side crank seal tomorrow morning. I've degreed the cylinder and have the port work laid out. I won't be able to do the grinding until tomorrow. I expect to have it running tomorrow though. Sorry, no pics yet.



Timing numbers?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Timing numbers?



As cast:

Exhaust 100
Transfers 120
Intake 69

That's extremely conservative on the intake. The exhaust is fine right where it is. The transfers will go up a little. It's definitely workable. The worst part of the cylinder is the exhaust flange. The floor of the opening is probably 3/16" higher than where it should be. I'll be doing a LOT of grinding there!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> As cast:
> 
> Exhaust 100
> Transfers 120
> ...



Are you doing anything with the piston or squish band ?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Are you doing anything with the piston or squish band ?



No. As a rule, I do not. The squish is .017" with a factory gasket.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 27, 2012)

Just sent Jeremy $390. That puts the other drive just shy of $960. Woot Woot!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Just sent Jeremy $390. That puts the other drive just shy of $960. Woot Woot!!



Excellent


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

I tell you what, this raffle business is really wearing me out. I bet I've aged 30 years!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 27, 2012)

I think you hit the wrong button B Rad. 


In this pic you look 30 years younger.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I tell you what, this raffle business is really wearing me out. I bet I've aged 30 years!



Looks like a guy I saw driving a van that had no windows and a sign that said free candy in the back.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

The kids are playing with some app on the tablet, lol.


----------



## roger m (Apr 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Looks like a guy I saw driving a van that had no windows and a sign that said free candy in the back.



that ain't right! P.S. i'm in,great job Brad!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2012)

Guys, I can't thank u enough. 

Everytime muh phone goes off with the PayPal "ding" it brings tears to muh eyes.

Thank you...


----------



## gcdible1 (Apr 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Guys, I can't thank u enough.
> 
> Everytime muh phone goes off with the PayPal "ding" it brings tears to muh eyes.
> 
> Thank you...



Glad to hear that. Youre the man Wiggz, although I dont really know you personally, you gotta have a lot of good friends. And any friend of Randy's is a friend of mine. I wish I could come down and help ya out myself ya know-mowing and landscaping is my thing. But unfortunately, I probably couldnt afford the fuel.:tongue2:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

Cash has arrived from the following:

Stihl 041S
Philbert
jerrycmorrow
zogger


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 28, 2012)

Did the 3/4 wrap arrive yet?


----------



## SawGarage (Apr 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Guys, I can't thank u enough.
> 
> Everytime muh phone goes off with the PayPal "ding" it brings tears to muh eyes.
> 
> Thank you...




Jer- I'm saddened to hear of the 'planned' financial loss for you... 

it *SUCKS * 

I've Been there (well, NO solid work for both of us for over 1.5 years till this past Sept..) it's not a good time. I would have WOEFULLY rejected (maybe out of pride) financial help, but I WILL say, I did get some valueable charity from AS: the stuff I learned here helped me with *knowledge* to fix stuff and keep the bills (sort-of) paid... :msp_sad:

Things are better, but still tight... you learn to be QUITE conservative when you need to be... feeling down or confused, give me a call. I don't know HOW we did it, but we're still on top of things...

long-story-short: *YOU'LL BE OK!!!*  That which doesn't kill us, only makes us stronger!!

Your in my prayers to recoup time/$$ or find something a bit more gainful, and worthy of your time and talent...

I have a few pieces of equipment that need to go back to their respectful owners soon, waiting on a few parts. I will scrape together something and pass it along 

I'll stop soapboxing now, lol


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Did the 3/4 wrap arrive yet?



It sure did. I just unwrapped it. Thank you very much.

I just sent another $280 to Jeremy. That includes the cash that came today. The current total is *$3230!*


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's Friday fellers.......
> 
> Let's help our brother out since it's payday.



Will take time @ lunch break today and figure my Tally on bills and receipts,,, then Im gonna double dip this one and the chucker thread so with the new plastic covers for this saw and cash to both,,,, does that make me a triple dipper?????


----------



## CR500 (Apr 28, 2012)

How much are we up to Brad??


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 28, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Will take time @ lunch break today and figure my Tally on bills and receipts,,, then Im gonna double dip this one and the chucker thread so with the new plastic covers for this saw and cash to both,,,, does that make me a triple dipper?????



If you become known as the Triple Dipper, we may be able to get you a movie deal in Bollywood...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

She's alive!!! I need a set of clutch springs and an oiler worm gear to run it, but it lives to cut another log. Please pardon the old plastic. I figured that was better than nothing for now. It's already blowing 165 PSI with no real run time.

[video=youtube_share;pqJVCiayWoI]http://youtu.be/pqJVCiayWoI[/video]


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 28, 2012)

AWESOME


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 28, 2012)

Brad-

Looking good. Do you want me to throw in a worm gear when I get the model plate? The model plate will likely be here Weds. if you can wait that long.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Brad-
> 
> Looking good. Do you want me to throw in a worm gear when I get the model plate? The model plate will likely be here Weds. if you can wait that long.



That would be great. Actually, I found a new Stihl plate, that you see on the recoil housing. I think a new model plate will be on the new cover. However, *I need a new clutch*, not just springs. The little ears that keep them all alligned are broken off all three shoes. The spider is good. Anyone have a clutch that they'd be willing to donate?


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow Brad, that saw turned out real nice.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Wow Brad, that saw turned out real nice.



Jeremy, there's a reason I didn't show any before pictures. This thing was NASTY! Some people aren't able to see past that, so I saved you guys the drama of the before pics


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Jeremy, there's a reason I didn't show any before pictures. This thing was NASTY! Some people aren't able to see past that, so I saved you guys the drama of the before pics



I enjoy seeing the before and after pix! Just shows what you can do with a piece of junk!


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Jeremy, there's a reason I didn't show any before pictures. This thing was NASTY! Some people aren't able to see past that, so I saved you guys the drama of the before pics



I'd gladly donate some new AV buffer plugs, but Wendell would eat muh lunch fur it. 

That's all that saw needs IMHO. 

How does the chain brake cover pieces look? 

I love resurrecting a saw.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Wow Brad, that saw turned out real nice.



How you feeling Wiggle Wart? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'd gladly donate some new AV buffer plugs, but Wendell would eat muh lunch fur it.
> 
> That's all that saw needs IMHO.
> 
> I love resurrecting a saw.



Yeah, they do kind of stick out like a sore thumb agains that new paint. The trick would be getting them back out without chipping the paint.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'd gladly donate some new AV buffer plugs, but Wendell would eat muh lunch fur it.
> 
> That's all that saw needs IMHO.
> 
> I love resurrecting a saw.



You just stay out of this!Even an old cripple like me could kick yer butt right now :hmm3grin2orange: I wouldn't try in a week or two tho :msp_scared:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yeah, they do kind of stick out like a sore thumb agains that new paint. The trick would be getting them back out without chipping the paint.



You can't see them when its all together? I will stihl take it home :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 54stude (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm in also.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

It is getting new plastic covers around the clutch though. They were nasty. I put a new Elastostart on it as well.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It is getting new plastic covers around the clutch though. They were nasty. I put a new Elastostart on it as well.



I can save some money on shipping! I will just drive over and pick it up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mrhornet (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 28, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> How you feeling Wiggle Wart? :hmm3grin2orange:



Actually had a great day, so far. We'll see if I overdid it later I guess. 

Muh wife took me to the ups store, an the we went to cracker barrel for a late breakfast. Then I piddled in the shop a bit this afternoon, tryin to get muh pals 272 put back together. Kinda hard though when u can't pick it up. Lol

Also got a suprise gift from two of muh best friends. 







Muh wife had a coronary when I started to pick it up. 

Fixin to be forced to take a pain pill though, as being on my feet takes a toll on me.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

Wiggs it sounds like you over did it by a whole lot!:msp_sneaky: You better watch yourself! Where is Mrs. Wiggs? She needs to kick your arse! BTW I like the saw!


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like the saw is coming together good. 

Jeremy take it easy. You don't need to hurt yourself or get a whipping from ms J.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 28, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Wiggs it sounds like you over did it by a whole lot!:msp_sneaky: You better watch yourself! Where is Mrs. Wiggs? She needs to kick your arse!



Lol. Trust me, it sounds like I did more than I actually did. It took me 4 hours to put a piston and cylinder on.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Actually had a great day, so far. We'll see if I overdid it later I guess.
> 
> Muh wife took me to the ups store, an the we went to cracker barrel for a late breakfast. Then I piddled in the shop a bit this afternoon, tryin to get muh pals 272 put back together. Kinda hard though when u can't pick it up. Lol
> 
> ...



Damn that's a fugly saw. You sure those guys are "friends"?


----------



## DSS (Apr 28, 2012)

What is it with you guys and them ugly old partner saws?? I got one of them in the shed somewhere.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 28, 2012)

DSS said:


> What is it with you guys and them ugly old partner saws?? I got one of them in the shed somewhere.



It's just the flavor of the month for us saw nuts.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

DSS said:


> What is it with you guys and them ugly old partner saws?? I got one of them in the shed somewhere.



5000+ or 7000+ ? :hmm3grin2orange: Just send it on down here with the P62 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Lol. Trust me, it sounds like I did more than I actually did. It took me 4 hours to put a piston and cylinder on.



Stihl don't think you should be doing that!


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Damn that's a fugly saw. You sure those guys are "friends"?



Beauty is in the eye of the bee holder. 



tbone75 said:


> 5000+ or 7000+ ? :hmm3grin2orange: Just send it on down here with the P62 :hmm3grin2orange:



Id love to find a 7000. You can find Hens teeth easier...



tbone75 said:


> Stihl don't think you should be doing that!



Ur probably right. I gotta move around some though, or I get so stiff I can't move.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone got a clutch for this 460?


----------



## rburg (Apr 28, 2012)

What model is the latest partner? The one I ran sure ran good.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

$30 more dollars came through PayPal since last night. $40 came in the mail today. A friend at work kicked in $10. I just sent the $80 to Jeremy. There's still $110 outstanding coming in the mail. The total so far is *$3270*.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 28, 2012)

I sent him $230 a few minniss ago. 


The other total is @ $1190.



The total between both is $4460!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 29, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Wiggs it sounds like you over did it by a whole lot!:msp_sneaky:



Let's just say u were right....


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 29, 2012)

rburg said:


> What model is the latest partner? The one I ran sure ran good.



Not sure yet. We're thinkin R16. 

U have no idea how jealous I am that u got to run that saw. It's killin me not to be able to.


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 29, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Let's just say u were right....



i guess i need to send sharon down to give you a lecture :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 29, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Let's just say u were right....



I know how hard it is to sit still! But you just got to do it!! I hate nothing more than sitting but I have to do a lot of it now!Just relax no matter what it takes! Don't end up like me in a few years!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 29, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I know how hard it is to sit still! But you just got to do it!! I hate nothing more than sitting but I have to do a lot of it now!Just relax no matter what it takes! *Don't end up like me in a few years!*



Now are we talking physically, mentally, or emotionally????? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now are we talking physically, mentally, or emotionally????? :hmm3grin2orange:



Well....................................... Just the physically I guess? :hmm3grin2orange: Mentally I may be all alone? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone got a clutch for this 460?



Stihl no leads on a clutch. Here's another plug.


----------



## leeha (Apr 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl no leads on a clutch. Here's another plug.



I'll go buy a damn new one if thats what it takes.
Give me all the info if you want me to.



Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

leeha said:


> I'll go buy a damn new one if thats what it takes.
> Give me all the info if you want me to.
> 
> 
> ...



And so will I. I'm not asking for anyone to buy a new one. Why buy a new one if there's one laying on someone's shelf that's not needed?


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> And so will I. I'm not asking for anyone to buy a new one. Why buy a new one if there's one laying on someone's shelf that's not needed?



I checked my boxes and all I have is a used one in poor shape, missing one shoe.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I checked my boxes and all I have is a used one in poor shape, missing one shoe.



Thanks for checking.


----------



## leeha (Apr 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> And so will I. I'm not asking for anyone to buy a new one. Why buy a new one if there's one laying on someone's shelf that's not needed?



Just offering. Youv'e needed it for a few days and no one
has come up with one yet. Even if you do get a used one,
It may be junk or half warn out.



Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

leeha said:


> Just offering. Youv'e needed it for a few days and no one
> has come up with one yet. Even if you do get a used one,
> It may be junk or half warn out.
> 
> ...



I appreciate that. Just making sure no one misunderstood anything.


----------



## SawGarage (Apr 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I appreciate that. Just making sure no one misunderstood anything.



044/440 the same?

what other models fit??


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

SawGarage said:


> 044/440 the same?
> 
> what other models fit??



361, 044, 440, 046, 460.


----------



## morewood (Apr 29, 2012)

I was looking for something on chainsawr and looked over at the stihl parts bin. They have a used/good condition one. Say the word and it's yours. Also, if no one has offered, would love to cover shipping for the saw to it's new home.

Shea


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 29, 2012)

i will check,i think i may have one for ya


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 29, 2012)

i do have a clutch but it has seen its better days. it would work in a pinch but i think its wore out. your welcome to it if ou need it but id look for something better.


----------



## SawGarage (Apr 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 361, 044, 440, 046, 460.



:bang:

got a spare 066, 028, 036 clutch 

balls...


----------



## little possum (Apr 29, 2012)

Still need a clutch. I think I have one, and my rebuild is taking forever anyways


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

little possum said:


> Still need a clutch. I think I have one, and my rebuild is taking forever anyways



I think all the others were said to be questionable. So, that would be great. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

morewood said:


> I was looking for something on chainsawr and looked over at the stihl parts bin. They have a used/good condition one. Say the word and it's yours. Also, if no one has offered, would love to cover shipping for the saw to it's new home.
> 
> Shea



That's a great price too.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

Is there anyone that's contributed to this thread that could use a good clutch cover? The one I have is being replaced with the wide one that was donated. I also have a 1/2 wrap handle. It's not bent, but shows it's wear.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Is there anyone that's contributed to this thread that could use a good clutch cover? The one I have is being replaced with the wide one that was donated.



Well the one on my 460 is cracked. :msp_sad:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well the one on my 460 is cracked. :msp_sad:



Not any more PM me your address.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

morewood said:


> I was looking for something on chainsawr and looked over at the stihl parts bin. They have a used/good condition one. Say the word and it's yours. Also, if no one has offered, would love to cover shipping for the saw to it's new home.
> 
> Shea



That's more than generous. Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm bringing this forward, and updating it to keep track of everything.

1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
---New 25" Stihl ES bar from Stihl-Pioneer
---Plastic covers from RiverRat via Tree Monkey
---3/4 wrap handle from Arrowhead
---Clutch cover and dual big dawgs from trx250r180
---Roller chain catcher, guide plate, and model plate from Jacob J.
---Two new Stihl chains from Young
---Clutch from Smilin Possum
---Shipping from morewood
2. Woods port by ECSaws on your good running pro built saw.
3. Woods port by Mastermind on your good running pro built saw. 
4. 32" Oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain from trx250r180





5. 28" Stihl ES bar from AZLogger


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 29, 2012)

There's a 361 down in Delhi with a good clutch on it!!!:msp_rolleyes:



Mike


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Admins, please leave this in the chainsaw forum for 2 weeks. At that time, the sticky can be removed. Thanks!
> 
> I've got that hard beating heart in my chest kind of feeling right now, telling me I need to do something. Jeremy is not just one of our own, but I consider him a personal friend. The card's he's been dealt right now are pretty tough. He's already told us that he will be going to 60% of his normal pay. That was effective immediately as of last Tuesday. I don't mean to embarrass you Jeremy, but I want to help. *I'm sure there are many more here that do as well.* I'm going to provide that opportunity.
> 
> ...


 Haven't been around as much, missed this one. Brad you got a real good heart, thanks for starting this. I will try and read some here, and catch up.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm bringing this forward, and updating it to keep track of everything.
> 
> 1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
> ---New 25" Stihl ES bar from Stihl-Pioneer
> ...






and a 28 inch sugihara bar with a square cut chain 



i have a new oil pump for a 460 ,its not the high output one so i didnt use it ,if you havent found a clutch i have a used one off a 044 if that will fit ,ican send pic of clutch see if the same one


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> and a 28 inch sugihara bar with a square cut chain
> 
> 
> 
> i have a new oil pump for a 460 ,its not the high output one so i didnt use it ,if you havent found a clutch i have a used one off a 044 if that will fit ,ican send pic of clutch see if the same one


If you don't mind, I would like to include the 28" bar with the saw. I think we're good on the oil pump and clutch.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If you don't mind, I would like to include the 28" bar with the saw. I think we're good on the oil pump and clutch.



Brad didnt JJ send 460 logo ???



blsnelling said:


> I'm bringing this forward, and updating it to keep track of everything.
> 
> 1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
> ---New 25" Stihl ES bar from Stihl-Pioneer
> ...



Thats bad to the bone if you think about it!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Brad didnt JJ send 460 logo ??



He was sending the Stihl plate for the recoil. However, I found a new one on my shelf Friday. A new MS460 plate should come on the new engine cover.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> He was sending the Stihl plate for the recoil. However, I found a new one on my shelf Friday. A new MS460 plate should come on the new engine cover.



All the new ones I've bought come with the new tag.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> He was sending the Stihl plate for the recoil. However, I found a new one on my shelf Friday. A new MS460 plate should come on the new engine cover.



I ordered one anyway just in case, they're cheap. I've seen new cylinder shrouds come with and without the model plate for every current model- it all comes down to 
which plant the part was manufactured in. If it's coming from overseas, it won't have the model plate. If it's coming from Virginia Beach, it will have the model plate.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I ordered one anyway just in case, they're cheap. I've seen new cylinder shrouds come with and without the model plate for every current model- it all comes down to
> which plant the part was manufactured in. If it's coming from overseas, it won't have the model plate. If it's coming from Virginia Beach, it will have the model plate.



Ive seen them come both ways as well,,,,, just didnt know the details as to why

Cool anyway you look @ it!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 30, 2012)

I talked with Wigs today, I sure was happy to hear from him.  I'll keep it short and say he is very happy with all of you for this.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I ordered one anyway just in case, they're cheap. I've seen new cylinder shrouds come with and without the model plate for every current model- it all comes down to
> which plant the part was manufactured in. If it's coming from overseas, it won't have the model plate. If it's coming from Virginia Beach, it will have the model plate.



A usual, you were right No model plate included on this one.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

JJ, the chain catcher and guide plate arrived today. Thanks!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

Got another $60 in the mail today.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

Another $90 was just sent to Jeremy. That's the balance of PayPal and cash that has come in the last couple of days. There's still $50 supposed to come in the mail. BTW, the total is now at exactly *$3300!*


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Another $90 was just sent to Jeremy. That's the balance of PayPal and cash that has come in the last couple of days. There's still $50 supposed to come in the mail. BTW, the total is now at exactly *$3300!*



In the words of the late Macho Man Randy Savage...

Ohhhhhhhh Yeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 1, 2012)

Another $130 came in today. I just sent it to Jeremy. Also, the second $250 that Tree Monkey donated was sent through my account as well. That's $500 that Scott has donated of his proceeds


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 1, 2012)

This is such a cool thing to be a part of.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tbone75 (May 1, 2012)

Anyone hear from Wiggs today? Just wondering if he is relaxing or not? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (May 1, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Anyone hear from Wiggs today? Just wondering if he is relaxing or not? :msp_sneaky:



I spoke with "The Wiggs" today. It's Dacia and his anniversary....


----------



## Mrs. J (May 1, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Anyone hear from Wiggs today? Just wondering if he is relaxing or not? :msp_sneaky:



Yep he's relaxing!! It's my anniversary!!!  He has no choice lol. 

He wayyy overdid it Saturday. Now he must pay for it  gotta get him better do he can go back to work  but I have enjoyed having him here. He is such a hard worker. Feels good to see him resting for a while.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I spoke with "The Wiggs" today. It's Dacia and his anniversary....



Randy was the 1st person to wish me happy anniversary  thank you randy!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 1, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Randy was the 1st person to wish me happy anniversary  thank you randy!!



It's just what I do.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 1, 2012)

Jer says I'm not funny and I need to quit posting.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 1, 2012)

Yep. 9 years goin on 30. 

I love her more today than ever. She's a good'un.


----------



## tbone75 (May 1, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Jer says I'm not funny and I need to quit posting.



Tell him to relax and be quiet


----------



## wigglesworth (May 1, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Jer says I'm not funny and I need to quit posting.



Oh bologna...

Nuttin better than spending my anniversary posting on AS wit muh wife.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 1, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Oh bologna...
> 
> Nuttin better than spending my anniversary posting on AS wit muh wife.



Lol. It's where u spend every other day. Why not?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Another $130 came in today. I just sent it to Jeremy. Also, the second $250 that Tree Monkey donated was sent through my account as well. That's $500 that Scott has donated of his proceeds



Wow. Too cool. I love this place.


----------



## wendell (May 1, 2012)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Another $130 came in today. I just sent it to Jeremy. Also, the second $250 that Tree Monkey donated was sent through my account as well. That's $500 that Scott has donated of his proceeds



Wow brad. This is amazing. We are totally overwhelmed. Never ever ever expected any of this!! I pray God just blesses all of you 100 fold!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> Happy Anniversary!



Thank you


----------



## rburg (May 1, 2012)

Happy anniversary to J and Mrs J and may you have many more!


----------



## tbone75 (May 1, 2012)

Speaking for myself it just plain feels good to help good people!:msp_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 2, 2012)

Since my buddy did not answer in my pm, I will ask here. I did not catch this thread until other night, and it grew fast, so without trying to catch up on the pages, can you give me a quick run down. We donating just cash? Or saws parts, etc? How is it working please let me know love to help.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (May 2, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Lol. It's where u spend every other day. Why not?



Oh snap.....
Btw happy anniversary to you both


----------



## Adam_MA (May 2, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Since my buddy did not answer in my pm, I will ask here. I did not catch this thread until other night, and it grew fast, so without trying to catch up on the pages, can you give me a quick run down. We donating just cash? Or saws parts, etc? How is it working please let me know love to help.



Let me see if I can recap...

Brad donated a saw to kick this off, it needed a total rebuild. Others started kicking in the parts to help get it complete, and a couple of members donated some extra goodies to sweeten the pot, and a couple of members donated their skills in the form of free port jobs. If you would like to donate, Brad is taking donations in $10 increments via p a y p a l as a gift. Make sure you include your AS username and for every $10 donation you will get an entry to win the prizes.

This kicked off a second fund raising effort of the same type by WoodChuck'r. It's also a sticky, and is running the same way.

If you go to the first post in each thread, you will see the details of how to send the donation to the Wiglesworth family.

Hope I got everything straight...


----------



## blsnelling (May 2, 2012)

Sorry guys. I wasn't home yesterday to catch up, and I'm on my phone now.

BTW, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## mdavlee (May 2, 2012)

Well happy late anniversary you 2. Hope it was a good one. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (May 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's just what I do.



suck up 

happy anniversary mr & mrs wiggs


----------



## deerjackie (May 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Oh bologna...
> 
> Nuttin better than spending my anniversary posting on AS wit muh wife.


 Speaking of bologna, guess what i just fired up?BTW , Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dh1984 (May 2, 2012)

Hey brad i sent it through the P account Give me a pm and i'll tell you more LOL


----------



## LowVolt (May 2, 2012)

Now Teddy Ruxpin is humpin on a cash register. That's disturbing yet hilarious.


----------



## rupedoggy (May 2, 2012)

I don't think teddy is doing a cash register. It seems to be one of those credit card swipe things. Seem fair they have done me a few times!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Well happy late anniversary you 2. Hope it was a good one. :msp_biggrin:



Same here to J and tha Mrs. Happy Anniversary!!! This is Awesome!!!!!






Mrs. J said:


> Wow brad. This is amazing. We are totally overwhelmed. Never ever ever expected any of this!! *I pray God just blesses all of you 100 fold!!*!!!!!



He always does!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 2, 2012)

Another $145 today, bringing the total up to *$3445*.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 2, 2012)

Adam_MA said:


> Let me see if I can recap...
> 
> Brad donated a saw to kick this off, it needed a total rebuild. Others started kicking in the parts to help get it complete, and a couple of members donated some extra goodies to sweeten the pot, and a couple of members donated their skills in the form of free port jobs. If you would like to donate, Brad is taking donations in $10 increments via p a y p a l as a gift. Make sure you include your AS username and for every $10 donation you will get an entry to win the prizes.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to help with the run down. im sure some are thinking I am an idiot, or being lazy, but you know how things can change from page one to 40 something if you did not follow a post, and caught up late. Things have been real hectic for me, and I had not had time to run through pages. Tried to ask for help, and you and Brian=Brian13 stepped up thank you REP sent. So while on the subject I am feeling really bad, because I want too help, as I wanted to Help Stumpy and could not. It hurts when you can't lend a frienda buck, or donate because you have no money. It still bothers me, and I will catch up with Stumpy some day I swear it, because it won't sit well with me untill I have extended my hand in true friendship. Same for Jeremy so is there anything I can donate, parts or whatever, that can be used, or sold?? Help make cash?


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 2, 2012)

When do we get to see cut videos?


----------



## mrhornet (May 3, 2012)

In one last time. lets see if we can put it past the $5000 mark between the two!


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> In one last time. lets see if we can put it past the $5000 mark between the two!



I'm in again..... :cool2:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 3, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> In one last time. lets see if we can put it past the $5000 mark between the two!



I can't help myself... In again...


----------



## SS396driver (May 3, 2012)

i know it sounds cliche but the ck is in the mail


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 3, 2012)

i did a ups track ,the big brown truck should have some stuff for the saw dropped off to brad today


----------



## Jon1212 (May 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm in again..... :cool2:



Let me tell you folks something our friend Randy (Mastermind) has done, because thanking him privately just doesn't seem to be enough. 
I'm sure a few of you are aware that I bought the 028 Super Jeremy (Wiggs) had in the classifieds here (yes I paid his asking price) because it was suggested that someone do so to help him out. Well apparently Jeremy, and Randy have kidnapped my saw, and it is temporarily residing in Tennessee receiving some treatment at the Randy Evans Saw Spa. I don't know if I would have found out if it weren't for Jeremy, and those dern percocet........LOL!!!
So a big THANKS to Randy.


----------



## o8f150 (May 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Let me tell you folks something our friend Randy (Mastermind) has done, because thanking him privately just doesn't seem to be enough.
> I'm sure a few of you are aware that I bought the 028 Super Jeremy (Wiggs) had in the classifieds here (yes I paid his asking price) because it was suggested that someone do so to help him out. Well apparently Jeremy, and Randy have kidnapped my saw, and it is temporarily residing in Tennessee receiving some treatment at the Randy Evans Saw Spa. I don't know if I would have found out if it weren't for Jeremy, and those dern percocet........LOL!!!
> So a big THANKS to Randy.



you will probably get it in about 100 pieces in a box :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 3, 2012)

Just sent a lil more through the pipeline.


----------



## gulity1 (May 3, 2012)

Heres a little and more on Sunday if I can 
Get well soon Wiggs


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Let me tell you folks something our friend Randy (Mastermind) has done, because thanking him privately just doesn't seem to be enough.
> I'm sure a few of you are aware that I bought the 028 Super Jeremy (Wiggs) had in the classifieds here (yes I paid his asking price) because it was suggested that someone do so to help him out. Well apparently Jeremy, and Randy have kidnapped my saw, and it is temporarily residing in Tennessee receiving some treatment at the Randy Evans Saw Spa. I don't know if I would have found out if it weren't for Jeremy, and those dern percocet........LOL!!!
> So a big THANKS to Randy.



Thats awesome!! I havent met Randy in person yet but I look forward to doing so someday. Heck I look forward to meeting all of you someday.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (May 3, 2012)

Guys I wish I could do something but truth be told Ive taken off work since my mom went downhill....so for a few weeks all Ive got going for me is my looks and that aint gettin me very far....glad to see this going the way it is..really amazing


----------



## showrguy (May 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Let me tell you folks something our friend Randy (Mastermind) has done, because thanking him privately just doesn't seem to be enough.
> I'm sure a few of you are aware that I bought the 028 Super Jeremy (Wiggs) had in the classifieds here (yes I paid his asking price) because it was suggested that someone do so to help him out. Well apparently Jeremy, and Randy have kidnapped my saw, and it is temporarily residing in Tennessee receiving some treatment at the Randy Evans Saw Spa. I don't know if I would have found out if it weren't for Jeremy, and those dern percocet........LOL!!!
> So a big THANKS to Randy.



well, hell,
that's a pretty cool story, i'm happy for you that your saw was stollen !!!!!!!!!!!
i hear he does some nice work..
good thing if it ended up at randy's,,,,,,,, he probably needs something to do..!!!!!!!

oh, and get well, again, soon, wiggs..


----------



## tbone75 (May 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Let me tell you folks something our friend Randy (Mastermind) has done, because thanking him privately just doesn't seem to be enough.
> I'm sure a few of you are aware that I bought the 028 Super Jeremy (Wiggs) had in the classifieds here (yes I paid his asking price) because it was suggested that someone do so to help him out. Well apparently Jeremy, and Randy have kidnapped my saw, and it is temporarily residing in Tennessee receiving some treatment at the Randy Evans Saw Spa. I don't know if I would have found out if it weren't for Jeremy, and those dern percocet........LOL!!!
> So a big THANKS to Randy.



He just plain slipped up! :hmm3grin2orange: Dang it! :msp_mad: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (May 3, 2012)

Another $270 came in today, making the total *$3715*. Another $305 was just sent to Jeremy from yesterday and today.

I got the Oregon Reduced Weigh 32" bar and the 28" Sugihara light weight bar and square ground chain today. I also got the clutch and cash donations from the Possums. All of you guys are incredible

I got the plastic covers for the clutch side from the dealer today as well. The saw is complete enough to run. The original carb that was on the saw started acting up. I swapped it out with another and it tunes and runs as it should. The saw runs good, but not like an OEM cylinder would. *It would be awesome if we could scare up an OEM cylinder*. I have a good OEM piston we could use.


----------



## blsnelling (May 3, 2012)

You guys are really kicking it up here. Several of you have given multiple times. One member even kicked in $10 for NORMZILLA44


----------



## blsnelling (May 3, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> In one last time. lets see if we can put it past the $5000 mark between the two!



I'm going to have to knock $100 off my total. Before this charity drive began, one member sent $100 directly to Jeremy. I found out and added his donations to my total. Unawares, Jason did to his as well. So, I'm taking it off my total, and Jason can leave it on his. That will make our running total *$3615*.


----------



## JoeB (May 3, 2012)

I'm in again. I sent a little more cash your way today.


----------



## o8f150 (May 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Another $270 came in today, making the total *$3715*. Another $305 was just sent to Jeremy from yesterday and today.
> 
> I got the Oregon Reduced Weigh 32" bar and the 28" Sugihara light weight bar and square ground chain today. I also got the clutch and cash donations from the Possums. All of you guys are incredible
> 
> I got the plastic covers for the clutch side from the dealer today as well. The saw is complete enough to run. The original carb that was on the saw started acting up. I swapped it out with another and it tunes and runs as it should. The saw runs good, but not like an OEM cylinder would. *It would be awesome if we could scare up an OEM cylinder*. I have a good OEM piston we could use.



i have to say that is one sweet looking 288


----------



## Mrs. J (May 3, 2012)

Exactly what is rep? And why does Mr Wigz feel the need to brag about how much he has compared to me  

Just wondering. So thought I would wonder out loud. And apparently I have to have 50 post before I'm allowed to rep??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going to have to knock $100 off my total. Before this charity drive began, one member sent $100 directly to Jeremy. I found out and added his donations to my total. Unawares, Jason did to his as well. So, I'm taking it off my total, and Jason can leave it on his. That will make our running total *$3615*.





Explain that again. I'm sure you did it properly but I think you need to stoop down to my 3rd grade education.


----------



## blsnelling (May 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Explain that again. I'm sure you did it properly but I think you need to stoop down to my 3rd grade education.



Leave your total alone, I reduced mine by $100. So what's our grand total now? Count the funds that you know are coming in the mail.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 3, 2012)

My total is @ $1640. ::thumbsup::


----------



## blsnelling (May 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> My total is @ $1640. ::thumbsup::



For a grand total of *$5250!!!*


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 3, 2012)

Hey B Rad when is this one ending....?? 


If we stick to the extra week we were talking about mine is gonna go til Sunday night on the 20th.


----------



## blsnelling (May 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey B Rad when is this one ending....??
> 
> 
> If we stick to the extra week we were talking about mine is gonna go til Sunday night on the 20th.



The current date is Monday, May 14th.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 3, 2012)

10-4 buddeh just wanted to know. ::thumbsup::


----------



## cowroy (May 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Exactly what is rep? And why does Mr Wiggz feel the need to brag about how much he has compared to me
> 
> Just wondering. So thought I would wonder out loud. And apparently I have to have 50 post before I'm allowed to rep??



Well Wendell will be along shortly and he will give you like a gazillion rep points at one shot, but the system is basically just to say you are a reputable resource on the site. Supporting wives always need rep, so have some


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 3, 2012)

Whatup C-Roy.


----------



## cowroy (May 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Whatup C-Roy.



Just livin the dream bro! It is truly an awesome thing you and Brad are doing and I will be gettin in on both as soon as I can. Keep on keepin on man.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 3, 2012)

Keep on keepin' on.....?? Now that's a request I can fulfill. :msp_thumbup:


You've got time buddeh - got 11 days on this one and about 17 days on the other. ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You guys are really kicking it up here. Several of you have given multiple times. One member even kicked in $10 for NORMZILLA44


 Wow, awesome thanks whoever it was! Sorry about my finance trouble. Can I help with some parts? You guy's really are all very awesome!


----------



## wendell (May 4, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Exactly what is rep? And why does Mr Wigz feel the need to brag about how much he has compared to me
> 
> Just wondering. So thought I would wonder out loud. And apparently I have to have 50 post before I'm allowed to rep??



I would assume he is making up for some inadequacy. Next time he does, ask him what page he is on. :hmm3grin2orange:

Yes, your rep doesn't count until you've made 50 posts. Just keep talking about cheese. You'll get there soon. :msp_tongue:



cowroy said:


> Well Wendell will be along shortly and he will give you like a gazillion rep points at one shot, but the system is basically just to say you are a reputable resource on the site. Supporting wives always need rep, so have some



I already gave her a gazillion. She'll be getting another gazillion ASAP. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 4, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Exactly what is rep? And why does Mr Wigz feel the need to brag about how much he has compared to me
> 
> Just wondering. So thought I would wonder out loud. And apparently I have to have 50 post before I'm allowed to rep??



Okay lets try to fix that. Rep sent.


----------



## mrhornet (May 4, 2012)

WOW $5000 and then some this is AWSOME


----------



## tbone75 (May 4, 2012)

I bet you just can't find a more giving group of people than right here! So willing to go out of there way to help friends in need!Even if they have never met in person!And never ask for so much as a thank you!Its down right amazing to find this day and age!I am very proud to be a small part of this group!Just renews your faith in this crazy world :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. J (May 4, 2012)

wendell said:


> I would assume he is making up for some inadequacy. Next time he does, ask him what page he is on. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Yes, your rep doesn't count until you've made 50 posts. Just keep talking about cheese. You'll get there soon. :msp_tongue:
> 
> ...



I knew gazillion was a real number!!!! 

Thank you Wendell!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 4, 2012)

mrhornet said:


> WOW $5000 and then some this is AWSOME



Awesome doesn't even begin to describe what this is. It is unbelievable!!! I know I've said it a million times but thank you!! Y'all are so great. I feel like we should have a fall GTG just so I can meet everyone!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

Anyone have a good used OEM cylinder, preferably Mahle? I'm willing to pay a fair price. I want this thing to run as a ported 460 should run, and this Meteor topend isn't up to par. I expect more.


----------



## rburg (May 4, 2012)

A fall gtg sounds good. If you need someone to run the partner, I will be glad to volunteer for that also.


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2012)

wendell said:


> I would assume he is making up for some inadequacy. Next time he does, ask him what page he is on. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Yes, your rep doesn't count until you've made 50 posts. Just keep talking about cheese. You'll get there soon. :msp_tongue:
> 
> ...





Mrs. J said:


> I knew gazillion was a real number!!!!
> 
> Thank you Wendell!!!



I dropped another gazillion........you'll be ahead of Wiggs before long. Just be careful.....the rep game is another addiction for me.......you could be bitten by the rep bug too. 



blsnelling said:


> Anyone have a good used OEM cylinder, preferably Mahle? I'm willing to pay a fair price. I want this thing to run as a ported 460 should run, and this Meteor topend isn't up to par. I expect more.



I sure wish I had an extra......I have one for a customers saw, but no spare. Would cutting the squish and raising compression help her come alive?



rburg said:


> A fall gtg sounds good. If you need someone to run the partner, I will be glad to volunteer for that also.



We are hatching a plan for this fall GTG. How about a Chinese saw build off????? :cool2:


----------



## tbone75 (May 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I dropped another gazillion........you'll be ahead of Wiggs before long. Just be careful.....the rep game is another addiction for me.......you could be bitten by the rep bug too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that chinese saw build off idea! See how many will stay together? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OhioGregg (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone have a good used OEM cylinder, preferably Mahle? I'm willing to pay a fair price. I want this thing to run as a ported 460 should run, and this Meteor topend isn't up to par. I expect more.



She probably runs up to snuff, Brad. You just been runnin to many Husky-Varna's lately, kinda skewed your prospective on what a good saw runs like. oke: :hmm3grin2orange:


Gregg,


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I like that chinese saw build off idea! See how many will stay together? :hmm3grin2orange:



This is the saw that caught my eye. I would like it if everyone could afford to play....


52CC 20" GASOLINE CHAINSAW CUTTING WOOD GAS CHAIN SAW ALUMINUM CRANKCASE | eBay


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I sure wish I had an extra......I have one for a customers saw, but no spare. Would cutting the squish and raising compression help her come alive?



I don't think that's the problem. Compression is close to stock, and I don't have to resort to other means to get an OEM cylinder to perform. It might be worth a shot. The only problem is that I already ground the intake port for the duration I wanted. Maybe another few° would be fine.


----------



## tbone75 (May 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> This is the saw that caught my eye. I would like it if everyone could afford to play....
> 
> 
> 52CC 20" GASOLINE CHAINSAW CUTTING WOOD GAS CHAIN SAW ALUMINUM CRANKCASE | eBay



Cheap enough!Wonder if you could get a better deal if you got say 10 people to buy one? I would take one just for fun. LOL


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think that's the problem. Compression is close to stock, and I don't have to resort to other means to get an OEM cylinder to perform. It might be worth a shot. The only problem is that I already ground the intake port for the duration I wanted. Maybe another few° would be fine.



Someone in the swap meet thread should come thru. I added a sweetener to your "beg"....


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Cheap enough!Wonder if you could get a better deal if you got say 10 people to buy one? I would take one just for fun. LOL



I started a thread.......

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/199785.htm


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Someone in the swap meet thread should come thru. I added a sweetener to your "beg"....



Your killer hybrid thread has everyone looking for 046/460 jugs. I've had six requests alone in PMs for jugs and I haven't had a spare for two years...


----------



## Scooterbum (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think that's the problem. Compression is close to stock, and I don't have to resort to other means to get an OEM cylinder to perform. It might be worth a shot. The only problem is that I already ground the intake port for the duration I wanted. Maybe another few° would be fine.



Have you already ported the cylinder?
I may have oem here to trade if that's what your after.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Have you already ported the cylinder?
> I may have oem here to trade if that's what your after.



I sure have. It has the same numbers in it that work so well in an OEM jug. You're welcome to it.


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Have you already ported the cylinder?
> I may have oem here to trade if that's what your after.



Steve......you are the man. :msp_wink:


----------



## Scooterbum (May 4, 2012)

It's 046. Will that work since the "0" is in the wrong place???????????


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I sure have. It has the same numbers in it that work so well in an OEM jug. You're welcome to it.



What's wrong with the Meteor jug? Combustion chamber too big?


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> It's 046. Will that work since the "0" is in the wrong place???????????



046 is fine.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> What's wrong with the Meteor jug? Combustion chamber too big?



Someone else that had one of these said they were lack luster as well. He suggested that perhaps the transfer ducts were too small. I simply don't have the time to experiment with it.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Your killer hybrid thread has everyone looking for 046/460 jugs. I've had six requests alone in PMs for jugs and I haven't had a spare for two years...




As far as jugs go, I've had more trouble finding 046/460 jugs than any other. 


Quite sad, but my 04/046 hybrid hasn't been started since last October....


----------



## rburg (May 4, 2012)

I will try to take care of that next week sometime plus the partner and any of the others that need running. Tell Mrs J I will only let you watch. Has Joe got his new saw yet? I think he will really like it.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Someone else that had one of these said they were lack luster as well. He suggested that perhaps the transfer ducts were too small. I simply don't have the time to experiment with it.



I had one of the first meteor 046 jugs out there. They have lots of issues. The combustion chamber was poorly cast, exhaust port tiny and too square, all the ports had the most aweful bevels I have ever seen. The transfer tunnels were severely undersized. 

Even after all those issues were "corrected" it, performance was still pretty lack luster. The piston was purdy though. 

I have a meteor 066 jug in the shop, and it don't look much better....


----------



## wigglesworth (May 4, 2012)

rburg said:


> I will try to take care of that next week sometime plus the partner and any of the others that need running. Tell Mrs J I will only let you watch. Has Joe got his new saw yet? I think he will really like it.



From what Zach says, there very happy with it. I haven't talked to joe yet.

Looking forward to the visit my friend.


----------



## o8f150 (May 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> As far as jugs go, I've had more trouble finding 046/460 jugs than any other.
> 
> 
> Quite sad, but my 04/046 hybrid hasn't been started since last October....



would that be 046/460 dd jugs????


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> As far as jugs go, I've had more trouble finding 046/460 jugs than any other.
> 
> 
> Quite sad, but my 04/046 hybrid hasn't been started since last October....



You want me to air that thing out for the next few months for you, just send it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> As far as jugs go, I've had more trouble finding 046/460 jugs than any other.
> 
> 
> Quite sad, but my 04/046 hybrid hasn't been started since last October....



If you guys would stop building hybrid saws, there wouldn't be a shortage of jugs...


----------



## splitpost (May 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I had one of the first meteor 046 jugs out there. They have lots of issues. The combustion chamber was poorly cast, exhaust port tiny and too square, all the ports had the most aweful bevels I have ever seen. The transfer tunnels were severely undersized.
> 
> Even after all those issues were "corrected" it, performance was still pretty lack luster. The piston was purdy though.
> 
> I have a meteor 066 jug in the shop, and it don't look much better....



that really sucks cause i was thinking....meteor should be pretty decent,like there pistons


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 4, 2012)

its going to be hard for any aftermarket to be a mahle


----------



## rms61moparman (May 4, 2012)

splitpost said:


> that really sucks cause i was thinking....meteor should be pretty decent,like there pistons






Don't forget that you are in the presence of a gaggle of speed geeks!!!
The meteor may be just fine for NORMAL people!!!


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> If you guys would stop building hybrid saws, there wouldn't be a shortage of jugs...



I've only built three. 

In goin back in mine sometime though. I've "learned " a few things since I built it.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I've only built three.
> 
> In goin back in mine sometime though. I've "learned " a few things since I built it.



I'm up to 15, with two more to do. 

I've learned a few things too, which is why I've been sending my cylinders out to have all the cooling fins machined off...


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Don't forget that you are in the presence of a gaggle of speed geeks!!!
> The meteor may be just fine for NORMAL people!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



The one I have is one of the first samples they sent out. The exhaust port was horrible. At the muffler flange, the floor was probably 3/16" higher than it was supposed to be. It required a LOT of metal removal to make right. The factory beveling was just as atrocious as Jeremy indicated. All of that was cleaned up when I ported it, but the performance can't be any more than that of a stock 460, even when ported. I love their pistons, but will never buy one of their cylinders.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm up to 15, with two more to do.
> 
> I've learned a few things too, which is why I've been sending my cylinders out to have all the cooling fins machined off...



I think I've built four, counting my own. I bought NOS Mahle top ends for two of them.


----------



## tbone75 (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm up to 15, with two more to do.
> 
> I've learned a few things too, which is why I've been sending my cylinders out to have all the cooling fins machined off...



:msp_ohmy: :msp_confused:


----------



## beelsr (May 4, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I knew gazillion was a real number!!!!
> 
> Thank you Wendell!!!



Yes, specifically, a gazillion is elventy brazillians. 


P.S. Happy Annivesary


----------



## wigglesworth (May 4, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm up to 15, with two more to do.
> 
> I've learned a few things too, which is why I've been sending my cylinders out to have all the cooling fins machined off...



I'm gonna run a 50mm slug in mine with extra thick rings. That should cut way down on the drag. I'll probably only machine off every other fin though, cause I'm just a newb...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 4, 2012)

I have a hang nail. 


It hurts.


----------



## atvguns (May 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I have a hang nail.
> 
> 
> It hurts.



WTF dial whine one one tell them you need the waaaambulance


----------



## Jacob J. (May 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I have a hang nail.
> 
> 
> It hurts.



Put some toothpaste on it...


----------



## Mrs. J (May 4, 2012)

View attachment 236954


My date tonight.


----------



## tbone75 (May 4, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> View attachment 236954
> 
> 
> My date tonight.



That is what he should be doing! Bout dang time!


----------



## wendell (May 5, 2012)

It must be very hard to keep your hands off of him. Those are some sexy legs. :msp_w00t:


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 5, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I have a hang nail.
> 
> 
> It hurts.



boobies are good things!!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 5, 2012)

Good morning gang, hope everyone is doing well. Hope you are feeling ok Jeremy.


----------



## o8f150 (May 5, 2012)

wendell said:


> It must be very hard to keep your hands off of him. Those are some sexy legs. :msp_w00t:



i am going to keep my comments to myself,,,, wait,, no i won't either,, all i can say is hubba hubba


----------



## sgrizz (May 5, 2012)

Dont shoot the tv wiggs or you wont have anything to do. :hmm3grin2orange: Or are you expecting trouble today?


----------



## dh1984 (May 5, 2012)

sgrizz said:


> Dont shoot the tv wiggs or you wont have anything to do. :hmm3grin2orange: Or are you expecting trouble today?



i think it's kind of both he's going to shoot the TV and wait untill the cable guy comes and then shoot him LMAO


----------



## Rudedog (May 5, 2012)

Pay check cleared today Brad.


----------



## parrisw (May 5, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm up to 15, with two more to do.
> 
> I've learned a few things too, which is why I've been sending my cylinders out to have all the cooling fins machined off...





wigglesworth said:


> I'm gonna run a 50mm slug in mine with extra thick rings. That should cut way down on the drag. I'll probably only machine off every other fin though, cause I'm just a newb...



Man you guys ain't very smart, I just hammer off the cooling fins, machine work is expensive.


----------



## blsnelling (May 5, 2012)

FYI, I'm giving tickets to the guys that chipped in parts. I think that's only fair.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> FYI, I'm giving tickets to the guys that chipped in parts. I think that's only fair.



Absolutely!


----------



## blsnelling (May 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm bringing this forward, and updating it to keep track of everything.
> 
> 1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
> ---New 25" Stihl ES bar from Stihl-Pioneer
> ...



Bumping this forward.


----------



## o8f150 (May 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> FYI, I'm giving tickets to the guys that chipped in parts. I think that's only fair.



i have a bunch of old spark plugs,, does that count???


----------



## blsnelling (May 5, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i have a bunch of old spark plugs,, does that count???



How many tickets would it take to remove that goofy bear from your sig?!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (May 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How many tickets would it take to remove that goofy bear from your sig?!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



2 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J. (May 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How many tickets would it take to remove that goofy bear from your sig?!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Brad- I have the model plate, do you need the oil pump worm gear? Anything else?


----------



## mrhornet (May 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> FYI, I'm giving tickets to the guys that chipped in parts. I think that's only fair.



sounds fair to me.


----------



## blsnelling (May 5, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Brad- I have the model plate, do you need the oil pump worm gear? Anything else?



I bought a worm gear. Thanks.


----------



## R/C Pilot (May 5, 2012)

*Gift Sent*

Brad,

As a new member I'm impressed with the help of so many good people in so many ways thru this drive.

Bruce


----------



## blsnelling (May 5, 2012)

R/C Pilot said:


> Brad,
> 
> As a new member I'm impressed with the help of so many good people in so many ways thru this drive.
> 
> Bruce



There are a LOT of good guys here Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dh1984 (May 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There are a LOT of good guys here Welcome to the forum!



what is the donations up to now brad?


----------



## blsnelling (May 5, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> what is the donations up to now brad?



We're at *$3795!*


----------



## dh1984 (May 6, 2012)

dang thats a pretty good amount. Let's see if we can get some more going i'll see what i can find here in the shop to add to the pot LOL.


----------



## logging22 (May 6, 2012)

Its in the mail Brad. It came back without a stamp. Im getting forgetfull i guess.:bang:


----------



## blsnelling (May 6, 2012)

*Let's see this thing hit $4000!* We're currently at $3825. I've got an OEM cylinder coming for it. It will be ported as well. Before it's done, *I'm hoping to hit $5K!*


----------



## wigglesworth (May 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *Let's see this thing hit $4000!* We're currently at $3825. I've got an OEM cylinder coming for it. It will be ported as well. Before it's done, *I'm hoping to hit $5K!*



Awesome that u got an oem cylinder. Those meteors just ain't quite up to snuff. 

We are so thankful, even more this week, as somehow I didn't get a paycheck at all. I gotta call HR in the morning and make sure we got the paperwork all correct. We would had been in a hurting without all you guys help.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Awesome that u got an oem cylinder. Those meteors just ain't quite up to snuff.
> 
> We are so thankful, even more this week, as somehow I didn't get a paycheck at all. I gotta call HR in the morning and make sure we got the paperwork all correct. We would had been in a hurting without all you guys help.



Yeah I agree,, their pistons seem to be much better than the cylinders,,

Jeremy, We are blessed to be able to help,, we know if the shoe was on the other foot, and it was one of us,,, You would be right there to pitch in just like the rest of us have,,,


----------



## tbone75 (May 6, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah I agree,, their pistons seem to be much better than the cylinders,,
> 
> Jeremy, We are blessed to be able to help,, we know if the shoe was on the other foot, and it was one of us,,, You would be right there to pitch in just like the rest of us have,,,



We know that for a fact! What goes around comes around!Sometimes takes a while but it always does! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 6, 2012)

Great cause, Thanks Brad for supplying a way for us all to help out! Don't worry Jeremy things will improve the Lord does provide for all.


----------



## jra1100 (May 6, 2012)

I just found this thread and have sent some funds, but don't really know what the situation is. Doesn't matter, an AS friend is in need and I'm in, just curious and truth is I don't want to read all 49 pages to find out. JR


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 6, 2012)

jra1100 said:


> I just found this thread and have sent some funds, but don't really know what the situation is. Doesn't matter, an AS friend is in need and I'm in, just curious and truth is I don't want to read all 49 pages to find out. JR



Jeremy (AKA Wigglesworth), had a disc bulged and pushing against the spinal column so bad that the doctors couldn't understand how he was even alive, let alone walking. So he's out of work for many weeks after his surgery, and the bills don't give a #### about that.

Wiggs is one of the best, most generous guys in the world of guys, and is one you listen to on AS when he comments. 

I gave at the office. Three times. Yo men, keep it going!


----------



## mstang1988 (May 6, 2012)

*Money Sent*

Sent 20.00 bucks. Haven't met the guy but having seen him in several threads seems like he has had significant contributions to the community. Hope you get better!


----------



## blsnelling (May 6, 2012)

We're at *$3955!*


----------



## Mrs. J (May 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We're at *$3955!*



You guys just keep amazing me. It brings tears to my eyes. I don't think you will ever truly know how much this all means to us. You totally changed our situation around!!! I can't wait to pay it forward to others in need. 

I feel like I should send every person a thank you card. But I can only imagine how many cards that would be between brads thread and Jason's thread


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 6, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> You guys just keep amazing me. It brings tears to my eyes. I don't think you will ever truly know how much this all means to us. You totally changed our situation around!!! I can't wait to pay it forward to others in need.
> 
> I feel like I should send every person a thank you card. But I can only imagine how many cards that would be between brads thread and Jason's thread



That's the thing, Dacia. Most of us have been in need, and we DO know how much it means to help each other. And keep that damn monkey on his perch for a few more weeks, will ya? We kinda want him to get better.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 6, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> That's the thing, Dacia. Most of us have been in need, and we DO know how much it means to help each other. And keep that damn monkey on his perch for a few more weeks, will ya? We kinda want him to get better.



He whined around long enough today about wanting to start one of his saws that I decided to try to start it for him. It only took about 10 tries but I got it to start. Whoohoo. I'm a beast haha. Now my whole body hurts  

Pretty sure I need an electric chainsaw


----------



## tlandrum (May 6, 2012)

brad you cant add. i bet your over 4000 now


----------



## BroncoRN (May 6, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> He whined around long enough today about wanting to start one of his saws that I decided to try to start it for him. It only took about 10 tries but I got it to start. Whoohoo. I'm a beast haha. Now my whole body hurts
> 
> Pretty sure I need an electric chainsaw



Instead may I recommend a Poulan XXV micro!


----------



## rms61moparman (May 6, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> He whined around long enough today about wanting to start one of his saws that I decided to try to start it for him. It only took about 10 tries but I got it to start. Whoohoo. I'm a beast haha. Now my whole body hurts
> 
> Pretty sure I need an electric chainsaw





The next one will be easier!
Soon you will really be a beast!

I expect you to be competing in the races at the next GTG.

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (May 6, 2012)

Every donation is put in a spreadsheet as it comes in. I keep everything up to date daily.


----------



## tlandrum (May 6, 2012)

well then you may want to check again


----------



## blsnelling (May 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well then you may want to check again



Ahhh, gotcha Ladies and gentlemen, we have made that $4K goal. We're now at *$4015!*


----------



## Mrs. J (May 6, 2012)

BroncoRN said:


> Instead may I recommend a Poulan XXV micro!



I like that price range too. Maybe I can get Jer to switch to something like that


----------



## jra1100 (May 6, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Jeremy (AKA Wigglesworth), had a disc bulged and pushing against the spinal column so bad that the doctors couldn't understand how he was even alive, let alone walking. So he's out of work for many weeks after his surgery, and the bills don't give a #### about that.
> 
> Wiggs is one of the best, most generous guys in the world of guys, and is one you listen to on AS when he comments.
> 
> I gave at the office. Three times. Yo men, keep it going!



Thank you so much Stihly for bringing me up to date. I have never met Wiggles, but know him well from his posts. From those I'd say that your assessment is spot on. 
I knew that if Brad and all the others you included were in on this it was for a good cause, I just missed what it was. I won't go on at length about what a great group this is, cause we all are aware of that already, suffice it to say that Brad, Chuck, and all those who have donated are first rate in my book. JR


----------



## wendell (May 7, 2012)

mstang1988 said:


> Sent 20.00 bucks. Haven't met the guy but having seen him in several threads seems like he has had significant contributions to the community. Hope you get better!



I love repping newbies. :msp_w00t:




tlandrum said:


> well then you may want to check again



I can't believe he didn't get the first hint. Thank you for giving him a second! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (May 7, 2012)

wendell said:


> I love repping newbies. :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like giving rep to old farts


----------



## o8f150 (May 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Ahhh, gotcha Ladies and gentlemen, we have made that $4K goal. We're now at *$4015!*



wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

wendell said:


> I can't believe he didn't get the first hint. Thank you for giving him a second! :hmm3grin2orange:



I can't help it that I ride the short bus


----------



## morewood (May 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Every donation is put in a spreadsheet as it comes in. I keep everything up to date daily.



Retentiveness at it's finest!! Must be why you are so highly thought of as a purveyor of highly skilled saw porting:msp_smile:

Just wondering, but I remember someone asking if you were going to extend this charity event. Did something ever come of that? I need to know as I still haven't given and would like to get in before the deadline.

Shea


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 7, 2012)

is the saw build still waiting on parts to complete ?


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

The drive was extended until the 14th, a week from tonight. I am still waiting on a few parts, but they're all sourced.


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

Who is "The Friday Family"? I got your cash donation, but don't know who you are.


----------



## watsonr (May 7, 2012)

$4015, that's more then the 090G isn't it?

WOW


----------



## blsnelling (May 7, 2012)

*$4105* now!


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 7, 2012)

watsonr said:


> $4015, that's more then the 090G isn't it?
> 
> WOW



Whatever it is, it's durn good. Warm feeling for Jeremy and Dacia (just like the 090 raffle was with Stumpy), warm feeling for all of us who give.


----------



## Philbert (May 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Who is "The Friday Family"? I got your cash donation, but don't know who you are.



If you want just the facts, Brad, it's probably his wife and kids!







Philbert


----------



## rms61moparman (May 7, 2012)

This certainly is an amazing site full of fantastic people!!!


Mike


----------



## MnSam (May 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I can't help it that I ride the short bus



Whatchit, I actually did ride the short bus (only a handful of kids on my northern Wisconsin ride to school) :rolleyes2:.

I've been enjoying checking these wiggs drive threads several times daily, cheers to all involved .


----------



## blsnelling (May 9, 2012)

We're at $4145. The Mahle cylinder showed up today. I'll try to get started on it tomorrow evening. I did manage to clean it tonight, but no port work yet.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 9, 2012)

A well ported and dressed up 460 is a thing of beauty and a joy forever!


----------



## rms61moparman (May 9, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> A well ported and dressed up 460 is a thing of beauty and a joy forever!






A lightly used stocker isn't too bad either!!!


Mike


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 10, 2012)

Hows the saw coming along?


----------



## blsnelling (May 10, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Hows the saw coming along?



I'm at a choir performance for my daughter tonight, and will probably be out with the family tomorrow night. That means the new cylinder will be ported and installed Saturday.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 11, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Awesome that u got an oem cylinder. Those meteors just ain't quite up to snuff.
> 
> We are so thankful, even more this week, as somehow I didn't get a paycheck at all. I gotta call HR in the morning and make sure we got the paperwork all correct. We would had been in a hurting without all you guys help.


 Trying to catch up in here, just wanted to say hang in there buddy, and hope you are feeling ok. Thinking of you:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, how ya feeling Jeremy?


----------



## Mo. Jim (May 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We're at $4145. The Mahle cylinder showed up today. I'll try to get started on it tomorrow evening. I did manage to clean it tonight, but no port work yet.



Brad is that the cylinder I sent you or a different one?


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> Brad is that the cylinder I sent you or a different one?



I have two to pick from now. This one has no transfer on it, so will probably use it on this saw.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 11, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Trying to catch up in here, just wanted to say hang in there buddy, and hope you are feeling ok. Thinking of you:msp_thumbsup:





blsnelling said:


> Yeah, how ya feeling Jeremy?



In gettin better each day. Still not off the pain meds fully. I tried the other day, but changed my mind pretty quickly after lunch. 

I'm gettin there though. Gotta keep on keepin on...








I have managed to read Jennings book again and am almost done with Bell's. First time I've read Bell's.


----------



## rburg (May 11, 2012)

Hope you didn't get as tired yesterday as you did the day you had to clean the kitchen.


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2012)

Scooterbum, please check your PMs.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 11, 2012)

rburg said:


> Hope you didn't get as tired yesterday as you did the day you had to clean the kitchen.



No sir. After u and Jackie left, I didn't hit a lick. 

Thanks for carrying me to lunch and blowing the dust off of my old Junkers.


----------



## tbone75 (May 11, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> In gettin better each day. Still not off the pain meds fully. I tried the other day, but changed my mind pretty quickly after lunch.
> 
> I'm gettin there though. Gotta keep on keepin on...
> 
> ...



It will keep getting better every day.It is a slow process! Just be careful later on also!All my Drs. told me once you blow one out,it can happen again even easier the next time.Mine were both in the lower back.Not sure if its he same for your neck?Any idea how it happen? Both of mine happen while I was asleep?Woke up and couldn't get out of bed?I have 2 friends that had the same thing as you.Both of them say they have no idea what happen?One of them had to be fused,the other didn't?The one that didn't has had no problems in 10 years now!The one that was fused still has some pain.And can't turn his head near as far any more.As long as you do just what the Dr. says you will be just fine!


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2012)

The port work's laid out on the Mahle cylinder. I probably won't do the grinding until tomorrow. Time to head out for dinner.


----------



## tbone75 (May 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The port work's laid out on the Mahle cylinder. I probably won't do the grinding until tomorrow. Time to head out for dinner.



Saws are waiting and you got to go eat! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 11, 2012)

Hey B Rad, what's yer total up to....??


The "MS Four Sexy No. Deuce" is currently @ $2100.


----------



## Islero (May 11, 2012)

*Please Tell Me How I Can Contribute*

Would someone please tell me how I can help with this worthy cause via a PM? Thanks, Islero :msp_smile:


----------



## jra1100 (May 11, 2012)

Islero said:


> Would someone please tell me how I can make a contribution to this worthy cause via a PM? Thanks, Islero :msp_smile:



OK here is what ya do. Take a large number of $100 dollar bills and place them in a very large box until well stuffed and address it to me. I will take care of the rest.

Seriously, the address is in the first post. Just us p y p l and send it to Brad who's email is highlighted in the first post. when you do yhid make sure that you make it a "personal" transaction and make sure that it is a "gift" and for charity. If you don't have an account there is a place to send checks also. Others know way more than me and will probably fix any mistakes I have made. JR


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2012)

Please edit the last post to remove references to p a y p a l. For legal reasons, we cannot do that. Thanks


----------



## blsnelling (May 11, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey B Rad, what's yer total up to....??
> 
> 
> The "MS Four Sexy No. Deuce" is currently @ $2100.



It's still at $4145. I think that'll go up tomorrow after I post a video of it in wood


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 11, 2012)

Thats $6245 between the two. HOLY $*#@!!!!!!! WOW!!! This is real cool, you AS people are great.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's still at $4145. I think that'll go up tomorrow after I post a video of it in wood




Kick ass dude, kick ass. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Islero (May 11, 2012)

jra1100 said:


> OK here is what ya do. Take a large number of $100 dollar bills and place them in a very large box until well stuffed and address it to me. I will take care of the rest.
> 
> Seriously, the address is in the first post. Just us pypl and send it to Brad who's email is highlighted in the first post. when you use pypl make sure that you make it a "personal" transaction and make sure that it is a "gift" and for charity. If you don't have a pypl account there is a place to send checks also. Others know way more than me and will probably fix any mistakes I have made. JR



jra, I sure like your way of thinking!! My gift has been sent. Islero :smile2:


----------



## edisto (May 11, 2012)

Islero said:


> jra, I sure like your way of thinking!! My gift has been sent. Islero :smile2:



You're going to want to edit the "PP" word out of that quote too.


----------



## parrisw (May 11, 2012)

Ya might want to get a Mod to edit those posts, who knows how long it will be before they clue in to edit them, if they ever do.


----------



## wendell (May 12, 2012)

Good call, Will. Where's a mod when you need one?

Should I post a picture of a naked woman?


----------



## edisto (May 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> Should I post a picture of a naked woman?



Please.


----------



## jra1100 (May 12, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Please edit the last post to remove references to For legal reasons, we cannot do that. Thanks



Sorry, don't want to mess with something so important. I'd have done it sooner but I went turkey hunting this morning. Got one. JR


----------



## edisto (May 12, 2012)

jra1100 said:


> Sorry, don't want to mess with something so important. I'd have done it sooner but I went turkey hunting this morning. Got one. JR



Islero quoted you, so it still is up. He needs to fix it.


----------



## wendell (May 12, 2012)

edisto said:


> Islero quoted you, so it still is up. He needs to fix it.



He's a she. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mrs. J (May 12, 2012)

Posted some GTG pics in the new WKY GTG thread. Hope they posted from my phone ok. If not I guess you can just imagine pics of yourself using chainsaws


----------



## Islero (May 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> He's a she. :msp_sneaky:



I hope I have made the requested changes. If not, please let me know. Islero :msp_smile:


----------



## edisto (May 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> He's a she. :msp_sneaky:



Whoops!

Better to mistake a she for a he than vice versa though...







That was a crappy Cinco de Mayo...



Islero said:


> I hope I have made the requested changes. If not, please let me know. Islero :msp_smile:



Thank you ma'am!


----------



## Islero (May 12, 2012)

edisto said:


> Whoops!
> 
> Better to mistake a she for a he than vice versa though...
> 
> ...




Edisto, 

you're quite welcome sir. I hope I am responding to a sir, if not, you're quite welcome ma'am!! Why is it better to mistake a she for a he than a he for a she? Please understand that I certainly do not want to set off a battle of the sexes or genders! 

Ilene :msp_smile:


----------



## edisto (May 12, 2012)

Islero said:


> Edisto,
> 
> you're quite welcome sir. I hope I am responding to a sir, if not, you're quite welcome ma'am!! Why is it better to mistake a she for a he than a he for a she? Please understand that I certainly do not want to set off a battle of the sexes or genders!
> 
> Ilene :msp_smile:



Male, yes...sir, no. I barely rate a "hey you".

If you are questioning my logic regarding gender mistakes, you must not have seen "The Crying Game." I wouldn't recommend it, but you can get the same general idea by listening to "Lola".


----------



## Islero (May 12, 2012)

edisto said:


> Male, yes...sir, no. I barely rate a "hey you".
> 
> If you are questioning my logic regarding gender mistakes, you must not have seen "The Crying Game." I wouldn't recommend it, but you can get the same general idea by listening to "Lola".



Edisto, I have not seen "The Crying Game" nor do I know who "Lola" is. To tell you the truth, I do not go to the movies nor do I own a television. However, I very much enjoy reading and hangin' out on AS where I learn a great deal about related to trees, firewood and chainsaws. In addition, I have met some very decent christian folks here on AS. In fact, I am in the process of rebuilding my Poulan 4218avx with the help of Mike, who is not only another AS member, but has been a God Send and is a true delight. Have a good one, Islero :smile2:


----------



## blsnelling (May 12, 2012)

The Mahle cylinder did not disappoint! She runs like a champ. Both throttle response and RPMs improved. The RPMs are up 1,000-1,500. I've drained the fluids, ready to ship to it's new home. BTW, this is one of the B&Cs that goes with the saw.

In the second clip, I have the saw richened up a little more. The cuts times came down a hair, but that's where I left it.

Alright guys, let's see this thing hit *$5,000!!!*

[video=youtube_share;kgtuckuxfnU]http://youtu.be/kgtuckuxfnU[/video]


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 12, 2012)

Love it, Brad!


----------



## blsnelling (May 12, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Love it, Brad!



She's a runner for sure I didn't want to deliver anything less when you guys have stepped up like you have!


----------



## edisto (May 12, 2012)

Islero said:


> Edisto, I have not seen "The Crying Game" nor do I know who "Lola" is. To tell you the truth, I do not go to the movies nor do I own a television.



You aren't missing much...well, "Lola" is a pretty good song. The relevance is that it is about a guy who thinks he is out with a woman...but isn't. While I do feel bad about assuming you were a man, I hope never to see 5 o'clock shadow on my date at breakfast.




Islero said:


> However, I very much enjoy reading and hangin' out on AS where I learn a great deal about related to trees, firewood and chainsaws. In addition, I have met some very decent christian folks here on AS. In fact, I am in the process of rebuilding my Poulan 4218avx with the help of Mike, who is not only another AS member, but has been a God Send and is a true delight. Have a good one, Islero :smile2:



Very cool! Hope to see a Poulan 4218avx thread in the near future!

And, just to avoid stepping in the same pile twice, Mike's a guy, right?


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 12, 2012)

when are we doing the drawing again?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 12, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Alright guys, let's see this thing hit *$5,000!!!*




I'd like to see them both do that! I'm not trynna compete or prove that I can bring in as much money as Brad can, but both saws are great running 460's and the charity is going to a great guy for a great cause! No reason they shouldn't see roughly the same amount!

I know I'm not as cool as B Rad is but c'mon guys! Bust out them check bookz, bust out them credit cardz! Break out that wad of cash! Be part of something great!! Help the Wiggz family as much as you can!

 :msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 12, 2012)

Nice work Brad, I just watched the video looks like a real monster.:kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## blsnelling (May 12, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The Mahle cylinder did not disappoint! She runs like a champ. Both throttle response and RPMs improved. The RPMs are up 1,000-1,500. I've drained the fluids, ready to ship to it's new home. BTW, this is one of the B&Cs that goes with the saw.
> 
> In the second clip, I have the saw richened up a little more. The cuts times came down a hair, but that's where I left it.
> 
> ...



Bumping to the next page.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 12, 2012)

Sent you a email Brad. I was finally able to contribute, not as much as I would have liked, but had to do something. Sorry it took so long Jeremy. I did not forget.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 12, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sent you a email Brad. I was finally able to contribute, not as much as I would have liked, but had to do something. Sorry it took so long Jeremy. I did not forget.




Good to see you around d00d. 

And sorry I didn't answer your PM, got busy and forgot about it. I'll get back to ya soon!! ::thumbsup::


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 13, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Good to see you around d00d.
> 
> And sorry I didn't answer your PM, got busy and forgot about it. I'll get back to ya soon!! ::thumbsup::


No sweat brother I understand. Thanks, and tried to contribute on your email it was a no go? Not sure why.


----------



## Islero (May 13, 2012)

edisto said:


> You aren't missing much...well, "Lola" is a pretty good song. The relevance is that it is about a guy who thinks he is out with a woman...but isn't. While I do feel bad about assuming you were a man, I hope never to see 5 o'clock shadow on my date at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike is a guy, a gentleman and a scholar!! Islero :smile2:


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2012)

This might throw a monkey wrench in the other charity drive, but I hope not. Due to circumstances beyond anyone's control, this 460 isn't going to be done until Tuesday, hopefully. There's a big surprise in the works. That's the reason this one was already extended a week. We tried to get it done before now, but it just couldn't happen. I hope you guys understand. You will when we're done:biggrin: And yes, I'm baiting the hook and going to leave you guys hanging. Let's just say, you're not going to miss out on this saw

With that said, *I'm extending the deadline until Friday evening at 9 PM* Eastern time. Any mailed donations must be in my possession by that time. 

Sorry about the delay, but it'll be worth it!


----------



## blsnelling (May 13, 2012)

Jacob J, I got the model plate yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## edisto (May 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This might throw a monkey wrench in the other charity drive, but I hope not. Due to circumstances beyond anyone's control, this 460 isn't going to be done until Tuesday, hopefully. There's a big surprise in the works.



Did Nik catch a break in his schedule?


----------



## tree monkey (May 13, 2012)

rudedogs 440
[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=rudedog440.mp4[/video]


----------



## wendell (May 13, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> rudedogs 440
> [video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=rudedog440.mp4[/video]



Very nice, Scott. Which saw did Andy have you do for him for the charity?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This might throw a monkey wrench in the other charity drive, but I hope not. Due to circumstances beyond anyone's control, this 460 isn't going to be done until Tuesday, hopefully. There's a big surprise in the works. That's the reason this one was already extended a week. We tried to get it done before now, but it just couldn't happen. I hope you guys understand. You will when we're done:biggrin: And yes, I'm baiting the hook and going to leave you guys hanging. Let's just say, you're not going to miss out on this saw
> 
> With that said, *I'm extending the deadline until Friday evening at 9 PM* Eastern time. Any mailed donations must be in my possession by that time.
> 
> Sorry about the delay, but it'll be worth it!





I know what the surprise is! 


Trust me guys it's well worth the wait. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## morewood (May 13, 2012)

A surprise? N2O? Supercharger? Wait wait, I got it. You found a way to fit one of those really coooooool Oregon Powersharp chains!! AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:msp_w00t: You rock Brad.

Shea


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> Very nice, Scott. Which saw did Andy have you do for him for the charity?



I also dropped off a 440 for Scott to fancy up for me. Very cool of him to donate to the cause.


----------



## benp (May 14, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I also dropped off a 440 for Scott to fancy up for me. Very cool of him to donate to the cause.



Nice Andy!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The Mahle cylinder did not disappoint! She runs like a champ. Both throttle response and RPMs improved. The RPMs are up 1,000-1,500. I've drained the fluids, ready to ship to it's new home. BTW, this is one of the B&Cs that goes with the saw.
> 
> In the second clip, I have the saw richened up a little more. The cuts times came down a hair, but that's where I left it.
> 
> ...



runs great !! ,have you tried a cut with the semi skip ? ive been finding in the wood around here its a little faster.......


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

I have not.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 14, 2012)

Just sent a little bud. I'll send some more before Friday.


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

edisto said:


> Did Nik catch a break in his schedule?



Ask me no questions....I'll tell you no lies I hope to bee able to reveal it tomorrow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Ask me no questions....I'll tell you no lies I hope to bee able to reveal it tomorrow.



They can all wait, as long as you tell me now. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: No really I can wait.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 14, 2012)

what kind of wood is that in the test cut ? wood dont make that noise around the nw when hit with a hammer


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> what kind of wood is that in the test cut ? wood dont make that noise around the nw when hit with a hammer



That's because this is *hard*wood:hmm3grin2orange: I'm not sure the species, maybe Ash?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 14, 2012)

I'm not too sure what that wood is either. Not Ashe though. Ashe is white all the way through. Definetly hardwood though. Maple maybe?


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I'm not too sure what that wood is either. Not Ashe though. Ashe is white all the way through. Definetly hardwood though. Maple maybe?



Could be. I really don't know. All I know is that it's hard and heavy.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 14, 2012)

i have maple here a hammer will stick in that ,looks more like petrified wood by the sound


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

Ok, ok, I'll get a pic of the bark, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

I'm still thinking it looks like Ash.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 14, 2012)

B Rad I believe you are correct. The "woven" pattern in the bark is indicative of Ash............so I guess all I can say is "Nice Ash".......................


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

A friend brought me this wood. It was likely standing dead or already on the ground, probably killed by the Emerald Ash Bore.


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

Yes, I'm a little bored tonight It won't last though!

[video=youtube_share;Bk7K_H32dFo]http://youtu.be/Bk7K_H32dFo[/video]


----------



## FATGUY (May 14, 2012)

well there's 21 seconds of my life I'll never get back. Cool video Brad, play it again :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (May 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, I'm a little bored tonight It won't last though!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Bk7K_H32dFo]http://youtu.be/Bk7K_H32dFo[/video]



I seriously hope you have better aim with a chain saw.............


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I seriously hope you have better aim with a chain saw.............



Was I aiming for something?


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 14, 2012)

Brad I think you need to build yourself a hardness tester... something similar to the Janka hardness tester maybe. 

That will give you a good idea of how hard the wood really is.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 14, 2012)

most of the wood i cut is still alive ,when maples been down a year or so it gets harder to cut ,but not like that tree,with a fresh chain usually get 3/4 inch long chips or so with fir ,if you cut the noodle way some strings are a foot long


----------



## o8f150 (May 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, I'm a little bored tonight It won't last though!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Bk7K_H32dFo]http://youtu.be/Bk7K_H32dFo[/video]



i think you need a life brad:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: nothing like beating up on a poor defenseless log


----------



## kev1n (May 14, 2012)

Don't injure your rotator cuff pounding on that hardwood. We'll have to get a charity running for you if you keep that up.:biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (May 14, 2012)

OK, I got unbored, guys, lol. I just finished spraying 100 gallons of 2-4-D broadleaf weed killer over 2 acres


----------



## wendell (May 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Ask me no questions....I'll tell you no lies I hope to bee able to reveal it tomorrow.



You got the saw autographed by Andreas Stihl! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Philbert (May 14, 2012)

He put on a new-old-stock tank without flippy caps?

Philbert


----------



## tbone75 (May 14, 2012)

He painted it purple :waaaht:


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 14, 2012)

Brad it could be any number of trees in our area. The bark looks like white or Blue Ash, maybe White Oak, I've even seen some Elm look similar, it's hard to tell without the leaves or seeing and smelling it in person..:smile2: I still haven't found much harder than Hickory around here, but Locust, Osage orange come to mind..


<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiz1ArOQLl8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiz1ArOQLl8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## tree monkey (May 15, 2012)

andy's 440 before
[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=andy440b4.mp4[/video]
and after
[video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=andy440after.mp4[/video]

i'm going to go back into rudedog's 440 for a little more transfer work. it's not quite right


----------



## tree monkey (May 15, 2012)

i think brad was trying to show off his porting tool:msp_tongue:

purple and pink go good togetheruttahere2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i think brad was trying to show off his porting tool:msp_tongue:



No!!! they're my porting tools. Brad was hoping to get the same results I have with them..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jra1100 (May 15, 2012)

Brad, I'd guess Oak. Not sure, but looks like it. JR


----------



## benp (May 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> andy's 440 before
> [video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=andy440b4.mp4[/video]
> and after
> [video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=andy440after.mp4[/video]
> ...



Very Nice!!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell (May 15, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Brad it could be any number of trees in our area. The bark looks like white or Blue Ash, maybe White Oak, I've even seen some Elm look similar, it's hard to tell without the leaves or seeing and smelling it in person..:smile2: I still haven't found much harder than Hickory around here, but Locust, Osage orange come to mind..



The bark does look like ash but he wood looks like American Elm to me.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> The bark does look like ash but he wood looks like American Elm to me.



It could be Elsh or Aslm wood....


----------



## blsnelling (May 15, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> It could be Elsh or Aslm wood....



Someone take his pills away!


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 15, 2012)

i think a cookie off that hard wood log should bring some more donations


----------



## edisto (May 15, 2012)

I'm almost certain that is it Nepalese crag-cedar.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> andy's 440 before
> [video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=andy440b4.mp4[/video]
> and after
> [video]http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/?action=view&current=andy440after.mp4[/video]
> ...



Holy carp, I can't believe you are done with it already. Are you or anyone down that way coming up to boyds cutting this weekend.


----------



## walexa07 (May 15, 2012)

It's today already, what's the big surprise?

Waylan


----------



## Saw Dr. (May 15, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i think a cookie off that hard wood log should bring some more donations



I was at the "Lumberjack Feud" dinner show in Pigeon Forge a few weeks back. They were selling cookies for $10 each !!!! 

They ran piped 880's at one point. Guy said something about cylinders being bored, which I think means ported?? Stihl sponsors them, so they probably built those saws in house. I tried to get my hands on one after the show, but that was quickly denied. Most of the cutting was done with stock 290's. Troll would love it.


----------



## MacLaren (May 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Holy carp, I can't believe you are done with it already. Are you or anyone down that way coming up to boyds cutting this weekend.



Man, that 044 looks great.


----------



## madhatte (May 15, 2012)

edisto said:


> I'm almost certain that is it Nepalese crag-cedar.



Chuck Norris eats that stuff for breakfast. Says it's good for his beard.


----------



## splitpost (May 15, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (May 15, 2012)

Right now I only have one contribution promised by mail that has not already shown up. Just a reminder, it MUST be here by Friday.


----------



## blsnelling (May 15, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This might throw a monkey wrench in the other charity drive, but I hope not. Due to circumstances beyond anyone's control, this 460 isn't going to be done until Tuesday, hopefully. There's a big surprise in the works. That's the reason this one was already extended a week. We tried to get it done before now, but it just couldn't happen. I hope you guys understand. You will when we're done:biggrin: And yes, I'm baiting the hook and going to leave you guys hanging. Let's just say, you're not going to miss out on this saw
> 
> With that said, *I'm extending the deadline until Friday evening at 9 PM* Eastern time. Any mailed donations must be in my possession by that time.
> 
> Sorry about the delay, but it'll be worth it!



The surprise was supposed to be here today, but did not show up. Unfortunately, there's nothing I can do about it. I hate to keep you guys hanging. I promise, you will know as soon as possible! It will all make sense in the end.

The total is now at *$4245*


----------



## edisto (May 15, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Chuck Norris eats that stuff for breakfast. Says it's good for his beard.



And you get 47% of your recommended daily allowance of lemur.


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2012)

Way back in the beginning of this deal, our good friend Scooterbum offered to airbrush this saw for us. He wanted to keep it a secret until the reveal. So, here it is! Unfortunately, Steve's Mom has been in and out of the hospital, preventing Steve from actually getting to do the painting. One of his buddies sons, Jason, helped him out and did the painting instead. Steve and Jason, thank a bunch for your contribution! Your artwork looks great.


----------



## mdavlee (May 16, 2012)

The saw looks awesome:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 16, 2012)

Wait- can I still add another donation? WOW. very very sweet.


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2012)

Alright guys, here's the deal. I'd LOVE to see this hit $5250! We're currently at $4275, meaning we only have $975 to go. We can do it!


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Wait- can I still add another donation? WOW. very very sweet.



Anytime up to 9 PM Friday evening, eastern time.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 16, 2012)

WOW! Very cool. Is it to late to send in for a few more chances? I want it. Looks like it would be a good stumping saw. :msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange::kilt::kilt:


----------



## Jon1212 (May 16, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Wait- can I still add another donation? WOW. very very sweet.





blsnelling said:


> Anytime up to 9 PM Friday evening, eastern time.





andydodgegeek said:


> WOW! Very cool. Is it to late to send in for a few more chances? I want it. Looks like it would be a good stumping saw. :msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange::kilt::kilt:



Andy, just ask your wife she already knows the answer.................LOL!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 16, 2012)

oh boy. Here we go... :kilt: :kilt:


----------



## o8f150 (May 16, 2012)

i think i need to go work the local corner again so i can afford more chances:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i think i need to go work the local corner again so i can afford more chances:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Remember guys, these are not chances. These are donations to a our good friend Jeremy


----------



## Jon1212 (May 16, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i think i need to go *work the local corner again *so i can afford more Doughnuts:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



I didn't realize you stopped..............:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LowVolt (May 16, 2012)

Wow! Unbelievable! You guys really do amazing work. It is just awesome how brad had this great idea and well I think the saw and all the charitable donations far exceed everyones expectations.


----------



## o8f150 (May 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Remember guys, these are not chances. These are donations to a our good friend Jeremy



stand corrected,, my mind said 1 word and my fingers typed another


----------



## o8f150 (May 16, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I didn't realize you stopped..............:hmm3grin2orange:



someday i will,,, figured i better tell you that since your my best customer:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (May 16, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> someday i will,,, figured i better tell you that since your my best customer:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Scott,
I'm just trying to help you to be able to afford a "Shift", and "Caps Lock" key...........you are a true, and dear friend.....................:msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2012)

Here's how this is going to go down Friday night. At precisely 9PM, I will check PP one final time for any additional donations, and then update my spreadsheet one last time. I will then use a random number generator that will generate 4 unique numbers between 1 and the number of entries in my spreadsheet. If any two of those numbers happen to be the same person, I will remove that number and generate another, putting the new one at the end of the list. The items will below will be given away in the same order as listed, with the MS460 going to the first number chosen, and the 32" Oregon B&C going to the last number chosen.

1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
---New 25" Stihl ES bar from Stihl-Pioneer
---Plastic covers from RiverRat via Tree Monkey
---Custom airbrushing by Jason via Scooterbum
---3/4 wrap handle from Arrowhead
---Clutch cover and dual big dawgs from trx250r180
---Roller chain catcher, guide plate, and model plate from Jacob J.
---Two new Stihl chains from Young
---Clutch from Smilin Possum
---Shipping from morewood
2. Woods port by ECSaws on your good running pro built saw.
3. Woods port by Mastermind on your good running pro built saw. 
4. 32" Oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain from trx250r180


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 16, 2012)

Man I like the look of that saw.


----------



## nixon (May 16, 2012)

That's a beautiful saw ! Whoever is lucky enough to eventually own that will definitely appreciate the effort that went into creating it .


----------



## Mastermind (May 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Here's how this is going to go down Friday night. At precisely 9PM, I will check PP one final time for any additional donations, and then update my spreadsheet one last time. I will then use a random number generator that will generate 4 unique numbers between 1 and the number of entries in my spreadsheet. If any two of those numbers happen to be the same person, I will remove that number and generate another, putting the new one at the end of the list. The items will below will be given away in the same order as listed, with the MS460 going to the first number chosen, and the 32" Oregon B&C going to the last number chosen.
> 
> 1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
> ---New 25" Stihl ES bar from Stihl-Pioneer
> ...





I sure would love to win that saw. Dang thing turned out awesome. :msp_thumbup:

I'd hang it above my pinball machine. :cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2012)

BTW, I will include the original plastics with the saw.


----------



## tlandrum (May 16, 2012)

id put it to work. waste no saw i say. work em all even the fancy ones :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I sure would love to win that saw. Dang thing turned out awesome. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I'd hang it above my pinball machine. :cool2:



Those kind of saws are for taking to GTGs and showing off.


----------



## morewood (May 16, 2012)

(back to group, kicking the ground) Mumble, mumble.....I wanted a supercharger That paint looks awesome, really awesome. But like Terry said, that saw WILL see work if it falls into my hands. By the way B-rad, I know that no slight was intended, but you gotta put scooterbum on the list of contributions, that is some real time invested on that paint.

Shea


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2012)

morewood said:


> (back to group, kicking the ground) Mumble, mumble.....I wanted a supercharger That paint looks awesome, really awesome. But like Terry said, that saw WILL see work if it falls into my hands. By the way B-rad, I know that no slight was intended, but you gotta put scooterbum on the list of contributions, that is some real time invested on that paint.
> 
> Shea



I will make that correction! I couldn't before now


----------



## wendell (May 16, 2012)

Do you have a picture of Andreas Stihl's signature?


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2012)

wendell said:


> Do you have a picture of Andreas Stihl's signature?



No I don't. Why?


----------



## wigglesworth (May 16, 2012)

Looks awesome brad!!

But what I'd the new owner scratches it? 

I would probably cry.....


----------



## wendell (May 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> No I don't. Why?



I thought you had him sign the saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (May 16, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Looks awesome brad!!
> 
> But what I'd the new owner scratches it?
> 
> I would probably cry.....



I love it! I could totally get into saws if I could design them


----------



## o8f150 (May 16, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I love it! I could totally get into saws if I could design them



i can't picture a pink stihl or huskie :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum (May 16, 2012)

My name doesn't belong up there at all.
The young man that did the paint work is Justin Yonts out of Woodstock, Virginia. He does some great work on anything with wheels.
Ya' just should of seen the look I got when I asked him to paint a chainsaw.
All his time and materials were 100% donated.

Justin if ya' found your way to this site yet, Great Job !!

I'd like to say thanks to everyone that has made this raffle happen.
Each one of these never ceases to amaze me.

Wiggle Boy stay on your butt and get better slowly.......I speak from experiance.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 16, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i can't picture a pink stihl or huskie :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Don't forget the big white polka dots


----------



## Scooterbum (May 16, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i can't picture a pink stihl or huskie :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Here's your saw!!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 16, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Here's your saw!!



Cute!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 16, 2012)

I am in again!!! YEA!!! Hey B-Rad I forgot to put my AS handle in there but I think you will be able to figure out which one is me. Some dam fine people here donating to a good cause. Get well soon Mr. Wiggle.:kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 16, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Here's your saw!!



Can I have one, too? It's pretty...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am in again!!! YEA!!! Hey B-Rad I forgot to put my AS handle in there but I think you will be able to figure out which one is me. Some dam fine people here donating to a good cause. Get well soon Mr. Wiggle.:kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:



Hey, wait just a minute.... I thought you said you were donating money under MY handle..


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, I will include the original plastics with the saw.



you painted the old plastics right???


----------



## tree monkey (May 17, 2012)

View attachment 238568

here is a pink husky:msp_wub:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Way back in the beginning of this deal, our good friend Scooterbum offered to airbrush this saw for us. He wanted to keep it a secret until the reveal. So, here it is! Unfortunately, Steve's Mom has been in and out of the hospital, preventing Steve from actually getting to do the painting. One of his buddies sons, Jason, helped him out and did the painting instead. Steve and Jason, thank a bunch for your contribution! Your artwork looks great.



Bumping the pics.

Hope Steve's mom is ok?


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> you painted the old plastics right???



No. They're the ones you've seen on the saw in all previous pics and vids.


----------



## ncvarmint (May 17, 2012)

Hey brad,
How come i did not get a cool snellerized decal on my ms460 you done last month? My saw needs one bad!
trevor


----------



## Jacob J. (May 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> id put it to work. waste no saw i say. work em all even the fancy ones :msp_thumbup:



After Jeremy and his wife become famous children's book authors, that saw is going to shoot up in value...


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

ncvarmint said:


> Hey brad,
> How come i did not get a cool snellerized decal on my ms460 you done last month? My saw needs one bad!
> trevor



I don't have decals. My saws speak for themselves! Just Kidding


----------



## Mastermind (May 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I don't have decals. My saws speak for themselves! Just Kidding



:crazy1:


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

I know what I want for a decal, just haven't ever bothered to find someone to do them.


----------



## Mastermind (May 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I know what I want for a decal, just haven't ever bothered to find someone to do them.



I found a guy here in town to do mine. They're only a buck or so each......that reminds me, I'll need some more very soon.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 17, 2012)

saw turned out great ,love the black and white color scheme


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

B Rad I know of a dude who does BADASS graphics design work. Things like logos are what he does. He loves taking people's ideas and making them come to life. 


If yer at all interested lemme know and I'll shoot ya his contact info.....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

And Skootabum, you did a badass job on the saw. 



Makes mine look like a boring POS.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 17, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> And Skootabum, you did a badass job on the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes mine look like a boring POS.



Chuck'r you are a real wordsmith...........have you considered writing children's books?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 17, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> And Skootabum, you did a badass job on the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes mine look like a boring POS.



I have a place on the shelf picked out just for it just the same. I don't have an EC Saws 460.


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

Hey Chucker, he said you communicate at a child's level!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Chucker, he said you communicate at a child's level!



You should have heard him at our MO GTG a couple members had to ask him to use smaller words.  Me included


----------



## Jon1212 (May 17, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Chuck'r you are a real wordsmith...........have you considered writing children's books?





blsnelling said:


> Hey Chucker, he said you communicate at a child's level!



Brad,
You must have "bumped" your head, if that's how you interpreted my posts. 

My point was that Chuck'r writes in such an idyllic manner that I think it would be suitable for children to read his prose..................................., and stuff.


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Brad,
> You must have "bumped" your head, if that's how you interpreted my posts.
> 
> My point was that Chuck'r writes in such an idyllic manner that I think it would be suitable for children to read his prose..................................., and stuff.


Yes, my head has definitely been bumped! And yes, I purposely misrepresented your post


----------



## Jon1212 (May 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, my head has definitely been bumped! *And yes, I purposely misrepresented your post*



So saws aren't the only thing you Snellerize?...............LOL!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Chuck'r you are a real wordsmith...........have you considered writing children's books?



That's actually what I hope to do in the future with my life. Gotta learn how to write first though.....





blsnelling said:


> Hey Chucker, he said you communicate at a child's level!



Wouldn't be the first time someone had correct presumptions about me. 





Work Saw Collector said:


> You should have heard him at our MO GTG a couple members had to ask him to use smaller words.  Me included



I mentioned that I listened to rap music at the MO GTG. After having the southern boyz shake their heads at me I shrugged my shoulders while I was laughing and said "I'm diverse in pop culture!" EVERYONE at the fire turned their heads and said "What the hell Yankee boy! Comin' down here to Mizzuruh and talkin' all big!" At that point Mo. Jim said "Get a rope". Hah! My guess is gangsta rap isn't all that common in the woods of South Central MO.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

B Rad, what you up to....??


"Numero Deuce" up to $2460. 


Does your drive end today....???


----------



## FATGUY (May 17, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> That's actually what I hope to do in the future with my life. Gotta learn how to write first though.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't see why not....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

Did someone say gangsta CRAP?!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Did someone say gangsta CRAP?!




Jammin' out right now.  


[video=youtube;FyjG1Ocwsf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyjG1Ocwsf8[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

No!!!!!! You didn't just contaminate this thread!!!! I'm about to upChucker!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 17, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Jammin' out right now.



Was this necessary?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

C'mon Sarah! 


I woulda figured that you'd appreciate Limp Bizkit!


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 17, 2012)

I prefer my biscuits warm and fluffy with butter and jam,definitely not limp........
just sayn


----------



## morewood (May 17, 2012)

Limp Bizkit?? That is what you consider rap?? That is a true slight to the greats. Dr. Dre, Ice Cube, Snoop.....that's rap. Just by the crowd here, I don't think LB is going to get alot of play around here. I personally listen to ALMOST everything. I can't stand listening to too much country anymore(Please don't stone me!!). Here is a great listening choice for most on here. 


Great for everyone, but country folk truly enjoy this one. Aaron Lewis hit this one out of the park. 
[video=youtube;vsQzw_Ax8Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw[/video]

Enjoy a truly diverse musical evening.

Shea

PS-Limp Bizkit...really?? I must be older than I thought.


----------



## morewood (May 17, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> I prefer my biscuits warm and fluffy with butter and jam,definitely not limp........
> just sayn



No jam, real butter, and gravy to smother it. I'm hungry now:msp_biggrin:

Shea


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> B Rad, what you up to....??
> 
> 
> "Numero Deuce" up to $2460.
> ...



We're at *$4305*.


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 17, 2012)

When is this going down?


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

Bumping this forward from last night.

Here's how this is going to go down Friday night. At precisely 9PM, I will check PP one final time for any additional donations, and then update my spreadsheet one last time. I will then use a random number generator that will generate 4 unique numbers between 1 and the number of entries in my spreadsheet. If any two of those numbers happen to be the same person, I will remove that number and generate another, putting the new one at the end of the list. The items will below will be given away in the same order as listed, with the MS460 going to the first number chosen, and the 32" Oregon B&C going to the last number chosen.

1. MS460, fully rebuilt, ported, 25" bar, two new chains, wide clutch cover, dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher.
---New 25" Stihl ES bar from Stihl-Pioneer
---Plastic covers from RiverRat via Tree Monkey
---Custom airbrushing by Jason via Scooterbum
---3/4 wrap handle from Arrowhead
---Clutch cover and dual big dawgs from trx250r180
---Roller chain catcher, guide plate, and model plate from Jacob J.
---Two new Stihl chains from Young
---Clutch from Smilin Possum
---Shipping from morewood
2. Woods port by ECSaws on your good running pro built saw.
3. Woods port by Mastermind on your good running pro built saw. 
4. 32" Oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain from trx250r180


----------



## o8f150 (May 17, 2012)

you want my addy now brad??????? :msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## FATGUY (May 17, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> you want my addy now brad??????? :msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:



he doesn't need it, he knows where the shop and my house is.:yoyo:


----------



## Mrs. J (May 17, 2012)

Jer prefers Aaron Neville. You should hear him sing "I don't know much" he sounds just like him!!!


----------



## edisto (May 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I will then use a random number generator that will generate 4 unique numbers between 1 and the number of entries in my spreadsheet. If any two of those numbers happen to be the same person, I will remove that number and generate another, putting the new one at the end of the list.



Why not just generate a list of 10 in case you have doubles?

Depending on how your list is set up, if you are using Excel, you can just copy:

=RND()

in a column next to the names, and sort the list by that column. If someone comes up twice, just skip to the next name.


----------



## wendell (May 17, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Jer prefers Aaron Neville. You should hear him sing "I don't know much" he sounds just like him!!!



He's gonna sing at the next GTG? That's awesome!


----------



## grandpatractor (May 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> He's gonna sing at the next GTG? That's awesome!



Should of had him singing with Mike, Stumpy and me!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

morewood said:


> Limp Bizkit?? That is what you consider rap?? That is a true slight to the greats. Dr. Dre, Ice Cube, Snoop.....that's rap.





Who said I don't listen to Dre, Cube, or Snoop....???


You aren't calling me out on anything n00b. But I'll forgive ya. :cool2: 

I've been posting all kinds of rap for years and years. Those three are only a taste of what I listen to in the rap world..... ::thumbsup::


----------



## wendell (May 17, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Should of had him singing with Mike, Stumpy and me!



Well, Mike and Stumpy at least. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Jer prefers Aaron Neville. You should hear him sing "I don't know much" he sounds just like him!!!



Um, that's just kinda sick and wrong. Jeremy, you gonna let her get away with that? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Jer prefers Aaron Neville. You should hear him sing "I don't know much" he sounds just like him!!!





Tell him to move on to this. 


[video=youtube;hQYntVumlkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQYntVumlkw[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 18, 2012)

Just remember all those that don't get this saw tonight, there is another one in the other thread.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just remember all those that don't get this saw tonight, there is another one in the other thread.




No way! I never even saw the other thread, that's awesome!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> No way! I never even saw the other thread, that's awesome!!



:hmm3grin2orange: I'll bet some haven't.


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

if those guys are going to sing then i will make sure i have plenty of ear plugs


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

Just a reminder to everyone that this ends tonight. Get in while you can!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

When you doing the drawing B Rad.....?


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

Good morning Chuckypoo. 9PM eastern.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> C'mon Sarah!
> 
> 
> I woulda figured that you'd appreciate Limp Bizkit!



where's that darned unlike button again?

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

Hey you just keep your limp biscuit away from my wife.:biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Alright guys, here's the deal. I'd LOVE to see this hit $5250! We're currently at $4275, meaning we only have $975 to go. We can do it!



Did I miss the latest price update? How close are you getting to your $5250 goal?


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We're at *$4305*.



Bump from last night.


----------



## morewood (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Who said I don't listen to Dre, Cube, or Snoop....???
> 
> 
> You aren't calling me out on anything n00b. But I'll forgive ya. :cool2:
> ...



Not calling you out, but disagreeing on LB being rap. Those other three, still relevant today. You can listen to whatever you want, I don't have any interest in being the noise police. As far as being a NooB, only on here Ragady Ann:cool2::cool2: ( You get it right??? Two cool!! I kill myself!!)

A different selection for your listening pleasure, or displeasure, if you so desire. Much different, but the song has a meaning if you listen.

[video=youtube;uAE6Il6OTcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAE6Il6OTcs&ob=av2n[/video]



Wu-Tang, you're getting better:msp_biggrin:


Shea

PS-Dang near forgot, I need to get in on B-rad's and Woody's charities. I'll get that rectified when I get home.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

morewood said:


> Not calling you out, but disagreeing on LB being rap.




Limp Bizkit isn't rap, I'd certainly agree with that. But the song "N 2 Gether Now" By Limp featuring Method Man is certainly a rap song.  ::thumbsup::


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey you just keep your limp biscuit away from my wife.





No way you guys got married....?! Congratulations!!!!

:kilt: :wave: :bday: :bday: :wave: :kilt:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bumping this forward from last night.
> 
> Here's how this is going to go down Friday night. At precisely 9PM, I will check PP one final time for any additional donations, and then update my spreadsheet one last time. I will then use a random number generator that will generate 4 unique numbers between 1 and the number of entries in my spreadsheet. If any two of those numbers happen to be the same person, I will remove that number and generate another, putting the new one at the end of the list. The items will below will be given away in the same order as listed, with the MS460 going to the first number chosen, and the 32" Oregon B&C going to the last number chosen.
> 
> ...




i edited for brad ,there should be a 28 inch bar going to the winner of the charity saw also


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

morewood said:


> Ragady Ann:cool2::cool2: ( You get it right??? Two cool!! I kill myself!!)




 :wink2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Good morning Chuckypoo. 9PM eastern.




Good moring to you too there Bradley Bunz. :msp_wub:


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Good moring to you too there Bradley Bunz. :msp_wub:



You two should get a room!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You two should get a room!




Sheesh tell me about it! :shock:


What a couple of homos!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (May 18, 2012)

morewood said:


> Not calling you out, but disagreeing on LB being rap. Those other three, still relevant today. You can listen to whatever you want, I don't have any interest in being the noise police. As far as being a NooB, only on here Ragady Ann:cool2::cool2: ( You get it right??? Two cool!! I kill myself!!)
> 
> A different selection for your listening pleasure, or displeasure, if you so desire. Much different, but the song has a meaning if you listen







As music that was terrible.............but it was a SONG with MUSIC!

At least better than all that thump..thump..scratch..scratch C..rap!!!!!

Mike


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

I listen to just about everything but country. 


Rap music, for me, is just a piece of the pie. :msp_thumbup: 



And leave it to MuthaChukka to derail the hell out of this thread - rap music, flirting with B Rad.... And 2012 isn't even halfway over....!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I listen to just about everything but country.
> 
> 
> Rap music, for me, is just a piece of the pie. :msp_thumbup:
> ...



Maybe you should check out that "swap meat" thread.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 18, 2012)

roughly 5 hours left to give to a great cause folks


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

We're at *$4335*. We will be on the road for a couple hours this evening, heading to Findaly for the weekend. I will be back online before 9PM. So don't get worried if you guys don't hear from me for a couple hours a little later on. Keep those donations coming in!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

Very excited to see who wins tonight. This has been such a crazy crazy ride. You guys have continued to amaze me everyday. I truly can't say thank you enough for what you have done. You completely turned an entire stressful event around. It's made things incredibly stress free around the Barger plantation. 

Soooooo ready for him to go back to work


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

We're only doing it because your mentally handicapped husband is our village idiot and we feel sorry for him, so think about what you're being thankful for. 

Honestly if my husband were the AS Village Idiot I'd be anything but thankful but hey, it's your choice and he's your problem....


----------



## rburg (May 18, 2012)

I wondered how many days would go by before you were ready for him to go back to work. I am surprised you made it this long. I hope he gets the weed eating done before he goes back.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> We're only doing it because your mentally handicapped husband is our village idiot and we feel sorry for him, so think about what you're being thankful for.
> 
> Honestly if my husband were the AS Village Idiot I'd be anything but thankful but hey, it's your choice and he's your problem....



Haha. I wonder who it was before he joined in 2008.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Haha. I wonder who it was before he joined in 2008.





AS was on an 8 year record of never having one actually.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

rburg said:


> I wondered how many days would go by before you were ready for him to go back to work. I am surprised you made it this long. I hope he gets the weed eating done before he goes back.



He did get that done randy. Thank God!!! Now I'm hoping for a clothesline


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Now I'm hoping for a clothesline




And don't settle for a cheap cheezy one. Make him do it right!












::thumbsup:: :cool2:


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> And don't settle for a cheap cheezy one. Make him do it right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. You just know a little about everything. Lol.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> AS was on an 8 year record of never having one actually.



Apparently you never got the memo...........the previous V.I. joined AS in early 2001....:msp_tongue:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 18, 2012)

uhh woodchucker ...............you got some real girlley lookin clothes ...........


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Yeap they keep me warm at night.


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

1.5 hours to go. On cruising up I-75, hoping to get there before 9!


----------



## morewood (May 18, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> uhh woodchucker ...............you got some real girlley lookin clothes ...........



Give the guy a break, those are the new and hip style.:biggrin: Personally I want to know where I can get a pair of those pants with a pink waistband, those are the shizznit. On a side note, if you are man enough to wear it.....that's all that matters.

Shea

PS-Finally, I'm in.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1.5 hours to go. On cruising up I-75, hoping to get there before 9!



Just crank up the Limp Bizkit, and cruise...................


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Just crank up the Limp Bizkit, and cruise...................



B Rad doesn't listen to that Limp Bizkit gansta crap!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

morewood said:


> Give the guy a break, those are the new and hip style.:biggrin: Personally I want to know where I can get a pair of those pants with a pink waistband, those are the shizznit. On a side note, if you are man enough to wear it.....that's all that matters.
> 
> Shea
> 
> PS-Finally, I'm in.




Gap Body. ::thumbsup::





Jon1212 said:


> Just crank up the Limp Bizkit, and cruise...................




Limp Bizkit is gonna seem cool compared to this. Now you guys are really gonna kick my ass. :msp_thumbup:

[video=youtube;LefQdEMJP1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LefQdEMJP1I[/video]


----------



## Jon1212 (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> B Rad doesn't listen to that Limp Bizkit gansta crap!



Speaking in the 3rd person is indicative of urban leaning though.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Speaking in the 3rd person is indicative of urban leaning though.




Yeah he talks about himself like he's Donald Trump... 

"The Donald is hungry." "The Donald thinks that's a terrible idea."


"B Rad iz down with Limp even though he chooses not to admit it to a Limp disliking audience."


See...?? Same thing.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeah he talks about himself like he's Donald Trump...
> 
> "The Donald is hungry." "The Donald thinks that's a terrible idea."
> 
> ...



Jon thinks the Brad is more of a Run D.M.C., and The Beastie Boys fan. 'Cause if ya gots to go to skool, ya' might as well go to Old Skool..............."No sleep 'til Brooklyn"


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeah he talks about himself like he's Donald Trump...
> 
> "The Donald is hungry." "The Donald thinks that's a terrible idea."
> 
> ...



I'm thinking a karaoke night might be appropriate at the next GTG. I can see you performing nookie by LB. get Jer some neville.  so fun


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Jon thinks the Brad is more of a Run D.M.C., and The Beastie Boys fan. 'Cause if ya gots to go to skool, ya' might as well go to Old Skool..............."No sleep 'til Brooklyn"




Run DMC and the Beastie Boys frikkin' rock house. 

That chit never gets old....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I'm thinking a karaoke night might be appropriate at the next GTG. I can see you performing nookie by LB. get Jer some neville.  so fun




I'd prefer to do 'Break Stuff' but I'll do Nookie, lol....!!


----------



## Jon1212 (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Run DMC and the Beastie Boys frikkin' rock house.
> 
> That chit never gets old....



Dang, Chuck'r I'm all out of reps. I really wanted to rep this "Brass Monkey" style...........


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I'm thinking a karaoke night might be appropriate at the next GTG.




My wife has some time off at the end of September - you guys should really have yer GTG then. 


Mrs. Chukka would be all about making a guest appearance. She'll bring a case of wine and I'm guessing you ladies would have yer own GTG in the house away from us saw tardz. If you stayed outside you'd all laugh yer arses off at listening to her give me chit. She's cute as hell but she's a tough cookie when it comes to dealing with me!


----------



## cowroy (May 18, 2012)

I am definitely bringing my better half the next go round.


----------



## morewood (May 18, 2012)

Limp Bizkit is gonna seem cool compared to this. Now you guys are really gonna kick my ass. :msp_thumbup:


Well, at least the beat is better, more modern. Hopefully the lynching won't get to your place tonight. As this thread will be over soon, my last musical entry to entertain the masses. Probably from my favorite genre, rock/metal w/a christian slant. The group is called Demon Hunter. This is definitely their slowest song....by a large margin.


[video=youtube;oD2t1qLJGLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD2t1qLJGLQ[/video]
Enjoy!

Shea


----------



## morewood (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Run DMC and the Beastie Boys frikkin' rock house.
> 
> That chit never gets old....



I gotta go with chuck, flavor flav.....Public Enemy. I remember when NWA first came out, that was out of left field for 'normal' 'merica. Gotta love it, it takes all kinds.

Shea

Maybe if I time it right, I can put up post 1000....does that get an award?


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

T - 30 minutes!


----------



## Jon1212 (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *T - 30 minutes*!



B Rad, I'm not familiar with that group, what kind of music is that? Easy Listening?


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> My wife has some time off at the end of September - you guys should really have yer GTG then.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Chukka would be all about making a guest appearance. She'll bring a case of wine and I'm guessing you ladies would have yer own GTG in the house away from us saw tardz. If you stayed outside you'd all laugh yer arses off at listening to her give me chit. She's cute as hell but she's a tough cookie when it comes to dealing with me!



That might work. I'll have to see when my conference is. It's one weekend in September.


----------



## morewood (May 18, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Speaking in the 3rd person is indicative of urban leaning though.



I thought only wrastlers spoke in the third person:msp_unsure: I will say that when fishing with a couple friends, I become 'Mr. Awesome'....it's great to have more than one personality.

Shea


----------



## Mrs. Chukka (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> My wife has some time off at the end of September - you guys should really have yer GTG then.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Chukka would be all about making a guest appearance. She'll bring a case of wine and I'm guessing you ladies would have yer own GTG in the house away from us saw tardz. If you stayed outside you'd all laugh yer arses off at listening to her give me chit. She's cute as hell but she's a tough cookie when it comes to dealing with me!



Whoohoo!! I want to go to a GTG in Kentucky!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Chukka said:


> Whoohoo!! I want to go to a GTG in Kentucky!!!!!!



repped.


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bumping this forward from last night.
> 
> Here's how this is going to go down Friday night. At precisely 9PM, I will check PP one final time for any additional donations, and then update my spreadsheet one last time. I will then use a random number generator that will generate 4 unique numbers between 1 and the number of entries in my spreadsheet. If any two of those numbers happen to be the same person, I will remove that number and generate another, putting the new one at the end of the list. The items will below will be given away in the same order as listed, with the MS460 going to the first number chosen, and the 32" Oregon B&C going to the last number chosen.
> 
> ...



Bumping this forward.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Chukka said:


> Whoohoo!! I want to go to a GTG in Kentucky!!!!!!



Haha. Me and the hubby are sitting here talking about what Mrs chukka is like. We are picturing a female version of Jason. I really hope we are wrong. Haha. Welcome Mrs Chukka!!


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Chukka said:


> Whoohoo!! I want to go to a GTG in Kentucky!!!!!!



if my wife isn't on call for the hospital she will more then likely be there,,,,, great,, just freaking great,, it will turn into a mary kay party


----------



## little possum (May 18, 2012)

Tuck your tails boys, the wifes is here! 
Somebody has to keep you knuckleheads under control.

Jason, I cant believe you didnt post some Busta in Look at Me Now. You are letting down. Or maybe some Yelawolf. Or The Game.


----------



## morewood (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Chukka said:


> Whoohoo!! I want to go to a GTG in Kentucky!!!!!!



Only if you promise not to bring the Limp Bizkit!! Or his music:msp_rolleyes:

Shea


----------



## sgrizz (May 18, 2012)

Welcome MRS. chukka .


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Haha. Me and the hubby are sitting here talking about what Mrs chukka is like. We are picturing a female version of Jason. I really hope we are wrong. Haha. Welcome Mrs Chukka!!



mrs j ,,,, i have one think to say here,,, i think you are hooked on AS :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
glad to see you gave jer 2 more feet of leash this morn:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

wifey just said that she would love to go and run some saws at the next GTG


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

morewood said:


> Only if you promise not to bring the Limp Bizkit!! Or his music:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Shea



Post 1000


----------



## Mrs. Chukka (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Haha. Me and the hubby are sitting here talking about what Mrs chukka is like. We are picturing a female version of Jason. I really hope we are wrong. Haha. Welcome Mrs Chukka!!



Haha!! You will be shocked when you see just how opposite I am of Jason....all the time I hear you poor sweet thing how can you put up with such an obnoxious goofball!! I'm on the shy side and soft spoken which he is obviously not!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Chukka said:


> Whoohoo!! I want to go to a GTG in Kentucky!!!!!!




Oh great. Look who came to spoil the party....!


Aren't you supposed to be working!!


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Chukka said:


> Haha!! You will be shocked when you see just how opposite I am of Jason....all the time I hear you poor sweet thing how can you put up with such an obnoxious goofball!! I'm on the shy side and soft spoken which he is obviously not!!!



prove it opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Oh great. Look who came to spoil the party....!
> 
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be working!!



she's working to keep you in line:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## cowroy (May 18, 2012)

You need my address yet brad...........? :kilt: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

cowroy said:


> You need my address yet brad...........? :kilt: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_thumbdn:oke:


----------



## morewood (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Post 1000



I hadn't noticed....where are the cake and confetti?? I feel a let down coming on.

Shea


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

1. MS460 - pioneerguy600
2. Woods port by ECSaws on your good running pro built saw - atpchas
3. Woods port by Mastermind on your good running pro built saw - Stihl 041S
4. 32" Oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain - Stihl-Pioneer

Congrats everyone and thank you SO MUCH for your participation in an awesome act of kindness!!! The total raised was *$4355!!!*


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

SNAP!!!



Thanks B Rad for putting this together!!! I may be participating but this was all your idea!!!


Take your bows sir! Good show! Good show!!!


----------



## Mrs. Chukka (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Oh great. Look who came to spoil the party....!
> 
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be working!!



You are crazy!! I am THE reason you CAN party! Get off your lazy butt and do something!


----------



## morewood (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Oh great. Look who came to spoil the party....!
> 
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be working!!



Thats right!! Keep your woman in line man! Hold on, did i use my inner voice or third person to type that. Uhhhhh, you're on your own:taped:

Shea


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Chukka said:


> You are crazy!! I am THE reason you CAN party! Get off your lazy butt and do something!



I like you!! 

You defn should come. We're slowly growing the wives club lol. I don't know a thing about saws though. Lol.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1. MS460 - pioneerguy600
> 2. Woods port by ECSaws on your good running pro built saw - atpchas
> 3. Woods port by Mastermind on your good running pro built saw - Stihl 041S
> 4. 32" Oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain - Stihl-Pioneer
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 1. MS460 - pioneerguy600
> 2. Woods port by ECSaws on your good running pro built saw - atpchas
> 3. Woods port by Mastermind on your good running pro built saw - Stihl 041S
> 4. 32" Oregon reduced weight bar with a square tooth semi skip chain - Stihl-Pioneer
> ...



and here i had a spot cleaned up for the 460 :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,, it went to a great guy
i have to say this has been the best everyone coming together for mr and mrs j,,, personally i wished i could have done more,,, the few times i have been to see them,, especially this morn the reaction from them on all the help to keep them going was just absolutly priceless,, we are all blessed to have each other when the chips are down,, i am going to say this,,, mr and mrs j,, we all love you guys,,,


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

Here's the proof of the drawing.


152 127 306 422 

Random numbers generated May 18 2012 at 21:0:16 by Psychic Science - parapsychology and psychical research


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Chukka said:


> You are crazy!! I am THE reason you CAN party! Get off your lazy butt and do something!



ouch


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!!! And I will say it is cool to have a wife that enjoys all this crazy saw stuff and stuff. My wife really enjoys the GTG's. We have only been to a few but wwe are both hooked. I think it makes her feel kind of bad a$$, no one wants to mess with a chick that can run a chainsaw.


----------



## Mrs. Chukka (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I like you!!
> 
> You defn should come. We're slowly growing the wives club lol. I don't know a thing about saws though. Lol.



I'll be there! That sounds great!! Who needs chainsaws when we will have a couple of cases of wine!


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. Chukka said:


> I'll be there! That sounds great!! Who needs chainsaws when we will have a couple of cases of wine!



hey wait a minute you 2,,, this is not a tupperware or mary kay party,, geeezz,,, now if it turns out to be a victoria secrets party then that would be ok :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (May 18, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Congrats to the winners!!! And I will say it is cool to have a wife that enjoys all this crazy saw stuff and stuff. My wife really enjoys the GTG's. We have only been to a few but wwe are both hooked. I think it makes her feel kind of bad a$$, no one wants to mess with a chick that can run a chainsaw.



i won't mess with my wife,, she can run a saw,,she lifts patients for her job and shes a red head:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## rms61moparman (May 18, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> hey wait a minute you 2,,, this is not a tupperware or mary kay party,, geeezz,,, now if it turns out to be a victoria secrets party then that would be ok :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:





You might not want to get too froggy telling that bunch what kind of party to have!!!
Ya seen "Fried Green Tomatoes"?
I'm gonna sit by the fire and let them do whatever they want!

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

My thank you in the winnings post was short in an effort to get the results ASAP. I just want to let everyone that pitched in for parts know how much I appreciate the help. It's truely rewarding to be a part of something like this. There's a LOT of great guys on this forum! Thanks again to EVERYONE that donated money. Most of it was in $10-$20 increments, just showing the huge number that responded, and proving that it's a true community effort. Go AS


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Mah Wife iz a redhead too....! They're feisty I tell ya! 








Here she iz with mah momma just a couple weeks ago in Maine.


----------



## zogger (May 18, 2012)

Big congrats to the winners, more for the wiggs, and special thanks to brad for putting the show together. Another fine example of brotherhood and camaraderie!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Mah Wife iz a redhead too....! They're feisty I tell ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww yay. I love seeing actual family pics. Doesnt happen often here lol. Maybe I should start a thread for that


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Aww yay. I love seeing actual family pics. Doesnt happen often here lol. Maybe I should start a thread for that



You should start a thread like that, my wife would be in Im sure of it.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Aww yay. I love seeing actual family pics. Doesnt happen often here lol. Maybe I should start a thread for that




There isn't one pic of the wife and I in Maine. 


I think photos are lame. I'm a cynical jerk.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> There isn't one pic of the wife and I in Maine.
> 
> 
> I think photos are lame. I'm a cynical jerk.





Well,

You're half right!!!!


Mike


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> There isn't one pic of the wife and I in Maine.
> 
> 
> I think photos are lame. I'm a cynical jerk.



You can photoshop your head on my body in the pictures of me and your wife in Maine.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Cantdog (May 18, 2012)

Laaaadie....ya show up here an I'll pic ya!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Well,
> 
> You're half right!!!!
> 
> ...





Not if my wife has anything to do with it!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 18, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners. 

Thanks to everyone who had a hand in this. A special thanks to B Rad for putting it all together. 

Jeremy is a very good friend of mine. To see everyone come together to help him and his family like this makes me very proud to be a small part of this caring fellowship of friends.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> You should start a thread like that, my wife would be in Im sure of it.



Ok it's started! Already has some amazing pics


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 18, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Not if my wife has anything to do with it!!


 Saw the miss chucker name above, and assumed that was your wife my friend, REP sent of course. You guys are all awesome for pulling this together for Jeremy:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 18, 2012)

Guys, words alone would not express the thankfulness me and my family have twords y'all. Brad, thank you for all you've done, I am blessed to call you a friend. All the other contributors that offered up parts, and services to make this saw and charity what it is, thank you from the bottom of mine and my familys hearts. 

And a massive thanks goes to all you guys who contributed. You have taken a huge burden off of my family in a time when we needed it the most. 


*
THANK YOU, EVERY LAST ONE OF YA!!!!*


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 18, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Guys, words alone would not express the thankfulness me and my family have twords y'all. Brad, thank you for all you've done, I am blessed to call you a friend. All the other contributors that offered up parts, and services to make this saw and charity what it is, thank you from the bottom of mine and my familys hearts.
> 
> And a massive thanks goes to all you guys who contributed. You have taken a huge burden off of my family in a time when we needed it the most.
> 
> ...



Nothing else can be said.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 18, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Brad




His name, is B Rad.

:msp_mad:


----------



## gtsawyer (May 18, 2012)

Give me the weekend, and I'll be ready for the next donation drive.

This has been way too much fun. I haven't seen so much crap thrown around since I visited the monkey house at the zoo. Hmmmm.... come to think about it, AS is a bit of a monkey house.


----------



## o8f150 (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> His name, is B Rad.
> 
> :msp_mad:



sure its not b otch:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 19, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners, parts donates, money donates, and those just reading the thread it has been a fun thread. 

On to the next one.


----------



## Rudedog (May 19, 2012)

I also want to thank TreeMonkey for the port job he just completed on my 440 and he donated the proceeds to this event.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I also want to thank TreeMonkey for the port job he just completed on my 440 and he donated the proceeds to this event.



I'll second that. He did the same treatment for me.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mrhornet (May 19, 2012)

Good luck on the recovery Jeremy 
Congrats winners

and awsome job on putting it all together and making it happon brad or B Rad you sure know how to help a friend, as well as all that donateed to help make this happon.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Lets hear from the folks whos numbers were picked. What ya got to say, ya gonna use that saw? What saws are you gonna get ported? What ya gonna do with that bar? Do you need that bar? PM me if ya dont.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (May 19, 2012)

Working hard on my clothesline. At least we have some supplies for it now. That lowes trip was hard on my man


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Working hard on my clothesline. At least we have some supplies for it now. That lowes trip was hard on my man



he must be waiting for the 2 trees that were planted to grow tall enough to hang the line on


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

Admins, youre welcome to unsticky this thread now. I appreciate you leaving it up here for us!


----------



## Roanoker494 (May 20, 2012)

Congrats to all and I happen to know that Stihl 041S just got a 044 that would take well to porting........


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> Congrats to all and I happen to know that Stihl 041S just got a 044 that would take well to porting........



Many of the newer guys probably don't know who Stihl 041S. Rob is a great friend of mine. He used to be a regular poster on here, but now reads more than he posts. He's a great guy and deserves this as much as anyone. He was a significant cash contributor


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 20, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Lets hear from the folks whos numbers were picked. What ya got to say, ya gonna use that saw? What saws are you gonna get ported? What ya gonna do with that bar? Do you need that bar? PM me if ya dont.:hmm3grin2orange:



Since this saw has been run it will be run when it gets here, a few picts taken and then it will be properly stored as a shelf queen. It is too special to be just another runner, I have plenty of those to keep me occupied. When and if an occasion comes along it will be taken out and run with the upmost care, I don`t want to damage the fantastic paint job on it. For those that don`t know me or my saw collection, I have more than one ported and modded 046 to play with.
A special thanks to Brad for setting this Charity in motion, for building the saw and for running the operation to its finale.Many thanks to all of the guys that donated parts and the paint job on the saw. Many thank you`s to all of those who participated in the act of donating to such a deserving fellow member as Wiggs certainly is. I will post up some picts of the saw in action once it makes its way to me.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Since this saw has been run it will be run when it gets here, a few picts taken and then it will be properly stored as a shelf queen. It is too special to be just another runner, I have plenty of those to keep me occupied. When and if an occasion comes along it will be taken out and run with the upmost care, I don`t want to damage the fantastic paint job on it. For those that don`t know me or my saw collection, I have more than one ported and modded 046 to play with.
> A special thanks to Brad for setting this Charity in motion, for building the saw and for running the operation to its finale.Many thanks to all of the guys that donated parts and the paint job on the saw. Many thank you`s to all of those who participated in the act of donating to such a deserving fellow member as Wiggs certainly is. I will post up some picts of the saw in action once it makes its way to me.



You can swap out the plastic for the original, install the 28" Sugi, and put that saw to work


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You can swap out the plastic for the original, install the 28" Sugi, and put that saw to work



Yes, I am certain that it is ready to go to work but since I really don`t have a need to work it, then it will spend most of its time semi retired. Have no fear, it will be well taken care of and admired by many....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2012)

I've got the saw, and all the bars/chains boxed up, getting ready to print shipping labels.


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2012)

Hes anyone heard from atpchas? He's yet to contact Copsey.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hes anyone heard from atpchas? He's yet to contact Copsey.



Charlie is an AP Math teacher here in Sacramento, and I can give him a call if you don't here from him. 

He's probably spending most of his free time hunting parts for a Stihl Lightning.


----------



## cowroy (May 21, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> He's probably spending most of his free time hunting parts for a Stihl Lightning.



That would be a perfect one to get massaged :msp_thumbup:


----------



## atpchas (May 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hes anyone heard from atpchas? He's yet to contact Copsey.



Shocked is what I am - stunned, amazed, dumbfounded, staggered - you name it. I have never, I mean NEVER, won anything in a raffle. Sorry to be late in acknowledging the prize, I've been spending a lot of time removing brush to keep the CDF happy as the fire season approaches, and if they're happy, I'm happy.

Charlie


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 22, 2012)

atpchas said:


> Shocked is what I am - stunned, amazed, dumbfounded, staggered - you name it. I have never, I mean NEVER, won anything in a raffle. Sorry to be late in acknowledging the prize, I've been spending a lot of time removing brush to keep the CDF happy as the fire season approaches, and if they're happy, I'm happy.
> 
> Charlie



Looking at your signature line it seems you have some good contenders to have copsey mod for you. Which one are you thinking of doing? He did a real nice job on my 460 last Christmas (thanks again.)


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> He's probably spending most of his free time hunting parts for a Stihl Lightning.



Believe it or not, Mastermind will be doing a 090 for Stihl 041S.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

All the packages are headed out today. The saw, 25" bar, chains, and original plastic cover sare in one box, and the 28"bar in another, both headed to Canada via USPS Priority International. That's the best way to ship internationally. The 32" B&C are going out via UPS Ground.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Believe it or not, Mastermind will be doing a 090 for Stihl 041S.



I hope Randy posts pics of that project.


----------



## wendell (May 22, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I hope Randy posts pics of that project.



I'd say the chances of Randy *not* starting a thread on a saw he meets are between slim and none. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I hope Randy posts pics of that project.



I've never ported a 090. I have been inside a couple though........I will be posting a thread of the project and asking for advice/pointers/tips from anyone who has experience with porting these saws for as a work saw. :msp_thumbup:



wendell said:


> I'd say the chances of Randy *not* starting a thread on a saw he meets are between slim and none. :hmm3grin2orange:



You are finally starting to catch on. Took ya long enough though. :msp_mellow:


----------



## wendell (May 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You are finally starting to catch on. Took ya long enough though. :msp_mellow:



I believe I had it figured out at least 30 threads ago.


----------



## atpchas (May 22, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Looking at your signature line it seems you have some good contenders to have copsey mod for you. Which one are you thinking of doing? He did a real nice job on my 460 last Christmas (thanks again.)



I've been debating that issue with myself. I was originally thinking MS361 or 036 Pro, but I'm now leaning toward the 460. If I go that route, I'd prefer to have Eric work on an oem cylinder rather than the NWP that's on it now.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> All the packages are headed out today. The saw, 25" bar, chains, and original plastic cover sare in one box, and the 28"bar in another, both headed to Canada via USPS Priority International. That's the best way to ship internationally. The 32" B&C are going out via UPS Ground.



I want everyone to know that the saw and the separately shipped bar have both arrived safe and sound. Brad did an excellent job of of packing the saw and parts for shipment. The bar arrived on Tuesday and the saw on Friday. I will get some picts up by this evening if all goes well for me today.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 2, 2012)

Picts as promised, just put it together for this set of picts, have not run it yet,


----------



## Brushwacker (Jun 3, 2012)

Sharp looking paint job. Think if it were me, before serious use, I'd throw on some other covers and a differant bar and save the fancy paint. Likely someday the ms460 will be a collectors piece and you'd have a unique version.
Great job contributers ! Great job Brad Snelling getting this going and a very good mission accomplished, very, very well done. You all have my thanks as well. Its a blessing to see the strength of people coming together and help when others are less fortunate. God is good or he would not of put this in your hearts. 
I haven't been browsing the forum much lately, looks like I been missing out on some other drives from a quick gander. I''ll aim to get with them soon.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

He has the old original plastic as well.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 3, 2012)

Brushwacker said:


> Sharp looking paint job. Think if it were me, before serious use, I'd throw on some other covers and a differant bar and save the fancy paint. Likely someday the ms460 will be a collectors piece and you'd have a unique version.
> Great job contributers ! Great job Brad Snelling getting this going and a very good mission accomplished, very, very well done. You all have my thanks as well. Its a blessing to see the strength of people coming together and help when others are less fortunate. God is good or he would not of put this in your hearts.
> I haven't been browsing the forum much lately, looks like I been missing out on some other drives from a quick gander. I''ll aim to get with them soon.



That sharp looking paint will not see wood or use on a running saw as long as I have it here with me. The original plastics and a new non painted bar was sent with the saw so that it can be run without damaging those nicely painted parts. I agree wholly with the rest of your post.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 26, 2015)

Man....sure doesn't seem like that long ago....


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 26, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Man....sure doesn't seem like that long ago....



first thing i thought of when this thread popped up was " damn this can't be real, jeremy picks on brad to much for brad to do anything for him" seems legit to me though. man that brad has a big heart aye.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 26, 2015)

Westcoaster90 don't let anyone fool you.


They're all a bunch of pricks.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 26, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Westcoaster90 don't let anyone fool you.
> 
> 
> They're all a bunch of pricks.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 26, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Westcoaster90 don't let anyone fool you.
> 
> 
> They're all a bunch of pricks.





HEY!!!!!


I resemble that remark!!!


Mike


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice to see this thread came back to surface. I reference this charity from time to time, in how unbelievably generous, thoughtful, and down right good hearted the guys are here. Makes a person remember there is more than a screen name behind the computer... Might just be a guy behind the screen that would give you the shirt off his back, that you have never met.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 26, 2015)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Nice to see this thread came back to surface. I reference this charity from time to time, in how unbelievably generous, thoughtful, and down right good hearted the guys are here. Makes a person remember there is more than a screen name behind the computer... Might just be a guy behind the screen that would give you the shirt off his back, that you have never met.


I could not agree more.

Kind if funny how quickly some people forget that.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm hungry.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 29, 2015)

Now I have to poop.


----------



## huskihl (Mar 29, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Now I have to poop.


Are ya done yet? I've gotta go but I noticed you were still in there.....


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 29, 2015)

What a great crew ! I'm proud to be a member!


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 29, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> What a great crew ! I'm proud to be a member!



Agreed. But don't forget the 460 #2 thread!!


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 29, 2015)

Rudedog said:


> Agreed. But don't forget the 460 #2 thread!!


Where is that buddy ?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## skippysphins (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice saw !


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 29, 2015)

Who won the saw?


----------



## huskihl (Mar 29, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Who won the saw?


PG600 I believe. Read it earlier in this thread


----------

